# Ash's adventures!



## Ilovemyrabbit

Hi my name is Elise I have two brothers and one sister, one of my brothers loves rabbits and plays with Ash all the time. The other brother is not fond of rabbits and says that cats are much better pets than rabbits (and I totally disagree with him!) My sister loves rabbits as well.

Okay I'm sure all of you are wondering how I ended up with Ash. Well I had always wanted a rabbit (since 2009 anyway.) and I had never planned on getting a rabbit, but my brother was staying at a friends house for the summer, and the friend was friends with a Chinchilla rabbit breeder. And the friend knew that my brother liked rabbits so he bought one from the Chinchilla rabbit breeder, and than asked my parents if they would like to keep him, and they agreed! I say it was the best agreement ever!

I'm sure you all want to see him.

Here he is enjoying a treat.





Here he is resting under a cloth I crocheted.




Here he is chewing on a piece of straw.





You may have already seen these pics but my iphone is missing.
So I cant take any more pictures.


----------



## whitelop

Ash is so pretty! I can't wait to hear more about his personality and what he's like. Bunnies are all so different!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yea, he is a fun bunny. Sometimes when he is in his playpen he starts pushing it with his nose from the inside and as soon as I push it back he pushes it out again. Its cute but sometimes it gets annoying constantly pushing it back. 

And one time when he was running about the house he stopped to sniff my computer mouse cord and then he reached his mouth out and snap! he took a bite out of it. I'm lucky he didn't get electrocuted.

And once he was in his cage and there was an extention cord laying across it and than all the sudden we started having power flickers and we went to his cage and found him chewing on it through the bars. Again I'm lucky he didn't get electrocuted.

Did any of your bunnies get into any trouble like mine?

I'm looking forward to hearing more about Elvira too. :headflick:


----------



## whitelop

That is too funny! I know all to well what its like to have a cord chewer! 
I went through 3 phone chargers in 2 months because of Foo. The only thing she will chew on is a cord! She usually doesn't chew on anything else. But she does eat cat and dog food all the time! 

I can't wait for you to get your phone back so we can see more pictures of Ash. He is such a beauty. I LOVE love love the chinchilla coloring!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Do I know anyone like that....Houdini will chew anything, there is more insulating tape on my computer cord that it looks like patchwork. Snowy chewed through the TV cord twice. The first time, the TV kept going off and I thought was funny and when I checked everything the cord was nearly severed in two. The second time, he did sever it in two and sat looking at me when I picked it up as though butter wouldn´t melt in his mouth....surprised he didn´t get an electric shock. I´ve gone through god knows how many phone chargers and telephone cords and yes, they also love pushing the bars of their enclosure to wait for you to put them back. I now have the chair propted up against them so they can´t do it now...clever mummy. 

I love Ash´s colour, he such a gorgeous boy and I bet his fur is really soft...makes me want to reach out and stroke him....hope to hear loads more about him and some more photos...when you get your phone back of course.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yes his fur is really soft. They are an endangered breed. And they were bred for their fur.

Ash is such a chewer he will even try to chew on the corners of my doors :nonono: I always pull him away, that is a no no! 

I also have a camera with lots of pictures of Ash on it, but the USB cord is missing so I can't put the pictures on the computer :X. I probably will buy the USB cord for my camera soon, as I found it on Ebay today.

Pictures of Ash are coming!


----------



## Imbrium

he's such a cutie! just make sure to hide the new USB cord from him


----------



## Chrisdoc

haha, yes just make sure you hide the cord. 

He looks such a friendly little guy. Are you planning to get him a friend at some point ???

:happyrabbit:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Imbrium said:


> he's such a cutie! just make sure to hide the new USB cord from him



Yes, you are right Jennifer! I will definitely not let him get a hold of it!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chrisdoc said:


> haha, yes just make sure you hide the cord.
> 
> He looks such a friendly little guy. Are you planning to get him a friend at some point ???
> 
> :happyrabbit:



I definitely will hide it! 

Yes, at some point I will (when I have the space for another rabbit which will probably be soon ) . Just not yet.


----------



## holtzchick

You've finally started a blog! I kept wondering, why does she not have a blog for Ash!

He is indeed a beautiful boy! As for the chewing, Peter used to chew EVERYTHING, he's the reason my laptop cord is the way that it is. He chewed all the baseboards in his old room at my mothers house, he also chewed the door, the tv cord... Anything he could sink his little teeth into, including his hutch (which got thrown out )

He's a funny little guy, I will be sure to keep up to date with your blog


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

OK, I think I found a way to post pictures without the USB cord. I'll be back in a minute hopefully with pictures (maybe videos) of Ash.


----------



## whitelop

I can't wait to see recent pictures of Ash. He's such a pretty boy. 

I'm so glad that Foo never chewed anything and I'm not sure about Ellie, I hope she's not a chewer but only time will tell.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

holtzchick said:


> You've finally started a blog! I kept wondering, why does she not have a blog for Ash!
> 
> He is indeed a beautiful boy! As for the chewing, Peter used to chew EVERYTHING, he's the reason my laptop cord is the way that it is. He chewed all the baseboards in his old room at my mothers house, he also chewed the door, the tv cord... Anything he could sink his little teeth into, including his hutch (which got thrown out )
> 
> He's a funny little guy, I will be sure to keep up to date with your blog



Yes, seeing that everyone else had a blog and it looked like fun I decided to start one .

Oh Ash is just the same as Peter, he will chew everything he can get too. I haven't yet bunny proofed my house (too many cords to bunny proof ) so when I let him out I have to follow him around the house to make sure he doesn't get into any trouble. But I guess I'm not fast enough because he chewed my computer mouse cord when I was following him.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

whitelop said:


> I can't wait to see recent pictures of Ash. He's such a pretty boy.
> 
> I'm so glad that Foo never chewed anything and I'm not sure about Ellie, I hope she's not a chewer but only time will tell.



I love his coloring too !

Ellie is sooo cute! I love her . And just make sure you don't let her near any cords unless you know for sure that she is not a chewer.


----------



## holtzchick

lol! awh! I was sitting on the computer the other day writing on Morgans blog when I was watching Phoenix with her mouth on the iPhone cord. Seeing as how she doesn't chew I actually just watched her without doing anything about it, then I realized she bit it in half, and I just watched her biting it in half, without... doing... anything. LOL duhhh :headsmack


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

lol! is she a chewer?


----------



## holtzchick

no, not at all in fact I was shocked! Neither of my buns chew things they're not supposed to. occasionally they will nibble on a cord but nothing crazy, they love ripping cardboard as well as their toys  Peter was bad enough for both of them though!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yea, Ash loves cardboard its probably his favorite thing to chew. A cardboard box house is probably his favorite thing to play with too. How is the bonding going with Phoneix and Hippogryff?


----------



## holtzchick

blehh, it's okay I guess. I haven't really formally introduced them yet, I'm waiting to do that next week. I have taken my frustrations out on my blog! :nono


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I hope it turns out okay!

Good luck!


----------



## holtzchick

Thanks!!!:wiggle


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

OK, so today its snowing. I wanted Ash to see the snow but it was snowing on haloween and Ash didn't seem to like the snow. Do any of your bunnies dislike snow? 

And my idea didn't work I can't post any pics I'll have to ask my brother how to do it. He knows more about computers than I do.


----------



## holtzchick

Hmmm.. I suppose not all bunnies like snow. I don't really want to take mine out in the snow when it comes, but I'm sure it is each bunnies' preference.


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. It never snows her to show Ellie any snow. I bet Ellie would love it though, she doesn't mind being wet. 

There are some rabbits who LOVE snow, but I guess some who don't like snow. They're all different little personalities in there. Take him out a second time, see if he's changed his mind. He may not like getting his feet wet or the cold of it.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I´d love to get a chance to take mine out in the snow but that will never happen here, it never even gets that cold. I love seeing the pics of bunnies in the snow, they always look so cute. You should try him again, it may be just a strange feeling under this feet and he needs to get used to it. Take a pic if you do, he´d look lovely.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

holtzchick said:


> Hmmm.. I suppose not all bunnies like snow. I don't really want to take mine out in the snow when it comes, but I'm sure it is each bunnies' preference.



Yea, I read somewhere else on RO that their bunny loved snow. I guess all bunnies are different.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

whitelop said:


> Hahaha. It never snows her to show Ellie any snow. I bet Ellie would love it though, she doesn't mind being wet.
> 
> There are some rabbits who LOVE snow, but I guess some who don't like snow. They're all different little personalities in there. Take him out a second time, see if he's changed his mind. He may not like getting his feet wet or the cold of it.



Yes I bet she'd love snow! 

I just woke up this morning to find an inch of snow on the ground, now I have three inches of snow and its still coming down hard. Anyway my brother took Ash out today and he seemed like he hadn't made up his mind if he liked snow or not.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chrisdoc said:


> I´d love to get a chance to take mine out in the snow but that will never happen here, it never even gets that cold. I love seeing the pics of bunnies in the snow, they always look so cute. You should try him again, it may be just a strange feeling under this feet and he needs to get used to it. Take a pic if you do, he´d look lovely.



Maybe if you ever go to a colder part of Spain they can see snow.

Actually I never thought of that  I should take a picture of him to share with y'all. 

And I agree I think I'll try to get him used to snow so that I can take lots of pictures of him in the snow.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Can't wait, he has to look gorgeous with that coat against the white snow. He's such a handsome chap :love:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chrisdoc said:


> Can't wait, he has to look gorgeous with that coat against the white snow. He's such a handsome chap :love:



He did look rather nice against the snow .


----------



## Chrisdoc

I need some piccies, pleeeeease. I bet he's :adorable:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Well I'm working on the pictures, I know my laptop has a built in webcam or something that enables my laptop to take pictures. I just have to find the right program to download to make it work.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Sorry I haven't updated in a while, just so much has been going on.

Well I got what I wanted for x-mas. Some books, Semi precious stones (I collect them), And a bird song identifier (I'm a bird watcher). 
and steak and potatoes ect. It was like a royal banquet. I had a great time. Funny thing is we went to a 5:30 mass after christmas (my family is catholic) and the priest was an hour late :shock:. I guess he thought it was at 6:30 lol. 

What did y'all do on x-mas?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

He looks just like our big boy Peter--he's a ten pound and very gorgeous Chin.


----------



## holtzchick

Ash is gorgeous ! 

Don't worry if you feel out of the loop I do too. I've been running around so when I get home I tend to tend the buns and nap. I hope your holidays were good


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Nancy McClelland said:


> He looks just like our big boy Peter--he's a ten pound and very gorgeous Chin.



Thats cool. Do you have any pictures of Peter?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

holtzchick said:


> Ash is gorgeous !
> 
> Don't worry if you feel out of the loop I do too. I've been running around so when I get home I tend to tend the buns and nap. I hope your holidays were good



Thanks Michelle .

I hope your holidays were good too .


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

We lost power here, for a few hours anyway. And we have 6 inches of snow. It sure is cold outside.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Happy new year everyone!

Can you guys do me a favor and vote for Lana Parrilla here: http://www.tv.com/features/best-of-2012/vote/poll/SpecialFeatures:list:best-dramatic-actress ? It means A LOT to me. You can also refresh the page and vote again and again. So please if any of you have free time please vote for her.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Elise, there you are that´s done, helps that I really enjoyed the series and she was great in it. 

Bet you´re freezing, we´ve got lovely sunshine today and about 20ºC that´s around 70ºF. 

I do miss the snow that at this time of the year but not the cold :nono


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chrisdoc said:


> Elise, there you are that´s done, helps that I really enjoyed the series and she was great in it.
> 
> Bet you´re freezing, we´ve got lovely sunshine today and about 20ºC that´s around 70ºF.
> 
> I do miss the snow that at this time of the year but not the cold :nono



You watched Once Upon a Time? 

Oh yea, its cold here. The fire went out and it was 59ºF now its warmer around 70ºF. But sometimes I just wish I was on a tropical island lol.

We still have snow. The only plus is that we can do a lot of sledding and skiing.

I hope you have a happy new year!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Hey everyone! I may not be on much today as I have a bad cold. I have a sore throat and ughh its horrible and my brother has it too.

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yeah, I loved it, the series just finished here a couple of weeks before Christmas, it was called Erase una vez in Spanish. 

Hate bad colds as it just makes you feel so down, keep warm and look after yourself and hope you get over it quickly.

Had a great New Year, it arrived here before over there. It´s now late afternoon here and a quiet day as everything is closed. Gives time for a good rest.


----------



## holtzchick

Voted  

I hope you had a happy new year!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chrisdoc said:


> Yeah, I loved it, the series just finished here a couple of weeks before Christmas, it was called Erase una vez in Spanish.
> 
> Hate bad colds as it just makes you feel so down, keep warm and look after yourself and hope you get over it quickly.
> 
> Had a great New Year, it arrived here before over there. It´s now late afternoon here and a quiet day as everything is closed. Gives time for a good rest.



Ya know, there is also a season 2! You can find the episodes on 1channel.ch.

Yea they really do. They are soooo annoying.

Oh yea I should have thought of that. It comes earlier for you.:sunshine:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

holtzchick said:


> Voted
> 
> I hope you had a happy new year!



Thanks for voting Michelle.

I hope you had a fantastic new year as well.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I'm hoping it won't take ages for it to arrive over here as all the series usually take quite a few months to get here and I really enjoyed the last series. Sometimes, I download them as I can't wait. 

Yes, I think we're around 7 or 8 hours ahead depending where you are.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chrisdoc said:


> I'm hoping it won't take ages for it to arrive over here as all the series usually take quite a few months to get here and I really enjoyed the last series. Sometimes, I download them as I can't wait.
> 
> Yes, I think we're around 7 or 8 hours ahead depending where you are.



I don't know when it comes out in Spain but I would just download them. For me the next episode is coming out on sunday.

Oh and I am in WV.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

You know whats funny whenever I put a stuffed animal in Ash's playpen he chins it. And when I stick my finger through the bars of his playpen he chins it. Also when I take him outside he likes to chin a certain plant in my yard. 

I also wanted to say that there is this certain rug of mine that Ash almost always binkies on. I wonder why? 

Do any of your bunnies (bunny) chin things constantly? And do any of your bunnies have a favorite spot to binky?


----------



## Chrisdoc

Houdini chins everything and yet the other two do it very rarely or not that I´ve noticed. 

Houdini also loves to binky in and out of their enclosure; he rushes in races round and then does a really high binky once he´s back outside. He´s also so quick, I never manage to get him on film. 

I don´t know when it starts over here but will check for downloads once it´s started over there. I hate having to wait for the new episodes of anything when it´s been out in the States for ages. They are getting better now as a couple of years back, we used to be about a series behind.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chrisdoc said:


> Houdini chins everything and yet the other two do it very rarely or not that I´ve noticed.
> 
> Houdini also loves to binky in and out of their enclosure; he rushes in races round and then does a really high binky once he´s back outside. He´s also so quick, I never manage to get him on film.
> 
> I don´t know when it starts over here but will check for downloads once it´s started over there. I hate having to wait for the new episodes of anything when it´s been out in the States for ages. They are getting better now as a couple of years back, we used to be about a series behind.



It seems like Ash and Houdini have very similar personalities. 

Ash binkies a LOT! How often do your bunnies binky?

Yeah, I know how you feel. It must be annoying to hear everyone in the states. Talking about how great some TV show is, and you can't even watch it. But I'm sure you can find downloads for almost all the TV shows.

Also I was wondering, can you speak spanish?


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes, Ash and Houdini sound quite similar. He´s a very active bunny and quite mischievous and always doing things he shouldn´t be doing but he´s just such a lovable little rascal. 

Houdini and Bandy binky the most, every day at least a couple of times. Snowy binkies but not as much, he´s much more laid back and quite quiet at times but he´s my cuddle bunny. You´d laugh but having mentioned that Houdini´s having a mad five minutes now, he races around the enclosure and then does massive binkies once he gets out and then he goes back in and does the same thing again and again. It´s so funny. 

Yes, it is annoying especially if you keep up with them on the web and you have to be careful with spoilers. I´ve just watched the Christmas episode of Downton Abbey and I know over there, the third series hasn´t been on yet and loads of people are annoyed because they´ve given away some of the story lines. 

Yes, I do speak Spanish as I´ve lived here for nearly 30 years. Up until a couple of years ago, I had to watch all the series in Spanish but now you can watch them in either language. You do actually get used to all the movie stars voices as they tend to dub with the same person every time, a bit weird though.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chrisdoc said:


> Yes, Ash and Houdini sound quite similar. He´s a very active bunny and quite mischievous and always doing things he shouldn´t be doing but he´s just such a lovable little rascal.
> 
> Houdini and Bandy binky the most, every day at least a couple of times. Snowy binkies but not as much, he´s much more laid back and quite quiet at times but he´s my cuddle bunny. You´d laugh but having mentioned that Houdini´s having a mad five minutes now, he races around the enclosure and then does massive binkies once he gets out and then he goes back in and does the same thing again and again. It´s so funny.
> 
> Yes, it is annoying especially if you keep up with them on the web and you have to be careful with spoilers. I´ve just watched the Christmas episode of Downton Abbey and I know over there, the third series hasn´t been on yet and loads of people are annoyed because they´ve given away some of the story lines.
> 
> Yes, I do speak Spanish as I´ve lived here for nearly 30 years. Up until a couple of years ago, I had to watch all the series in Spanish but now you can watch them in either language. You do actually get used to all the movie stars voices as they tend to dub with the same person every time, a bit weird though.



I love it when Ash binkies. And just like Snowy Ash can cuddle for hours. You know what happens. When I'm on my way to bed Ash puts his paws on the edge of his playpen and begs that I stay with him. And its hard to resist that so I stay in there for a long time petting him and than I realize Oops gotta go to bed its midnight. Lol.

Yeah spoilers, on the contrary I can't help myself from watching spoilers for Once Upon a Time. Lol. I'm just like a spoiler yay! I have to know what happens! But I don't like it when people give out story lines.

And that's cool you speak spanish. I always wanted to learn two languages. Actually the funny thing is I have wanted to learn Spanish for as long as I can remember. My father was born in Slovakia (You may not have heard of the place) and he can speak Slovak and English. I always wanted to know two languages. And it looks like I'm going to learn Spanish I have a program that teaches you Spanish. So hopefully it will work. And then we can speak to eatch other in spanish. Lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

We're just such suckers. When I'm at home, I always close them in around midnight but sometimes if they're quite active and not wanting to go in, I let them stay out for another hour and end up going to bed quite late but I can't say no to them. 

Ohhh just like me, I love to know what's going to happen if I want to find that out but hate it when people blurt out what's happened when I didn't want to know. That happened to me a couple of months ago with SKYFALL. I went to a meeting with a group of people and most of them had seen the film and one bloke blurted out the ending. Well, I went to see it after that but it was a bit of a downer when I already knew what would happen. 

Yes, I have heard of Slovakia, it's a shame you didn't learn that but Spanish is a great language to learn so if you need any help, you know where I am. :goodluck


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chrisdoc said:


> We're just such suckers. When I'm at home, I always close them in around midnight but sometimes if they're quite active and not wanting to go in, I let them stay out for another hour and end up going to bed quite late but I can't say no to them.
> 
> Ohhh just like me, I love to know what's going to happen if I want to find that out but hate it when people blurt out what's happened when I didn't want to know. That happened to me a couple of months ago with SKYFALL. I went to a meeting with a group of people and most of them had seen the film and one bloke blurted out the ending. Well, I went to see it after that but it was a bit of a downer when I already knew what would happen.
> 
> Yes, I have heard of Slovakia, it's a shame you didn't learn that but Spanish is a great language to learn so if you need any help, you know where I am. :goodluck



Sorry for the late reply I have the flu, its been going around here in America . So I just found the time to get on today.

And your right its just sooooooo hard to say no to the bunnies. 

Yeah, I like spoilers but I don't want to know the whole plot line.

Slovak would be fun to learn so I think I'll try to learn that as well. And yes, Spanish is a GREAT language I'd loooove to learn it and if I'm having any trouble I'll consult you.


----------



## Chrisdoc

So sorry to hear you´ve been under the weather, it seems to be everywhere at the moment. I´ve been a bit off with a bad tummy and sickness the last few days, that´s been all over here over the New Year. It´s awful not feeling well but having the buns does make things better and especially when they come and say hi and want a cuddle. 

Hope Ash is OK, miss his photos, he such lovely looking little chappie :hearts:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chrisdoc said:


> So sorry to hear you´ve been under the weather, it seems to be everywhere at the moment. I´ve been a bit off with a bad tummy and sickness the last few days, that´s been all over here over the New Year. It´s awful not feeling well but having the buns does make things better and especially when they come and say hi and want a cuddle.
> 
> Hope Ash is OK, miss his photos, he such lovely looking little chappie :hearts:



Ughh, I hate it when I get sick. Sorry to hear your getting sick too . I hope you feel better soon. And I agree it definitely helps when you have bunnies . 

Ash is doing fine . And I know, it gets frustrating not being able to post any pics. You know what, I think I'm going to buy the camera USB cord. So everyone can see pictures of Ash . I see they are quite on demand .

I hope everyone that's sick will feel better soon:bunnynurse:!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yeah, you bet, we all want to see more pics of Ash, he´s got such a gorgeous coat, I just love it. I´m nearly back to normal but have been trying to eat a bland diet the last few days, will be glad to get back to normal food tomorrow. 

Hope you´ve shaken your flu bug off and are getting back to normal. 

Yes, get yourself a cord and give us our Ash fix hahaha.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chrisdoc said:


> Yeah, you bet, we all want to see more pics of Ash, he´s got such a gorgeous coat, I just love it. I´m nearly back to normal but have been trying to eat a bland diet the last few days, will be glad to get back to normal food tomorrow.
> 
> Hope you´ve shaken your flu bug off and are getting back to normal.
> 
> Yes, get yourself a cord and give us our Ash fix hahaha.



Thanks!

I have shaken most of it off, but I still have plugged ears.

And actually my brother found my iphone, on my fridge duh! How could I not have seen it?! lol.

But now I have to find my iphone cord :rollseyes, so hopefully it will be easy to find. But if I can't find it I'll just buy the camera cord.

So in the mean time I'll sign off and look for it.

Y'all have fun .


----------



## Chrisdoc

Good to see you back on here and hope it all clears up soon, it really is no fun feeling pretty awful for quite a while.

Can´t wait to see more pics of Ash, I´ve missed him.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

agnesthelion said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I just read your blog and I wasn't sure I knew you started one before i left. But glad you did. ash is so handsome. His coloring is just exquisite.
> 
> So I saw at the beginning of your blog you live at home with your parents and brothers and sisters. I can't remember.....are you in school? I think we talked before about this but I have so much to catchup on from leaving
> 
> Sounds like the fact that your brother stayed with a friend for the summer worked out good for you so you could finally get a bunny. Funny how things work out sometimes!
> 
> I sure hope you are feeling better. I had influenza before Xmas and boy was i SICK! I hadn't been that sick in awhile. If you have plugged ears you should be close to the end. Mine moved to my ears too.
> 
> Would love to see more pics of Ash!! I'll watch for more



Hi Lisa, I think I started my blog after you left. I can't remember lol. But its good to see you back!

Yes, I'm still getting my education. And your right I do live with my parents.

Yes I was sooo happy when we got Ash, I had always wanted a rabbit since 3 years ago anyway.

Yes, I think I read that you had influenza in your blog, boy it must have been tiring to have influenza. Usuallly when I have a cold my ears plug up, so this is nothing new anyways I think my this flu is clearing up.

Ughh, I don't even want to think about pictures lol. I should probably sign off and go look for the cord.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chrisdoc said:


> Good to see you back on here and hope it all clears up soon, it really is no fun feeling pretty awful for quite a while.
> 
> Can´t wait to see more pics of Ash, I´ve missed him.



No kidding. Its quite annoying to be sick for a long time, I've been sick for almost two weeks now.

Also I will probably find my Iphone cord soon so I can start uploading pics, but I will probably also buy the camera cord because I have pictures of him in the snow and he's quite adorable in it .


----------



## holtzchick

Ash must be looking adorable! His coloring is amazing, although I'm not going to hound you for pictures because I clearly realize that you're not uploading them yet


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

holtzchick said:


> Ash must be looking adorable! His coloring is amazing, although I'm not going to hound you for pictures because I clearly realize that you're not uploading them yet


Actually Michelle, I finally found out a way to put pictures on my computer without my camera cord. So my next post will have pictures .


----------



## Chrisdoc

Elise, you´re a star. Now I have something to look forward to tomorrow :goodjob


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chrisdoc said:


> Elise, you´re a star. Now I have something to look forward to tomorrow :goodjob



Thanks Chris , but would you like to see any pics today?


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh yes, well it´s tomorrow for me as it´s already 12.40 am but the sooner the better......


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Okay then, here are some pictures of Ash in the snow:


http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/img_1152-6532.jpg

http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/img_11531-6531.jpg

I couldn't post them on this page because they would be sooooo huge!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh, he´s just adorable. His colour is fantastic and he looks great in the snow, I love the harnes. Seems like he enjoyed himself, was that his first time out in in. It must be a bit strange for them the first time they step on it, sometimes wish they could talk. Thanks for the pics, it´s great to see that handsome fella again :heartbeat:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chrisdoc said:


> Oh, he´s just adorable. His colour is fantastic and he looks great in the snow, I love the harnes. Seems like he enjoyed himself, was that his first time out in in. It must be a bit strange for them the first time they step on it, sometimes wish they could talk. Thanks for the pics, it´s great to see that handsome fella again :heartbeat:



Thanks! , actually this was his third time in it but he enjoyed it. 

I'll take some more pics tomorrow.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

agnesthelion said:


> Ash is just a beauty. I want to take my two out in the snow too! Nervous about doing it safely though.
> 
> You blog is so nicely written and you are so mature for just 11 years old. You should be proud of how great your writing style is
> 
> Can't wait to see more of Ash!



I read that you should first get your rabbit used to the harness and then you can take them out whenever you want to. A great website for harness training: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/pic/article.cfm?aid=1004

Oh and actually I'm not 11. I guess I have some explaining to do, you see I am actually in college. And me and a friend got into a fight and I guess I forgot to log out (I forget to log out sometimes) because I remember the five questions thing where you would answer how old you are and who is your favorite singer and all that. So my friend knew that my favorite website was RO, and I guess to get revenge on me she posted that I was 11 years old with a (I don't even remember how old) brother, but at least she didn't do more damage. 

Hopefully tommorow I will have more pictures of Ash. I hope Agnes and Archie are doing okay they are such pretty buns  espescially Agnes with her beautiful long black coat.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I bought a harness to try out on mine but sort of stored it away again as they freaked out when I put it on and did not like it at all. Maybe I should give it another go. Ash looks so comfortable on it. 

And that sounds like a mean thing for your friend to do, did you make up ??


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chrisdoc said:


> I bought a harness to try out on mine but sort of stored it away again as they freaked out when I put it on and did not like it at all. Maybe I should give it another go. Ash looks so comfortable on it.
> 
> And that sounds like a mean thing for your friend to do, did you make up ??



Well at first Ash was a little freaked out. But later on he was more comfortable. As it is, when I try it to put it on him he tries to chew it apart.

And yes, thankfully we did make up.


----------



## whitelop

Ash is SO pretty! I just love his color and big ears. The chinchilla color is my favorite rabbit color. 

Hahaha. I'm going to be honest, I really laughed at your friend filling out a survey thing saying you were 11. Thats pretty funny. I didn't see the survey but I sort of figured you weren't 11. haha. Well, I'm not 11 either, but I definitely just watched the Hey Arnold movie.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Glad to hear you´ve made up although it wasn´t a very nice thing of her to do but quite funny. I also guessed you were young but not that young. Morgan, think we´re all kids at heart, the last film I went to see was THe Rise of the Guardians with my friend Moses. Think we were the only adults in a cinema full of kids where there were no kids with us but I loved the film. 

Must have another go with the harness with mine again.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

whitelop said:


> Ash is SO pretty! I just love his color and big ears. The chinchilla color is my favorite rabbit color.
> 
> Hahaha. I'm going to be honest, I really laughed at your friend filling out a survey thing saying you were 11. Thats pretty funny. I didn't see the survey but I sort of figured you weren't 11. haha. Well, I'm not 11 either, but I definitely just watched the Hey Arnold movie.



I know, when my friend first told me that she filled out the survey, I laughed and said I thought it was a funny thing to do. I never watched Hey Arnold movie, is it good?


----------



## whitelop

Its good if you like 1990's cartoon movies about foot-balled shaped head boys. hahaha. It was cute, my son watched most of it, but I grew up watching Hey Arnold. It was one of my favorite shows as a child, lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

^

Lol, I hadn't even heard of the movie. Didn't know it was a cartoon lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Some more pictures of Ash in the snow:

http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/img_1151-6537.jpg

http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/img_1150-6536.jpg

http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/img_1149-6535.jpg

I hope Y'all like them.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

agnesthelion said:


> Wait, so your friend put a post on here saying you were 11? how strange. Because it said you would be 12 in July and also had the names and ages of your siblings and your favorite color and such. Hmm. There wasnt anything mean on there but she just wanted us to think you were 11???? That's really weird.
> 
> Ash is just so pretty. I can't get over his color!!



Well my birthday is in July and she knows it, she also knows my favorite color. And she knows that I have siblings so she must have put fake ages for them to make the story more believable. I asked her today why she didn't say anything mean, and she said that she just wanted to make people think I was 11. I asked her why and she said that most kids are not responsible when caring for a pet and that the pet would probably not get enough attention (which is usually true) so she said she just wanted the people on RO to think I was irresponsible.

Weird if you ask me lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh, he´s so lovely. I just love his colour and love the snow on his nose. He looks so soft, I just want to stroke him. 

A weird thing that your friend did. Ash is one of the luckiest buns I know to have a mom like you.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chrisdoc said:


> Oh, he´s so lovely. I just love his colour and love the snow on his nose. He looks so soft, I just want to stroke him.
> 
> A weird thing that your friend did. Ash is one of the luckiest buns I know to have a mom like you.



I know, I specifically took the picture with the snow on his nose I think it looks cute !

Yes I think its weird too.


----------



## holtzchick

I just love ash he is gorgeous!!!! How's he liking the snow?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

holtzchick said:


> I just love ash he is gorgeous!!!! How's he liking the snow?



Thank you! And there is no more snow, but I think he liked it when I took him out last.


----------



## holtzchick

Oh we just got more snow here yesterday I always forget everyone is so far away from me


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

holtzchick said:


> Oh we just got more snow here yesterday I always forget everyone is so far away from me



We had some days were we could go out in t-shirts in january.

How is it in Canada? I heard it is beautiful.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Here's another picture of Ash: http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/img_1178-6559.jpg


----------



## Chrisdoc

Love all the photos, he´s such a laid back dude....still love it´s colour, it´s like a bluey, silvery grey so lovely.


----------



## holtzchick

Haha it's funny you should ask, I should take pictures off my balcony today


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chrisdoc said:


> Love all the photos, he´s such a laid back dude....still love it´s colour, it´s like a bluey, silvery grey so lovely.



I know he is pretty laid back, my mom accidentally dropped a plastic cap on him the other day and he didn't even notice it. And yes his color is very beautiful, I especially like his white belly


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

holtzchick said:


> Haha it's funny you should ask, I should take pictures off my balcony today



Yes you should.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

agnesthelion said:


> Aww Ash just gets more handsome by the day
> 
> And yes Michelle you should!!



Thanks Lisa!!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I'm uploading more Ash pics, it just seems to take an awfully long time to upload pics on RO


----------



## Zaiya

Here are pics of Moss. I was thinking of a French angora, but could he be a chinchilla? He's 6 and 1/2 lbs. The judge at the fair said he was a lionhead mix, but that was when he was young and still growing fur. Lionhead? Really, lady?  Oh, and the lady I got him from said definitely Jersey Wolly. I'm a little confuzled.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Hmm, I don't think he is a Chinchilla rabbit. I'm not that good with breeds. It would probably help if you posted these pictures in *The Rabbitry and Show Room*


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Hey guys! I"ve decided to take a little break from RO. Its nothing to do with any of you. I just haven't been posting that often and when I come back I most likely will be posting a LOT! I wont be gone for long only around 2-4 weeks. So I'll see ya'll soon!


----------



## holtzchick

Awh! I feel like I've been taking a break too, well make use of that break and tell us all about it


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Hey guys! I've come back! I'll tell you all about my break pretty soon!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Great to see you again, hope you are well and hope Ash is thriving....look forward to hearing your news


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Hey guys! I'll tell you about my break now,

So not much happened. I just wanted to share with you that my dad was walking by Ash's playpen eating an apple and Ash just leaped out of it at the apple. That playpen is....wait let me measure it....is 26 inches tall! I think I should train him to jump over things they call it rabbit hopping.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I made Ash some cookies and he scarfed one up very quickly I'm giving him one a day.

I put some ground rabbit pellets in them, some shredded bits of a carrot, some small chunks of banana, and some water. I just put enough of each ingredient to my liking. And then I baked them at 250 degrees for half an hour. They were still soft so I baked them for another half hour. They were still soft so I baked them for another, and so forth. I'll write up a recipe for Ya'll so you can make your own.


----------



## Chrisdoc

That´s great, it would be good if you could post the receipe, I for one would love to have a go, I´m sure my boys would love them. 

Ash jumping so high, mine do that regularly, Houdini jumped out the other week, I could see him planning the escape beforehand, they are so funny.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Alright, I'll write the recipe soon! hope your buns like it!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I know one bun who´ll love it, Bandy eats anything lol


----------



## holtzchick

I used to make Peter bunny cookies all the time and he loved them  I don`t have time to make cookies anymore so it`s all store bought (granted, Oxbow) treats from here on out. 

Anything new going on in your life? How is Ash?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chrisdoc said:


> I know one bun who´ll love it, Bandy eats anything lol



So does Ash!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

holtzchick said:


> I used to make Peter bunny cookies all the time and he loved them  I don`t have time to make cookies anymore so it`s all store bought (granted, Oxbow) treats from here on out.
> 
> Anything new going on in your life? How is Ash?



Thanks! Nothing much new, but Ash is doing great!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

A couple days ago I made Ash a cardboard box house, its a HUGE hit! He just loves to sit on it and look at his surroundings. I'll try to get a pic of him sitting on it, its soo cute!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Here's a photo of Ash:






I thought this one was pretty cute!


----------



## Chrisdoc

He´s just gorgeous. I love it when they sit with their paws on their box nomming on their hay. Houdini does the same with his hay, his food, he always sits like that. 

That is such a good photo of him, I´d forgotten what a lovely colour he is.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I've got a couple more photos of Ash! I resized the above photo. unfortunately my camera broke. But my uncle is sending us an Ipad so I can take more pictures of Ash with it!

And your right, its sooo cute when they sit with their paws like that, Ash does it ocasonially. I will try to get some more really good photos of Ash.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Elise, that would be so good, we don´t see enough photos of him and he´s such a handsome boy...he does look really contented sitting there nomming his hay..it looks really green, the last stuff I bought is much browner but they still like it.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yes it will be great to be able to post more pictures of him!

I wonder why ours is more green. But Ash loves it.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Here's another cute photo :


----------



## Loopsy

That nose! Ash is adorable, I especially liked his pictures in the snow. I wish we got some snow here.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Loopsy said:


> That nose! Ash is adorable, I especially liked his pictures in the snow. I wish we got some snow here.



Thank you! I have some more pictures of him in the snow, I'll post them soon!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Here are two pictures of Ash in the snow:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I thought you guys might think this is cool, its a picture of one of Ash's hairs under a microscope:


----------



## Chrisdoc

Aw, love his tail, he is such a cutie. How come you were looking at his hair under a microscope...that looks so thick.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I thought it would be cool to see what it looked like under a microscope. And your right it does look really thick .


----------



## holtzchick

Haha that is cool... I love ash he's so pretty


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Thanks Michelle, I had a microscope so I thought I might as well see what his hair looks like under it.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I'm growing a pot of wheatgrass for Ash. Its amazing how fast it grows, everyday I look at it it seems bigger and bigger.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

We harvested the wheatgrass yesterday, and Ash seems to be enjoying it. We are now letting it grow back.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Here's some pictures of Ash,


----------



## Chrisdoc

I just love him, he´s such a lovely colour and his coat looks so soft. Bet he enjoyed the wheatgrass and can´t wait for the next batch lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yes, it grows so fast he'll be having it soon!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Hi guys. Just thought I'd check in and tell you that we had a power outage that lasted a about day and a half, it was pretty snowy outside so we had a lot of blankets to keep warm. Ash did fine through the whole thing.


----------



## holtzchick

Agh! I love power outages! They kind of take you away from reality for a good chunk of time  
Thanks for the update!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

holtzchick said:


> Agh! I love power outages! They kind of take you away from reality for a good chunk of time
> Thanks for the update!



Yeah, they can be relaxing, lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Hi guys! Sorry I haven't updated in a while I was sick, I still am.

Anyway Ash is doing great! And.... I've decided to start a new blog, because this one doesn't really have that many views, it was sort of a flop. So can you guys help me come up with a new name? I watched a movie called OZ The Great and Powerful, I thought of calling my new blog, Ash The Great and Powerful. Lame I know, lol but it was the best I could come up with. I'd love to hear any other ideas.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I have thought some more about the new name. I can't come up with anything else. Again if any of you have thought of a good title don't hesitate to tell me.


----------



## holtzchick

Sorry I've got nothing :/


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

That's okay. maybe I'll just use the title I thought of above.


----------



## agnesthelion

Power outages when it's cold out is a bummer. Glad it was only for a short while! We are having winter weather here too still. Snowed today and down into the teens for temps tonight. Where are you spring?
Ash is as gorgeous as ever!


----------



## whitelop

Is there still snow in West Virginia in April? We will be driving through WV in the beginning of April to go to Pittsburgh, I hope the snow is gone by then! 
Thankfully no snow for us, just some rain and its a little chilly. But everything is pretty green here! 

Does Ash like to go outside? Maybe once everything gets green where you are, you can take him out into the grass! I bet he would like that.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

agnesthelion said:


> Power outages when it's cold out is a bummer. Glad it was only for a short while! We are having winter weather here too still. Snowed today and down into the teens for temps tonight. Where are you spring?
> Ash is as gorgeous as ever!



Yeah! Spring is taking such a looong time to get here. Since its cold we decided to make use of it. We are tapping a red maple tree to make maple syrup. So far we have about a gallon of sap. I don't think that will make very much, I read that 50 gallons of sap will make one gallon of syrup once boiled down. So a gallon won't make much I reckon.

A friend of ours has 9 maple trees and he gets 30 gallons a day from them. So he gets a little over a gallon every 2 days. Do you have maple trees over where you live?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

whitelop said:


> Is there still snow in West Virginia in April? We will be driving through WV in the beginning of April to go to Pittsburgh, I hope the snow is gone by then!
> Thankfully no snow for us, just some rain and its a little chilly. But everything is pretty green here!
> 
> Does Ash like to go outside? Maybe once everything gets green where you are, you can take him out into the grass! I bet he would like that.



I don't think there will be any snow in April. It usually ends in March. Don't quote me, but I'm pretty sure I'm right. You are pretty lucky to have no snow. Today is sunny but there is still snow on the ground. It will probably melt today.

Ash likes to go outside, but he doesn't really like the harness. He runs away from me when I try to put it on, but once its on him he doesn't seem to mind it. He is just to interested in running around to bother with it. I'm sure he'd like it better if the snow was melted, but once Spring comes around I'll probably start doing some gardening so I don't know if I'll get the time to walk him outside but since being out in the sun is good for rabbits I think I'll put him in a playpen outside where I can keep an eye on him and garden at the same time.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Did I ever mention that I like to crochet? No, I'm pretty sure I didn't. Anyway I've crochet like 20 amigurumi's (plush toys). I really do enjoy it. I'll try to post some pics of my crochet work.

And I've just started knitting. I made a little bag yesterday, and I'm making a hat as I type this. I'll post a pic of the hat too when I'm done.

Ash is being his usual cute self 




A picture I dug up. Now you can see how big he is since my foot is in the pic.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Elise, wow he´s a lot bigger than I thought he was but he´s lovely. I used to knit but was pretty useless, I always used to drop the stitches and have to ask my mom to get them back again. I gave up. My friend crochets and she´s really good. She makes little covers for the tables and trims for towels, they´re look really nice.


----------



## agnesthelion

We do have maple trees in Iowa but we aren't really a maple syrup state I don't think......

That's cool you crochet. Yes post pics! How long have you done that and where did you learn?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I'm not to good at knitting myself. I hope I'll get better.

And that's nice that your friend crochets covers, and little pretty things like that. Do you have a photo of any of them?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

agnesthelion said:


> We do have maple trees in Iowa but we aren't really a maple syrup state I don't think......
> 
> That's cool you crochet. Yes post pics! How long have you done that and where did you learn?


I just looked up maple trees and Iowa. And yes its not really a maple tree state. I'm not sure if WV is a maple tree sate either.

I haven't even been crocheting for a year yet. Maybe for like 10 months. And I pretty much learned on Youtube. Its a great place for learning to knit/crochet I usually go to Youtube when I'm trying to learn new things.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Ok, I have the pictures. I'm just resizing them.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

And here they are,

































^ ignore the mess on the bed, we were cleaning.




^ He is my favorite!




^ He was made from the same pattern Wendell was made from.


----------



## Kzbun

Those are awesome!! I really like the snake and the last two photos.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

^ Thank you! 

The snake is 3 feet long!


----------



## Chrisdoc

They´re so good, love the cloned Wendell, I do so admire people who can do this kind of stuff.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Thanks Chris!

I finished knitting my hat. I'll have to post pics soon. I also have a couple more crocheted plushies that I made after I took those pics, I'll take a picture of those also.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I got a video of Ash in the snow from a couple months ago,

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3PIXLjcp48[/ame]

I love the part where he starts chinning the plants, so cute!


----------



## PaGal

Ash is so cute!

I like the blue rabbit you made, it made me smile.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Thanks PaGal! 

The blue rabbit is my favorite, I think I like him best just because he actually has an open mouth wheres the others don't.


----------



## agnesthelion

Wow you are quite the crocheter (haha is that a word?) I've never learned so I agree with Chris I admire people who can do that.

The little Wendell twin is cute!!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Thanks Lisa! Yes crocheter is a word.

Yes the Wendell is pretty cute!


----------



## whitelop

I love all the stuffed animals you made! I love the dinosaur. But the little Wendell is adorable!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Thank you Morgan!

I had fun making the dinosaur!

And the Wendell bunny is pretty cute.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Its snowing here, the whole ground is covered in it. Were supposed to get 5 inches by 5 pm which is an hour from now where we are. I think it will continue snowing tomorrow too, so who knows how much we are going to get. I'll take a picture of it later, and show it to ya'll. Luckily Once Upon a Time (a tv show) is playing today so we wont be bored and staring out the window wishing the snow away, lol.

I like to come up with my own crochet patterns, so can you guys give me some suggestions on what to make next? It can be anything clothes, shoes, socks, stuffed animals ect. Once I make it I'll show evryone a picture.


----------



## holtzchick

That's so cool! I wish I could crochet!! I think you should try to re-create Wendell the rabbit!!!  

I can't believe that theres snow at this time of year! It makes me really mad considering last year this time people were wearing shorts and tshirts!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Thanks Michelle! Actually that's a pretty good idea! I think it would be fun to recreate Wendell. I would have to find a bow and maybe I can crochet little white patches for the eyes and mouth.

Yes there's snow here, and its still coming down. It looks like we do have 5 inches on the ground already. Is it warm where you are?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Oh and Michelle, its pretty easy to crochet I think anyone could do it.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I'm uploading another video of Ash. I hope ya'll liked they first one.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Elise, I was thinking I hadn´t seen a video but I´ve just been back and it´s not letting me see it, says it´s private, might have a look on the youtube page to see if it lets me. 

I love seeing him, he´s such a lovely little fellow. Can´t believe you´ve still got snow on the ground, we´re starting now to get ready for the summer arriving.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Oh, I see what I did wrong. I set it to private, I thought on RO it might be viewable. I'll re-upload it as public.


----------



## Tauntz

If your still looking for another name for your blog here for Ash, how about "Blogging with Ash" or I still like your original "Ash's Adventures!" Will be excited to find out what you decide & read more about Ash!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

^ Thanks, I may start a new blog I don't know yet. But I liked your suggestions!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Here is one video:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dYhwDtMVeo[/ame]

And I'll re-upload the first video.


----------



## Chrisdoc

He is such a cute little fellow and I´m always surprised how big he is cos he looks quite small on video without anything to compare to. I do love seeing them in movement, photos just don´t do them justice.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yes, he does look a lot bigger in real life. Maybe I'll take a picture of me holding him, or my hand on him. And your right pictures never do them justice. All the bunnies I've seen on video look so much better than they do on pictures (They are still cute on photos though).


----------



## holtzchick

Ash is so gorgeous! I really do love his colour!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Thanks Michelle! You're buns are gorgeous too.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Ah video! SO much cuteness!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Thanks Katie!

Here is the other video,

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3PIXLjcp48[/ame]


----------



## holtzchick

Hahah, he had to chin the branch sticking out of the ground!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yes, wasn't that cute? Its my favorite part.

Its weird because he only chins branches, not any other plant.


----------



## Tauntz

Love the videos! Love Ash frolicking in the snow! What fun! I just bought my buns a cat harness to try! Hope I can find one that works & they will wear for outings, Any tips on getting them to wear a harness?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Tauntz said:


> Love the videos! Love Ash frolicking in the snow! What fun! I just bought my buns a cat harness to try! Hope I can find one that works & they will wear for outings, Any tips on getting them to wear a harness?



Yes isn't he cute?

And about the harness, this website helped me a lot: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/pic/article.cfm?aid=1004 Ash lets me put the harness on him but he is reluctant. And once its on him he ignores it, I guess he just gets too interested in exploring the outdoors to do anything about it .

Anyway good luck with your own buns! I hope they take to a harness well.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Here is another video of Ash:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gbk0hgNs-C8[/ame]

Its only a second long , but I guess its no worse than a picture. And you can pause it in the middle to see him grooming me .


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Look what I found online, a crochet lucky rabbit foot:







Its a free crochet pattern. I think I'm going to make it!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I made the rabbit foot. I'm going to and make another one and use them to crochet a rabbit in grey and white colors just like Ash. And I'll write a pattern as I go. 

There is still snow here. And its still coming down. In small flakes anyway. But I think its gonna melt soon.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, take a look at these cute crocheted bunnies: http://www.planetjune.com/blog/baby-bunnies-crochet-pattern/


----------



## Chrisdoc

Aw, I just love those, they are just adorable. If you manage to make those, Elise, I´d pay you to do them for me. I love the three of them but the angora one is lovely and the nethie reminds me of Houdini. I wish now I could crochet.


----------



## Tauntz

Thank you for posting those links for those adorable crochet rabbit foot key chain & bunnies! I haven't crocheted in quite awhile. I got burned out on crocheting after several years of Christmas afghan gifts for friends! I want to try some of these patterns! Like small & preferably easy patterns.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chrisdoc said:


> Aw, I just love those, they are just adorable. If you manage to make those, Elise, I´d pay you to do them for me. I love the three of them but the angora one is lovely and the nethie reminds me of Houdini. I wish now I could crochet.



Aw, thanks Chris! You wouldn't have to pay. I don't think it would cost much to ship them over where you live since they are probably light. I could crochet them in the colors of your 3, I could probably even make a furry Bandy because I saw some really furry yarn available.

And like I said before, if you have the time and you want to crochet it is pretty easy once you learn how. Its so relaxing too.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Tauntz said:


> Thank you for posting those links for those adorable crochet rabbit foot key chain & bunnies! I haven't crocheted in quite awhile. I got burned out on crocheting after several years of Christmas afghan gifts for friends! I want to try some of these patterns! Like small & preferably easy patterns.



Your welcome!  there are a lot of free easy quick patterns to crochet out there.


----------



## Tauntz

Also, thanks for the harness info! The harness I bought was too small for even my small bunny so will have to get a larger size. I bought the cat H harness. Do I need to go to a dog harness? I have a bungee leash coming from Amazon but again I bought a cat harness. Couldn't find a bungee leash at the pet stores around my area. I think it will go smoothly once I find the right size harness. If I had a harness that fit I could have had them wearing it! They were calm once I had the head/neck part on & was holding them & petting them while telling them what a good girl they were. So have high hopes for harness training!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Elise, that´s so kind and the fluffy wool is so cute. I suppose when I clicked I expected something else, maybe kind of like the wendell rabbit but when I saw them, they actually look like little bunnies and the lop is cute too.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Tauntz said:


> Also, thanks for the harness info! The harness I bought was too small for even my small bunny so will have to get a larger size. I bought the cat H harness. Do I need to go to a dog harness? I have a bungee leash coming from Amazon but again I bought a cat harness. Couldn't find a bungee leash at the pet stores around my area. I think it will go smoothly once I find the right size harness. If I had a harness that fit I could have had them wearing it! They were calm once I had the head/neck part on & was holding them & petting them while telling them what a good girl they were. So have high hopes for harness training!



A dog harness might be too big if you have a small bunny. I got this kind for Ash: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NYLON-CAT-H...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item43ba1acd5c you can also probably go to Walmart and get one for her.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chrisdoc said:


> Elise, that´s so kind and the fluffy wool is so cute. I suppose when I clicked I expected something else, maybe kind of like the wendell rabbit but when I saw them, they actually look like little bunnies and the lop is cute too.



I could probably make one of each of your boys and ship them to you for free. And yes, most of the patterns I find are more Wendell like and not very realistic. I think its great that someone finally made a pattern for a realistic bunny.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

A picture I found of Ash:






Chris, I'll start Snowy now. He will be the easiest to make because he's solid white and not really furry. He should be done in an hour or two.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Elise, I am so excited, I can´t wait to see him. I love Ash, he´s such a gorgeous colour, love seeing pics of him.


----------



## Zaiya

Wow, Moss has almost the same color as Ash...


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chris, I made Snowy but he didn't turn out the way I'd hoped. It was probably because I tried to make him up without the pattern. I guess I'll just buy the pattern from the website instead of try to copy it.

I'll post a picture of the one I made once I upload it.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I´m sure it´s great anyway, can´t wait to see it and you did it so quick...you are crafty as morgan says.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Allison, yes I saw pictures of Moss his coloring sort of does look like Ash's.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Thanks Chris! I'm going to make a bunny from the pattern for a friend on easter. So I might as well make a new Snowy. I want the one I crochet to look a lot like the real Snowy, and I didn't use much yarn on the Snowy I just made he is really tiny. So it won't be a waste of yarn to make a new one.


----------



## Tauntz

Oh, I can't wait to see the pix! I've just done afghans so this will be new to me!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I haven't done any afghans. My specialty is amigurumi, so you will be seeing a lot of that.


----------



## holtzchick

Those crocheted bunnies are too cute


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yes Michelle. I was so excited when I saw the pattern for them because they look just like real bunnies!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Sorry I haven't updated lately, I was busy with Easter .

Well first of all, happy Easter to you all!

Second of all, I took my friends kid to an easter egg hunt. He loved it and so did I, we had a great time.

And here is a picture of Ash:






I'm going to stay on for a while longer, and then log out to crochet a huge bunny.


----------



## Chrisdoc

He is just so cute, makes me want to stroke him..

And what is amigurumi ???


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yes his fur is so soft.

And, amigurumi is the name for a knitted or crocheted stuffed animal.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Wow, learn loads on this site, what a great word. I just love the sound of it.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Not the best picture of Ash, but here goes:




Sorry for the blurriness Ash was just getting ready to jump.


----------



## holtzchick

He is so lucky that you spend loads of time outside with him! definitely a great environment for him  

Chris, it seems you're learning new things everyday


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes I am, I just love that word, it sounds japanese.

I have a harness but have never taken them out, I´m scared of them catching anything as there are dogs and cats and all sorts who use the gardens :nerves1


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Michelle: Yes, he really enjoys the outdoors. I think its great that he is able to actually see the outdoors. And now that warmer weather is coming I'll be able to walk him more often. Its going to be in the 60's this week, yay! Finally warm weather . I've been meaning to tell you all this, I guess I just forgot. Anyway, when I take Ash outdoors its so cute he likes to dig at the ground for a few seconds and than sit in the place where he dug (You couldn't really call it a hole he dug, it was very shallow) and it is always sooo cute to watch. I should get a video of it for you all to see.

Chris: Yes, I learn so many new things on this site too. Its really great! And your actually right the word amigurumi is japanese. I agree with you, if your bunnies can catch sicknesses and other bad things from other animals I think it would be best to keep them inside. I would definitely not take Ash out if I knew he could get sick. Keeping your boys out of danger just goes to prove your an awesome bunny mom .


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Here are some pictures of Ash I took today:




^ My hand on him so you can see how big he is.




^ Another picture with my hand on him.




^ Here he is stretching out and relaxing.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I just love his little light coloured belly, he´s such a cutie. 

Yes, it does worry me that they might catch something so haven´t ventured out with them yet. Thanks for the compliment, it is a garden shared by everyone so if other animals have been there, it worries me what they might pass on. I would love to see them outside on the grass enjoying themselves.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yes, if other animals have been there it wouldn't be too good to have your bunnies there. Another reason I don't take Ash to parks is I think they spray and fertilize the grass and it would be harmful to Ash if he ate the grass.

I'm thinking of building him an outdoor pen under some big trees for shade in the summer. I would put him in the pen during the day when I could watch him and make sure no animals would come and try to eat him. I could also garden while watching him.

I can't wait until the summer. I've always loved gardening growing fruits and veggies. Right now I'm really in to growing watermelons. I'm going to grow a variety called Carolina Cross. Its the biggest variety of watermelon it can get up to 200 pounds! The world record for the biggest watermelon was 291 pounds. You can read about it here: http://www.zimbio.com/Guinness+Worl...n/World+biggest+watermelon+Largest+watermelon people who grow it usually get 60-70 pound watermelons. I'm going to plant them in May and hope to get an 100 pound watermelon at least .

I'm also going to grow lots of cilantro for Ash. Its one of his favorite veggies. He also really likes celery so I'll probably grow that for him too. When planting time comes around I'll probably be posting a lot of pictures of the plants and the fruit they produce. 

I'll be growing corn and sunflowers and other plants. We are going to fence in a space for the garden so the deer can't get in. I want to plant so many plants I hope they all fit!

I have a lot to look forward to this summer. There is a river a couple miles away and there is a deep spot I love to go swimming there, I can't wait until summer gets here so I can do all the things I couldn't do in winter.

Sorry about the long post. I didn't mean it to get this long, lol.


----------



## agnesthelion

Ash gets outside all the time! What a lucky bun


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

^ Yes, and he loves it outside too . Maybe I'll take him out today and take pictures of him for you all to see.


----------



## PaGal

I grow a garden every year and each year we put up a fence. We bought a green plastic fencing for this use and attach it to 1 inch tent poles we bury in the ground by hitting with a big hammer. After the garden is done for the year we take the fence down and roll the pieces up for next year. I thought I would share as the fencing has lasted us several years now, it's not too expensive, because it's green from a distance it almost blends in so it doesn't look ugly although it does take a little extra work putting up and taking it down.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Great idea Denise! Maybe I should do something like that. Where do you get the fencing?


----------



## holtzchick

hmmm... I believe if you have any sort of hardware store near by with a garden centre, I'm going to assume either like a Home Depot or Lowes or something, they would have that fencing! 

Luke is really into gardening and really knows his stuff, apparently his mom taught him a lot about it.... geeze sometimes I feel like I should be the one wearing the pants in this relationship  

I totally wish we had a house with a big yard we could garden and landscape! I feel like it's too much of a mess for me to bring soil up since I wouldn't want to store it anywhere.. I'm so lazy when it comes to stuff like that and then who remembers to water those things!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yes, Lowes and the Home Depot are great places to find fencing. But we already have some fencing we bought a while back so we will probably use that.

Yes its nice to have a big yard. And when you garden in a big yard instead of a pot in the house it helps you remember to water the plants. I mean with a tiny plant in a pot you just don't think about it often, but when you have a big garden outside you do think about it more and you remember to water the plant especially when you go outside and you see the garden and remember to water them. I still like gardening in pots. I read once that someone was growing a grape vine that produced grapes and they were growing it on a porch in a pot.

Ah well enough of my blabbering


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I found something really cute to show you all:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Today I went and sat down with Ash to play with him. And he ran in to his cardboard house and then ran out and started grooming me than he did a binky and ran in to his house and ran out and started grooming me. He seemed so excited.

I wonder if this a sign that he likes it when I play with him.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Sounds like he´s enjoying having you to play with, he sounds so cute. 

Love the bunny tongue..cutie.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

We have a baby gate, and my brother put it up to block off the steps on the porch. Than he took Ash outside and put him on it, Ash was so excited he started binkying and running about. I got quite a few pictures, at least 10 so when I upload them all I'll show them to you guys. Later on I went inside and Ash slipped inside when I opened the door, I took him back out on the porch and he kept trying to go back in so I just let him go in. I guess he wanted to go in maybe because there was more space inside, or maybe he saw or heard something outside and got scared.

Anyway, the pictures should hopefully be uploaded soon. The latest would be tomorrow. They are really great photo's he posed well .


----------



## PaGal

ILoveMyRabbit...We did get the fencing from Lowe's or Home Depot, I'm thinking Lowe's. I would myself like to eventually put a permanent wooden fence up with an archway leading into the garden and have path ways through it and flowers planted in there as well, my own little oasis, I can picture it all so clearly in my mind. Now I just have to convince the hubby but since he has turned part of the yard into a race track, I think I should get my oasis. 

It sounds like you and Ash are having a lot of fun together.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Wow, that would be sooooo cool, kind of like a japanese garden. Yes if your hubby gets his part of land than it is only fair that you get your own part too. I hope you do make it, we kind of want to make something like that too. We want to plant trees along the driveway. And trees in the front lawn. Sort of make the whole place in to an orchard. We are planting lots of exotic trees that are not that common. Like Paw Paw tree, Che tree, Jujube tree, ect. In Virginia we went to a place called edible landscaping I think its owned by someone called Mike Mcconkey you can read about it here: http://ediblelandscaping.com/ at certain times of the year they let you drive there and taste all his exotic fruits for free.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Here are the photo's





















^ I love this one, he looks so disapproving!




Sorry about the blurriness.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

And here are some more


----------



## PaGal

I love his disapproving look and him grooming himself, I love seeing buns groom! I'll have to check out that site later, maybe we could take a trip there.


----------



## Chrisdoc

He´s so handsome. I love the last one of the first lot where he´s looking straight at the camera like...yeah what you looking at lol. 

I love seeing bunnies groom, they are so engrossed with their higiene, it makes me laugh and the way they get to some places...wow, I sometimes think their heads gonna go all the way round.

Great photos, his color is lovely.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

PaGal said:


> I love his disapproving look and him grooming himself, I love seeing buns groom! I'll have to check out that site later, maybe we could take a trip there.



Yes I'm so happy I got that picture of him. It really is funny. And its easy to get pictures of him grooming himself, he always is lol.

Yes maybe you could take a trip there, except I think its like two hours away from where you are, but it is worth it.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chrisdoc said:


> He´s so handsome. I love the last one of the first lot where he´s looking straight at the camera like...yeah what you looking at lol.
> 
> I love seeing bunnies groom, they are so engrossed with their higiene, it makes me laugh and the way they get to some places...wow, I sometimes think their heads gonna go all the way round.
> 
> Great photos, his color is lovely.



Yes that one is pretty cute! I thought it was funny. I'll have to take more pictures of him. 

Yes they groom themselves like cats. They get so engrossed in it, but I'm fine with that, less cleaning work for me.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Mine spend loads of time grooming and they´re so thorough about it. I´m amazed how clean my white buns are.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chrisdoc said:


> Mine spend loads of time grooming and they´re so thorough about it. I´m amazed how clean my white buns are.



Yes, that's one of the reasons rabbits are one of my favorite pets they are always keeping clean.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Okay I finished crocheting my rabbit yesterday, he turned out really well I like the results. Here are some pictures of him I took this morning:








^ I took this picture of him yesterday, I had only sewed the legs on in this picture.













I made him up except for his feet. And I wrote a pattern as I went along.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Wow, that is so good, you are so talented. I love the picture from the front, that nose is so cute....well done Elise.


----------



## agnesthelion

Aww great new pics of Ash. He is such a pretty bun. Love that pic of the bunny sticking his tongue out. So cute


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chrisdoc said:


> Wow, that is so good, you are so talented. I love the picture from the front, that nose is so cute....well done Elise.



Thanks Chris!  it was fun making him, he is pretty big though about as big as Ash.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

agnesthelion said:


> Aww great new pics of Ash. He is such a pretty bun. Love that pic of the bunny sticking his tongue out. So cute



Thanks Lisa! I love taking pictures of Ash.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Happy 1st birthday Ash!  

:birthday:bestwishes:arty::great::happyrabbit::woohoo:balloons::energizerbunny::runningrabbit:
Today is Ash's 1st birthday!


----------



## Tauntz

Wow! That bunny is so cute! You are talented! Do you make them for charities like children in the hospital or anything? They certainly would be a cherished bunny toy! Next time I am out I need to get a crochet hook & yarn for one of those free patterns to try! I think I would like something smaller to work on than a big crocheted afghan especially since we are already getting temps in the 70's! By Tuesday our temps are supposed to reach the 80's & we aren't even close to the official start of summer!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Tauntz said:


> Wow! That bunny is so cute! You are talented! Do you make them for charities like children in the hospital or anything? They certainly would be a cherished bunny toy! Next time I am out I need to get a crochet hook & yarn for one of those free patterns to try! I think I would like something smaller to work on than a big crocheted afghan especially since we are already getting temps in the 70's! By Tuesday our temps are supposed to reach the 80's & we aren't even close to the official start of summer!



Thanks Tauntz! No I don't make them for children in hospitals, but I hadn't thought of it before. Actually it is a pretty good idea, maybe I will crochet things for children in hospitals. Yes, when I started crocheting I didn't really want to make big things, but there are a lot of keychain size crochet amigurumi. Like these: http://www.coatscrafts.co.uk/Crochet/Projects/crochet_rabbit_key_ring.htm http://www.craftpassion.com/2010/11/crochet-koala-bear-amigurumi-tutorial-pattern.html I thought these were amazing: http://theknittycat.blogspot.com/2013/01/amazing-micro-mini-amigurumi-knitted.html and here is a website were you can find lots of good crochet patterns: https://www.ravelry.com/


----------



## Chrisdoc

:bouquet::carrotHappy birthday Ash....I hope he had some special treats today....

Bandy is 1 next Sunday...can´t believe the time passes so quickly.

:hugsquish::adorable:


----------



## Tauntz

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you, Ilovemyrabbit! Saving those sites & printing up the patterns! Another big thank you for the Ravelry web site! A friend had given me that site & when my computer went down I lost it & couldn't remember the name! Hope I can do some of these patterns as well as I did the afghans or even better!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chrisdoc said:


> :bouquet::carrotHappy birthday Ash....I hope he had some special treats today....
> 
> Bandy is 1 next Sunday...can´t believe the time passes so quickly.
> 
> :hugsquish::adorable:



Thanks Chris! He did get some special carrot treats! He loves those. I was going to bake him a pellet cake, but it got late and I was out going to church. So I think I'll bake it for him tomorrow and walk him outside since he loves that.

Wow, Bandy is going to be 1 next sunday?! Yes your right time does fly,


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Tauntz said:


> Thank you! Thank you! Thank you, Ilovemyrabbit! Saving those sites & printing up the patterns! Another big thank you for the Ravelry web site! A friend had given me that site & when my computer went down I lost it & couldn't remember the name! Hope I can do some of these patterns as well as I did the afghans or even better!



Your welcome! Glad I helped . Yes the ravelry site is a great place for looking for crochet patterns! I'm not an afghan person (I hate having to go back and forth crocheting without increases or decreases, lol.) I once tried to crochet a blanket, but I ended up turning it into a dress, lol. Anyway I think that if you are going to crochet small things it should be pretty quick to crochet them, you can crochet a lot of those pattens I gave you in a couple of hours usually 1-2. I was wondering, what kind of crocheting are you going to do? Like are you going to crochet amigurumi or maybe small things like washcloths, ect. And what size objects are you willing to crochet? I could share some of my patterns, if they are not too big. I'm also constantly looking for patterns so if I come across some that are the size you want to crochet I can save them and share them with you later.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Its going to be 71 degrees out today, woo hoo!!! And its going to be May soon which means I get to plant soon, another big woo hoo !!! 

Anyway I am planning on building Ash a run outside, its going to be pretty big. I'm also thinking about building Ash lots of toys and stuff out of a wild apple tree (we have lots of wild apple trees near us) I know Ash would like to have a run, and I could build it under a big tree so that he gets shade during the summer. I'll have to plot where I'm going to build the run but once I decide I'll take pictures for everyone to see.

What are you all looking most forward to this summer? What I'm looking forward to most this summer is swimming, gardening, diving, and just being able to relax out in the warm sunshine.

I'm not sure I'll be on RO much when summer comes around, because I'll be busying myself with the activities listed above, but I'll come on whenever I can.

On another note: I can't believe RO had 2,461 users online today!


----------



## Tauntz

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Your welcome! Glad I helped . Yes the ravelry site is a great place for looking for crochet patterns! I'm not an afghan person (I hate having to go back and forth crocheting without increases or decreases, lol.) I once tried to crochet a blanket, but I ended up turning it into a dress, lol. Anyway I think that if you are going to crochet small things it should be pretty quick to crochet them, you can crochet a lot of those pattens I gave you in a couple of hours usually 1-2. I was wondering, what kind of crocheting are you going to do? Like are you going to crochet amigurumi or maybe small things like washcloths, ect. And what size objects are you willing to crochet? I could share some of my patterns, if they are not too big. I'm also constantly looking for patterns so if I come across some that are the size you want to crochet I can save them and share them with you later.



Thank you, Ilovemyrabbit! Most of my crochet work has been making afghans but would love to try to make some of the smaller items. I'm a self/mom taught crocheter! lol My mom taught me the basic stitches when I was little & then I learned more when I got older & wanted something simple to do while relaxing. Have a hard time just sitting still watching TV or reading. lol Used to have some great afghan patterns & still have many of the afghans I made! I've never done any amigurumi but definitely want to try it! Need to get some crochet hooks. Mine have been packed away since I moved so easier to buy one or two to get started. Any not-to-complicated patterns are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tauntz

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Its going to be 71 degrees out today, woo hoo!!! And its going to be May soon which means I get to plant soon, another big woo hoo !!!
> 
> Anyway I am planning on building Ash a run outside, its going to be pretty big. I'm also thinking about building Ash lots of toys and stuff out of a wild apple tree (we have lots of wild apple trees near us) I know Ash would like to have a run, and I could build it under a big tree so that he gets shade during the summer. I'll have to plot where I'm going to build the run but once I decide I'll take pictures for everyone to see.
> 
> What are you all looking most forward to this summer? What I'm looking forward to most this summer is swimming, gardening, diving, and just being able to relax out in the warm sunshine.
> 
> I'm not sure I'll be on RO much when summer comes around, because I'll be busying myself with the activities listed above, but I'll come on whenever I can.
> 
> On another note: I can't believe RO had 2,461 users online today!



Wow! That is wonderful! You will have to share photos of the run for Ash! Maybe photos while its in progress! I know there will be plenty of interest here! I'm envious! I was hoping when I moved I would be able to build a nice outdoor flight for my birds but I had to settle for another place with little yard! Hoping one day I will be able to get that dream home with my bird flight & a nice bunny run for the birds, buns & everyone to relax & enjoy! How about a nice apple branch teepee for Ash? Or Ash's apple branch log cabin? Sounds like a fun & productive summer for you & Ash! Can't wait to read more about all those fun projects! Have a great summer!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Tauntz said:


> Thank you, Ilovemyrabbit! Most of my crochet work has been making afghans but would love to try to make some of the smaller items. I'm a self/mom taught crocheter! lol My mom taught me the basic stitches when I was little & then I learned more when I got older & wanted something simple to do while relaxing. Have a hard time just sitting still watching TV or reading. lol Used to have some great afghan patterns & still have many of the afghans I made! I've never done any amigurumi but definitely want to try it! Need to get some crochet hooks. Mine have been packed away since I moved so easier to buy one or two to get started. Any not-to-complicated patterns are greatly appreciated.



Yes, I like to crochet small items also. I love how quicly small things can be crocheted. I love to crochet it really helps me relax after a hard days work
and sometimes like you a tv or reading just doesn't do it for me. That is cool that you still have afghans and afghan patterns, I would like to try crocheting an afghan sometime. I know they can be really pretty especially when crocheted in a dozen different colors. I think you'll like doing amigurumi its addicting.  I think I'll buy this book of patterns here just to get the polar lucibear pattern he is so cute: http://www.interweavestore.com/Croc...-eBook.html?SessionThemeID=19&_iwcspid=127784 here he is: http://www.crochetme.com/media/p/127784.aspx and here are some free beginner amigurumi patterns I found: http://voices.yahoo.com/free-easy-animal-amigurumi-patterns-6843946.html?cat=24 http://freeamigurumipatterns.blogspot.com/2011/11/beginners-amigurumi-crochet-monsters.html I think I'll try to start a crochet group under groups under RO. I'll be posting a lot of links to patterns there so they will be easy for you to find and for others who are into crocheting. Once I have it made I'll post the link on my blog, or you can just click on groups and see if I have it up yet. Yes you should pick up some crochet hooks and some yarn (Unless you already have yarn) and try your hand at some amigurumi, it should be pretty fun .


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Tauntz said:


> Wow! That is wonderful! You will have to share photos of the run for Ash! Maybe photos while its in progress! I know there will be plenty of interest here! I'm envious! I was hoping when I moved I would be able to build a nice outdoor flight for my birds but I had to settle for another place with little yard! Hoping one day I will be able to get that dream home with my bird flight & a nice bunny run for the birds, buns & everyone to relax & enjoy! How about a nice apple branch teepee for Ash? Or Ash's apple branch log cabin? Sounds like a fun & productive summer for you & Ash! Can't wait to read more about all those fun projects! Have a great summer!



Yes, I'm escited to make it. I know Ash will love it ! I will definitely take pictures, and good idea I hadn't thougt of taking pictures while I was building it I had only thought of taking pictures of the finished thing I think I will take pictures during the building process, possibly even make insrtuctions on how to build it. I'm sure one day you will be able to build a run for your birds and bunnies I bet they would like a run too. Yes, there are lots of toys to make for Ash but he doesn't seem too in to toys. I think a log cabin like what you were suggesting would be better because he loves houses and I'm sure he would love to be able to chew on it plus it will help keep his teeth short, not that the hay isn't already doing that but still I'm sure the more he has to chew on the better. Also with him running on the ground it would probably help wear his nails down just like wild bunnies. But I'll probably still have to clip them anyway.


----------



## Tauntz

Thank you for the patterns! Oh, I love the Polar Lucibear! So cute! I have a few skeins of yarn I had purchased hoping to get my mom back into crocheting. She has some health problems & I was hoping the pattern for a coffee cozy would be a nice little project for her. Still trying to get her interested in crocheting again or find some other projects. Great idea to start a crochet group here at RO! I would like to take part!


----------



## Tauntz

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Yes, I'm escited to make it. I know Ash will love it ! I will definitely take pictures, and good idea I hadn't thougt of taking pictures while I was building it I had only thought of taking pictures of the finished thing I think I will take pictures during the building process, possibly even make insrtuctions on how to build it. I'm sure one day you will be able to build a run for your birds and bunnies I bet they would like a run too. Yes, there are lots of toys to make for Ash but he doesn't seem too in to toys. I think a log cabin like what you were suggesting would be better because he loves houses and I'm sure he would love to be able to chew on it plus it will help keep his teeth short, not that the hay isn't already doing that but still I'm sure the more he has to chew on the better. Also with him running on the ground it would probably help wear his nails down just like wild bunnies. But I'll probably still have to clip them anyway.


 
Yes, I'm sure everyone would be interested in pix & instructions on how you make your bunny run! It will give creative people good ideas & those who aren't a guideline to make their own "Ash's Run!" You are so talented & creative! Can't wait to see it in progress! I want to do one!!!!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Tauntz said:


> Thank you for the patterns! Oh, I love the Polar Lucibear! So cute! I have a few skeins of yarn I had purchased hoping to get my mom back into crocheting. She has some health problems & I was hoping the pattern for a coffee cozy would be a nice little project for her. Still trying to get her interested in crocheting again or find some other projects. Great idea to start a crochet group here at RO! I would like to take part!



Yes I thought he was pretty cute too. I hope you can get your mom interested in crocheting again. I think it would be a good relaxing thing for her to do. What kind of things does she like to crochet? I might be able to help find some patterns for you to give her, or for you to try yourself. I want to make a crochet group, and I tried to make it last night but apparently there is a problem with it, it only lets me write one letter for the description of the group, hopefully a moderator will fix it. I asked a question about it in the How to section and a moderator said that they tried to start a group and got the same problem. So hopefully someone will fix it.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Tauntz said:


> Yes, I'm sure everyone would be interested in pix & instructions on how you make your bunny run! It will give creative people good ideas & those who aren't a guideline to make their own "Ash's Run!" You are so talented & creative! Can't wait to see it in progress! I want to do one!!!!!



Yes, I'm sure it would help some people. Maybe I'll start a topic with pictures of my making it. Hopefully I'll be able to start it soon, since the weather is getting warmer it will be easier to make.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Its not official, but we are considering getting two parakeets!  I'm so so so excited, lol! I'm going to stay on a while longer and than log off. I've got tons of parakeet research to do. Maybe I'll join a parakeet forum and ask a few questions there.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Weird, when I posted the above post the word "forum" turned red.


----------



## Tauntz

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Its not official, but we are considering getting two parakeets!  I'm so so so excited, lol! I'm going to stay on a while longer and than log off. I've got tons of parakeet research to do. Maybe I'll join a parakeet forum and ask a few questions there.



If I can be of any help let me know, I don't have parakeets currently but have in the past & have birds of my own. I'm only on two bird forums, one a small forum but full of info from knowledgeable bird people, the other is a forum for bird related purchases. Love parakeets! Let us know if you get them!

Oh, before you get them be sure to get some of their food with the name so you can buy it when it runs out. Also, ask feeding schedule with the foods they are eating. Just like bunnies you want to minimize changes to minimize their stress. Also, parakeets need to be on the same foods or at least the foods they are familiar with or they may not recognize it as food so will not eat it. Anyway let us know if you get them & if I can be of help let me know. I can tell you if their diet is good & how to monitor them should you get them.


----------



## Tauntz

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Yes I thought he was pretty cute too. I hope you can get your mom interested in crocheting again. I think it would be a good relaxing thing for her to do. What kind of things does she like to crochet? I might be able to help find some patterns for you to give her, or for you to try yourself. I want to make a crochet group, and I tried to make it last night but apparently there is a problem with it, it only lets me write one letter for the description of the group, hopefully a moderator will fix it. I asked a question about it in the How to section and a moderator said that they tried to start a group and got the same problem. So hopefully someone will fix it.



My mom used to do crochet projects with the fine crochet thread, mostly she made doilies & other things like that. She made a beautiful crochet bedspread with the fine crochet thread. Now she is having trouble with her eyes so it is hard for her to do the fine work. I keep trying to get her to try a small project with the thicker yarn but she doesn't think she can. Not really sure what I can find that she might be willing to try.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Tauntz said:


> If I can be of any help let me know, I don't have parakeets currently but have in the past & have birds of my own. I'm only on two bird forums, one a small forum but full of info from knowledgeable bird people, the other is a forum for bird related purchases. Love parakeets! Let us know if you get them!
> 
> Oh, before you get them be sure to get some of their food with the name so you can buy it when it runs out. Also, ask feeding schedule with the foods they are eating. Just like bunnies you want to minimize changes to minimize their stress. Also, parakeets need to be on the same foods or at least the foods they are familiar with or they may not recognize it as food so will not eat it. Anyway let us know if you get them & if I can be of help let me know. I can tell you if their diet is good & how to monitor them should you get them.



Definitely! I'm sure you'll be helpful, what I want to know now is what size cage will I need for two parakeets? 

I really hope we get them, my mom said she had them as a kid and she said they were really great pets. I know drafts are bad for them, and we have already come up with a place that does not have drafts. Thanks for giving me the food advice, there is a pet store about an hour and a half away from us and they sell lots of budgies. We would probably get them from there, and I'll definitely ask what the birds are currently eating. And if I need to switch the diet for any reason, I'll do it slowly just like you do if you switch a rabbits diet. Somewhere we have a book on budgies I'll look for it soon And I'll definitely be doing TONS of research, it would be stupid to just buy one right now without even doing research.

Anyway my main question right now is what size cage will I need to keep 2 parakeets? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Tauntz said:


> My mom used to do crochet projects with the fine crochet thread, mostly she made doilies & other things like that. She made a beautiful crochet bedspread with the fine crochet thread. Now she is having trouble with her eyes so it is hard for her to do the fine work. I keep trying to get her to try a small project with the thicker yarn but she doesn't think she can. Not really sure what I can find that she might be willing to try.



Yes, I have seen some thread crochet its really neat. But you can make things just as pretty out of yarn. Here is a nice pattern: http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/colorful-crochet-doilies Maybe you can ask her to just try and crochet this one project.


----------



## Tauntz

First, if they aren't a pair already I would suggest each having a cage of their own. You will want to be sure to get 2 of the same sex unless you are prepared for babies. I'm going from memory here but my parakeet's cage was 18 by 12 rectangular cage, I think that is the minimum size for a cage for a parakeet. Never buy the cute round cages. If you are planning on putting them in one cage I would make sure neither have been in it before or you will have territorial issues like with bunnies. Oh, the cage bars are the most important, they should not be bigger the 5/8 inches, for parakeets I like half inch bar spacing myself. For 2 parakeets in the same cage they need plenty of room because just like humans & buns they don't always like who we think they should. In a cage they have no escape if one doesn't like the other or becomes a bully or is a male & wants to mate. 2 parakeets I would definitely get a 24 inch by 24 inch minimum cage, 36 by 24 would be better. This is similar to what I had for my single parakeet: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=5059+10346+5062+25751&pcatid=25751

Cages are the biggest cost & I do urge you to get a good quality cage. If you want help finding a good cage let me know & the price range & I will see what I can do. Also, the buying forum I'm on his discounts. I currently have bigger birds & have them all in King's cages. They are more expensive though but I can help you find some good quality cages & good prices if you can't find them locally. 

Oh, I will also check later to see if anyone can recommend a parakeet forum for you. I don't know of any specifically for parakeets but will ask.


----------



## Tauntz

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Yes, I have seen some thread crochet its really neat. But you can make things just as pretty out of yarn. Here is a nice pattern: http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/colorful-crochet-doilies Maybe you can ask her to just try and crochet this one project.



Thanks! I will print it out & get the materials needed. Hopefully mom will give it a try, if not I will! lol


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Tauntz said:


> First, if they aren't a pair already I would suggest each having a cage of their own. You will want to be sure to get 2 of the same sex unless you are prepared for babies. I'm going from memory here but my parakeet's cage was 18 by 12 rectangular cage, I think that is the minimum size for a cage for a parakeet. Never buy the cute round cages. If you are planning on putting them in one cage I would make sure neither have been in it before or you will have territorial issues like with bunnies. Oh, the cage bars are the most important, they should not be bigger the 5/8 inches, for parakeets I like half inch bar spacing myself. For 2 parakeets in the same cage they need plenty of room because just like humans & buns they don't always like who we think they should. In a cage they have no escape if one doesn't like the other or becomes a bully or is a male & wants to mate. 2 parakeets I would definitely get a 24 inch by 24 inch minimum cage, 36 by 24 would be better. This is similar to what I had for my single parakeet: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=5059+10346+5062+25751&pcatid=25751
> 
> Cages are the biggest cost & I do urge you to get a good quality cage. If you want help finding a good cage let me know & the price range & I will see what I can do. Also, the buying forum I'm on his discounts. I currently have bigger birds & have them all in King's cages. They are more expensive though but I can help you find some good quality cages & good prices.



Well, at the pet store they have a bunch of budgies, maybe 15 all with clipped wings in an a glass box with an open top. They all seem to like eatchother. Would I be able to buy 2 of those and keep them both in the same cage? Or would it be best to give them eatch seperate cages? Also I'm certaintly not going to get a male and a female I don't want any babies there are enough poor animals in this world without homes. If we do get budgies I think I'll get two males.

Thanks for the advice on the cages. I'm not sure about the price range maybe 50-200 dollars. The cheaper the better if its a good cage. Could you post some links to some good cages you know about for sale?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Tauntz said:


> Thanks! I will print it out & get the materials needed. Hopefully mom will give it a try, if not I will! lol



Yes, its really pretty I can see why you will make it if your mom doesn't.


----------



## Tauntz

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Well, at the pet store they have a bunch of budgies, maybe 15 all with clipped wings in an a glass box with an open top. They all seem to like eatchother. Would I be able to buy 2 of those and keep them both in the same cage? Or would it be best to give them eatch seperate cages? Also I'm certaintly not going to get a male and a female I don't want any babies there are enough poor animals in this world without homes. If we do get budgies I think I'll get two males.
> 
> Thanks for the advice on the cages. I'm not sure about the price range maybe 50-200 dollars. The cheaper the better if its a good cage. Could you post some links to some good cages you know about for sale?



Depending on their age it may be difficult to tell whether the parakeets you are interested in are male or female. Even the cere can change colors so you can think you have a male to begin with & it turns out later when they have matured sexually that it is a female. So personally I think if you can & have the room I would do 2 smaller 18 by 18 inch cages. Let me check around a bit & get back with you with some links of some good cages. Drs Foster & Smith has a free shipping policy with purchases over $49 but I'm not sure if that includes their cages if you would be interested. Some places that sell cages have free delivery if you are interested. Anyway, let me check around a bit & I can provide you with some links to look at some good cages for parakeets around your price range.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Tauntz said:


> Depending on their age it may be difficult to tell whether the parakeets you are interested in are male or female. Even the cere can change colors so you can think you have a male to begin with & it turns out later when they have matured sexually that it is a female. So personally I think if you can & have the room I would do 2 smaller 18 by 18 inch cages. Let me check around a bit & get back with you with some links of some good cages. Drs Foster & Smith has a free shipping policy with purchases over $49 but I'm not sure if that includes their cages if you would be interested. Some places that sell cages have free delivery if you are interested. Anyway, let me check around a bit & I can provide you with some links to look at some good cages for parakeets around your price range.



I think that the budgies are at least a few months old. I'll ask the pet store owner. But if we do get budgies it will probably be about a month from now. So we have plenty of time to find out the ages, gender and everything else. Thanks for looking for cages for me.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Would this cage be big enough for two parakeets? http://www.ebay.com/itm/LARGE-BIRD-...740?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f23f844c4

EDIT: nevermind, I checked the auction again and its a pick up only auction.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Would any of these be big enough for two parakeets?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canary-Para...624?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35c5632c38
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canary-Para...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item1e791ff6ac
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PARROT-BIRD...693?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7f84f385


----------



## Tauntz

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Would this cage be big enough for two parakeets? http://www.ebay.com/itm/LARGE-BIRD-...740?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f23f844c4
> 
> EDIT: nevermind, I checked the auction again and its a pick up only auction.



The width measurement is 27 & depth is 14. I personally would want something bigger for two parakeet size birds. Remember as with bunnies & humans, they don't always like each other or get along so if they are in one cage you want to ensure they have their personal space away from the other. Also, you will want to add a few extra perches & toys which will take up some of that space. Also, watch for areas in/on the cage that a bird might catch their leg or otherwise get caught in. Those cages with the doors that slide open by lifting up, you will want to be careful with them. Sometimes birds will try to slip out & get hurt when the door falls.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Thanks, yes I thought they might be too small. I'll try to find a really big cage on ebay.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Would a 32.5" H x 22" W x 15" D cage be big enough for two?


----------



## Tauntz

Sorry misread the dimensions. No, that would be too little room for 2 parakeets. Be sure the bar spacing is half inch to no more the 5/8th inch spacing. I would get a flight cage for two parakeets. Would give them room to themselves if needed & room for short little flights.


----------



## Tauntz

36 inches length by 24 inch depth with 24 inch high would be the smallest cage I would want to put parakeets in with the half inch bar spacing preferably.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Okay, thanks! I think I'll just get one or two of the cages you pm'd to me.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I haven't updated about Ash in a while. Everything is going fine, except its starting to get hot here so he is having a hard time in the heat, poor bunny. I froze some water in a plastic water bottle and it seems to be helping him. I also read about a dog cooling pad, I might buy that for him.

I'd like to show you all something funny I crocheted yesterday, here it is:


----------



## Tauntz

Glad to help with the parakeet cages! Keep me posted &/or let me know if I can help with the parakeets.

Ash is an outside bun? I live in a major hot spot temperature-wise & I can't even stand our heat & humidity. We are already getting temps in the 80's! Our heat & humidity keeps it warm until late in the night! Wish I could move but my parents live here & have health problems so need to be near to help them. Hope you & Ash can keep cool with the warmer weather coming! Good idea with freezing water in the plastic bottles, I do that too. This will be my buns first spring/summer together!

lol That is funny! I have a friend would make a cute gift for them! lol They're having allot of dental work done! Makes me cringe just thinking about having dental work done!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Tauntz said:


> Glad to help with the parakeet cages! Keep me posted &/or let me know if I can help with the parakeets.
> 
> Ash is an outside bun? I live in a major hot spot temperature-wise & I can't even stand our heat & humidity. We are already getting temps in the 80's! Our heat & humidity keeps it warm until late in the night! Wish I could move but my parents live here & have health problems so need to be near to help them. Hope you & Ash can keep cool with the warmer weather coming! Good idea with freezing water in the plastic bottles, I do that too. This will be my buns first spring/summer together!
> 
> lol That is funny! I have a friend would make a cute gift for them! lol They're having allot of dental work done! Makes me cringe just thinking about having dental work done!



We probably will be getting parakeets. I'm not sure when. So when we come close to the time of buying them I'll probably get a cage or two. For now I don't have any more questions, I'll definitely let you know if I have any later on.

Ash is not an outside bun, but unfortunately we don't have air conditioning. So I'll be doing my best to keep everyone cool. Its getting to be 80's here too and later on in summer it will get up to the 90's. Last summer it was 90's here and Ash was pretty hot, I didn't know then that, that kind of heat is dangerous for bunnies. But luckily he was fine, but I'm not taking chances this year I'm going to probably get a fan for Ash too. 

Yes I don't like the thought of dental work either. But I thought that the crochet teeth were pretty funny. Here is the pattern for it if you want to make it: http://www.crochetme.com/media/p/94396.aspx


----------



## Tauntz

Oh, I feel for you with no air conditioning! Our summers are so bad I don't think I could make it without air conditioning any more! Hope you can stay cool!

Thanks!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Tauntz said:


> Oh, I feel for you with no air conditioning! Our summers are so bad I don't think I could make it without air conditioning any more! Hope you can stay cool!
> 
> Thanks!



Oh yeah, its pretty hard with out air conditioning, it really helps to go swimming. But Ash can't swim, so I'll have to think of another way of keeping him cool. Its not hot right now, maybe 70 degrees out but later on in the day it will get hotter. I think a fan will help Ash, and maybe when I make the run I'll try to put it under some big shady trees. I'll replace his water often with cold water and maybe if it gets too hot I heard of misting bunnies, so maybe if it gets too hot I'll mist him with cool water. If he doesn't like it he will always be able to run away from it.


----------



## holtzchick

just freeze a bottle of water and give it to him, also multiple ice packs help and frozen treats help too


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Thanks for the ideas Michelle! Yes, I'm sure he'll love frozen treats.


----------



## holtzchick

It won't hurt for you to have some either  like fruity popsicles!! MMMmm... I can't wait for summer, I think I'm going to set up a big playpen on my balcony for my two rotten bunnies


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Haha Michelle, I love fruity popsicles too. Usually during summer we have some watermelon for breakfast delicious! Of course I share some with Ash, he loves it too.  Its nice that you will set up a playpen for your two, I bet they'll like it. I hope Ash will like the run I'm going to build him. Hopefully he wont give me the bunny butt when I put him in it, lol!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I was just telling my sister I have to start thinking about freezing the bottles again as it´s starting to get hot now. I did it last year and they loved them and they also liked ice cubes to lick. Hadn´t thought of fruit ice lollies but that´s a great idea....and there is loads of melón, strawberries and watermelon here.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chrisdoc said:


> I was just telling my sister I have to start thinking about freezing the bottles again as it´s starting to get hot now. I did it last year and they loved them and they also liked ice cubes to lick. Hadn´t thought of fruit ice lollies but that´s a great idea....and there is loads of melón, strawberries and watermelon here.



I know, I wish it would be maybe 70 degrees here instead of 90 degrees. I'm probably going to buy a pack of plastic water bottles to freeze water in for Ash, its so hot here. I'll probably buy a fan because I heard they are good for keeping bunnies cool. I might also buy a dog cooling pad, except they are like 50 dollars. I wish someone made a double walled plastic cave that bunnies could fit in and that you could fill the walls up with cold water. It would probably help keep the bunnies cool.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I took a picture of a pretty flower that is growing here:





I think its a Daffodil. I just love seeing flowers after a long winter, as it reminds me of spring and I really feel like its spring when I see them.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I remember in England, our garden used to be full of those end of March, beginning of April and I love them. It´s the national flower of Wales. They do remind me of England when i see them as they´re so typical over there.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chrisdoc said:


> I remember in England, our garden used to be full of those end of March, beginning of April and I love them. It´s the national flower of Wales. They do remind me of England when i see them as they´re so typical over there.



Wow, that would be nice to have a whole garden full of them. They are so pretty! a couple days ago there were some pretty purple flowers, I had meant to take a picture of them but I forgot and they dried up. There are some new flowers sprouting up I don't know what color they will be but they should open soon as they are already budding. I'm kind of hoping they will be the same purple flowers that were growing in the same spot a few days ago, because then I'll be able to show you all a picture of them. Anyway they should be opening in a few days, I can't wait!


----------



## sweet_buns

I just started reading your blog and got to the part where you talked about Ash biting cords. Reminds me of my bunnies. Jean-luc who has since passed used to love climbing up my back when i was at my computer, sit on my shoulder for a while and eventually jump down onto the desk and destroy my head sets. I had to buy 6 new gaming head set in the span of 2 months, then i decided to switch to a cordless... lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

sweet_buns said:


> I just started reading your blog and got to the part where you talked about Ash biting cords. Reminds me of my bunnies. Jean-luc who has since passed used to love climbing up my back when i was at my computer, sit on my shoulder for a while and eventually jump down onto the desk and destroy my head sets. I had to buy 6 new gaming head set in the span of 2 months, then i decided to switch to a cordless... lol.



Hahaha! That's too funny! They are such little destructors aren't they?


----------



## sweet_buns

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Hahaha! That's too funny! They are such little destructors aren't they?



Are they ever! The first time he bit my headset cord in half was when i was at my desk and all i did was look away for a few seconds, turned around and was wondering what was wrong with my headset only to realise the little bugger had bitten it in half. All the other times happened when i was out of the room and absent mindedly forgot to push my chair in so that he couldn't use it to jump onto the desk. Luckily that was the only cord that was exposed on my desk, but after spending over $300 on new headsets in 2 months i decided a cordless was the way to go. >.<


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

sweet_buns said:


> Are they ever! The first time he bit my headset cord in half was when i was at my desk and all i did was look away for a few seconds, turned around and was wondering what was wrong with my headset only to realise the little bugger had bitten it in half. All the other times happened when i was out of the room and absent mindedly forgot to push my chair in so that he couldn't use it to jump onto the desk. Luckily that was the only cord that was exposed on my desk, but after spending over $300 on new headsets in 2 months i decided a cordless was the way to go. >.<



They are so quick about destroying things too. I mean you look away for a few seconds and when you look back the cord is broken. Yes cordless is definitely the way to go with bunnies who love to chew on cords.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Here are some crochet birds I crocheted less than an hour ago:




As you can see they are very small. Both of them fit in the palm of your hand.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

And here are some more pictures of the rabbit I crocheted:




























Please tell me if you think there is anything I should change about the rabbit.


----------



## agnesthelion

Aww cute crocheted rabbit. I don't know enough about crocheting to critique! Looks good to me! Haha


----------



## Tauntz

Love your crocheted birds & bunny! Just a thought but what about a pompom tail? Think it would give it a more fluffy/cuddly bunny tail.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

agnesthelion said:


> Aww cute crocheted rabbit. I don't know enough about crocheting to critique! Looks good to me! Haha



Thanks Lisa! I guess it does looks pretty good.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Tauntz said:


> Love your crocheted birds & bunny! Just a thought but what about a pompom tail? Think it would give it a more fluffy/cuddly bunny tail.



I could definitely do that. Pompoms are easy to make out of yarn. I was thinking maybe I can give a choice of tails in my pattern. I'll put one pattern telling how to make the pompom tail, and one pattern telling how to make the plush tail.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Ash has a new habit, when I fill his feeder full of hay he takes it and spreads it on the floor. I never caught him in the act, but when I fill his feeder full of hay and I walk away and when I come back the hay is spread on the floor. At least he still eats it. Also I filled Ash's bowl full of some pellets and I put it on his cardboard house and he was sitting peacefully eating it on his house until about 5 minutes ago, and than BAM! I heard a loud noise and I went over to check it out and Ash's bowl of pellets was laying on the ground and his pellets were spilled all over the place. So I swept them up and put hem back in his bowl and now he is stretched out relaxing and looking so innocent, lol. He can be messy sometimes.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Sometimes they are just messy buns and they have to have their stuff just how they like it.....it´s their rearranging mode....mine do it all the time, I put it one way and they put it how they like it. Don´t you just love them lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chrisdoc said:


> Sometimes they are just messy buns and they have to have their stuff just how they like it.....it´s their rearranging mode....mine do it all the time, I put it one way and they put it how they like it. Don´t you just love them lol.



I know, they are so picky about how they want things lol. Once I put a plastic whiffle ball next to Ash and he picked it up and threw it away from him, and then I put it near him again and he did the same thing, lol. I guess he didn't want it near him. And yes, sometimes you get mad at your bunny for making a mess that you have to clean up but in the end you always love them.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

agnesthelion said:


> Archie pulls the hay out too. He seems annoyed when I put it in the hay rack (I know, Archie annoyed? Strange huh...) gut yeah he'll scatter it all over. They still eat it so I've learned to not fight that battle but geesh, what's the point silly buns!!? Lol



Yes, bunnies are so silly sometimes. Yet at other times they can be really smart. I don't know why they would care where they eat their hay though, lol.


----------



## sweet_buns

I feel your pain, Merry and Gimli love rearranging their living quarters, Merry in particular. It annoys the crap out of me but whatever makes her happy... well it doesn't exactly make me happy but i tolerate it. lol >.<

She even pulls the wood shavings out of the tray. -.-


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

sweet_buns said:


> I feel your pain, Merry and Gimli love rearranging their living quarters, Merry in particular. It annoys the crap out of me but whatever makes her happy... well it doesn't exactly make me happy but i tolerate it. lol >.<
> 
> She even pulls the wood shavings out of the tray. -.-



I know there isn't much you can do about it . And not only does he rearrange his hay, but he also moves his litter box and his house and his food bowls, lol.


----------



## sweet_buns

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> I know there isn't much you can do about it . And not only does he rearrange his hay, but he also moves his litter box and his house and his food bowls, lol.



LOL Gimli is forever moving his little tray too! He moves the tray and then does his business in the spot that the tray was in originally. Drives me up the wall! >.<


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

sweet_buns said:


> LOL Gimli is forever moving his little tray too! He moves the tray and then does his business in the spot that the tray was in originally. Drives me up the wall! >.<



Haha, bunnies! It doesn't matter if Ash moves his tray or not. He still doesn't poop 100% in his litter tray.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I printed out the bunny pattern I wrote, and I'm going to crochet a new bunny out of white yarn and I'll crochet it with a smaller hook. The finished bunny will probably be smaller than the first bunny but the stitches will be smaller. I'll post pictures when its done.

Check out this link: craftyiscool.com a woman who's name is Allison Hoffman can crochet miniature people and make the people look like anyone she wants, its really cool! She wrote a book on how to crochet people that look like anyone you want. The book is coming out on October 1st 2013. I'll definitely buy it. I can't wait to crochet people I know. I'll crochet people from movies and tv shows too.

I haven't updated about Ash in a while. He is doing great, and I'll take some pictures of him tomorrow and post them. I'll try to get as cute pictures as possible! I'd love to get one of him yawning and one of him periscoping.


----------



## sweet_buns

Rabbit yawns are the best! So cute and funny. ^.^


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

sweet_buns said:


> Rabbit yawns are the best! So cute and funny. ^.^



I know, they are so adorable! Luckily I know when Ash likes to yawn, he's laying and resting and then he gets up and stretches that's when he yawns. unfortunately I have never had a camera with me when he does it. He is resting right now. I'll see if I can't take a picture of him yawning now.


----------



## sweet_buns

*Waits patiently*


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

sweet_buns said:


> *Waits patiently*



I took Ash for a walk today, and I took like 30 pictures. I didn't get any pictures of him yawing but I did get some pretty cute pictures! I'll upload and post them tomorrow.


----------



## sweet_buns

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> I took Ash for a walk today, and I took like 30 pictures. I didn't get any pictures of him yawing but I did get some pretty cute pictures! I'll upload and post them tomorrow.



Yay look forward to seeing them!:rabbithop


----------



## Chrisdoc

Great, photos of Ash.....he´s such a cute guy. With my new camera I´m hoping to get a bunny yawn, I just love seeing that little white mouth and those cute teeth....one day


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

agnesthelion said:


> I have yet to capture a yawn on camera as well. They are the cutest....someday hopefully!



I know, they are so hard to capture. I hope I will one day!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

sweet_buns said:


> Yay look forward to seeing them!:rabbithop



I'm resizing them right now, it will probably take an hour or two until they are all resized


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chrisdoc said:


> Great, photos of Ash.....he´s such a cute guy. With my new camera I´m hoping to get a bunny yawn, I just love seeing that little white mouth and those cute teeth....one day



Thanks Chris! Yes hopefully with your new camera you will get some rabbit yawns!  I love them too they are so adorable.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Okay here are the pictures I took yesterday when walking him









^ He is digging a hole here! 
















^ He was digging a hole in this pic too, but he heard something walking in the forest.

















I still have more, but since it only lets me post 10 pictures per post I'll post the rest in the next posts.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Here are some more:




^ Haha, I thought this one was pretty cute and funny! 








^ I thought this one was pretty cute too!




























He hopped around the yard and then later on climbed up the steps to the porch and rested under a chair.


----------



## sweet_buns

He looks like he's having a good time out there. ^.^

EDIT: Just saw the extra pics. The first one made me laugh, he's got a big foot! lol


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Here are the last of the batch!




^ He was digging here.








^ Digging again.




^ And again.

I hope y'all enjoyed the pics!  It was fun taking them.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

sweet_buns said:


> He looks like he's having a good time out there. ^.^
> 
> EDIT: Just saw the extra pics. The first one made me laugh, he's got a big foot! lol



He did! He really had a lot of fun hopping around and exploring places. 

Haha yes, he spread his toes out to clean them out, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Tauntz

Love those pix! He seemed to totally enjoy his walk & didn't mind the harness at all! Hope I can find a harness for my buns & get them to be so relaxed they enjoy themselves. Did you take those pix with camera phone or just a camera? Great shots!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Tauntz said:


> Love those pix! He seemed to totally enjoy his walk & didn't mind the harness at all! Hope I can find a harness for my buns & get them to be so relaxed they enjoy themselves. Did you take those pix with camera phone or just a camera? Great shots!



I know, he didn't really mind . Yes, hopefully you will be able to find your buns a harness it is fun walking them. Hopefully they will be relaxed in it too, it does take some time before they get used to it though. I took the pictures with an old iphone its strange because sometimes I get good pictures with great quality and sometimes I get pictures with bad quality.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I crocheted a white bunny here are some pics





































^ I made both bunnies from the same pattern, only I used a very small hook to make the white one.


----------



## Tauntz

Great job! Love the smaller white bunny too! Cute little bunny bum! lol Think you will soon have a bunny family! I see those two doing what bunnies do best, multiplying! lol Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Tauntz said:


> Great job! Love the smaller white bunny too! Cute little bunny bum! lol Think you will soon have a bunny family! I see those two doing what bunnies do best, multiplying! lol Absolutely adorable!



Thanks Tauntz! lol, I probably will end up with a ton of crochet bunnies lol. Yes they are doing what they do best multiplying lol, what a great way to put it.


----------



## sweet_buns

<3 the crochet bunnies! I bought a bunch of yarn and needles recently and going to teach myself to knit and crochet when i have some spare time. ^.^


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

sweet_buns said:


> <3 the crochet bunnies! I bought a bunch of yarn and needles recently and going to teach myself to knit and crochet when i have some spare time. ^.^



Thanks! Yay, that's great that you are going to teach yourself how to knit and crochet! It is really relaxing, and a fun thing to do! Also, youtube is great for showing you how to crochet and probably knit too, I learned to crochet from youtube.

Good Luck!


----------



## sweet_buns

Great minds! That was my plan of action! xD

Thank you! =)


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

sweet_buns said:


> Great minds! That was my plan of action! xD
> 
> Thank you! =)



Hahaha, well Youtube videos are really good for showing you how to crochet.

Your welcome!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Whew! I just got the biggest scare! Ash was flopped out on the ground and I thought he was dead. I ran away and when I came back his head was up and he wasn't dead. Sometimes bunnies scare you so bad they make you think they are dead, boy was I relieved when I saw his head sticking up I breathed a sigh of relief. Bunnies can really scare you!

On another note, I was very happy with the pictures I took. If anyone hasn't seen them they are on page 33. And the pictures of the new white bunny I crocheted are also on page 33.


----------



## Azerane

Love all those pictures of Ash, he's beautiful. Bandit has scared me with his flops before too. Guess that's why they call them dead bunny flops  does Ash get scared when you first take him out into the forest or is he fine with it and just hops on his way?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Azerane said:


> Love all those pictures of Ash, he's beautiful. Bandit has scared me with his flops before too. Guess that's why they call them dead bunny flops  does Ash get scared when you first take him out into the forest or is he fine with it and just hops on his way?



Thanks! Yes, that must be why they call them dead bunny flops. Bunnies can really scare you when they are all flopped out.

I actually don't walk Ash in the forest, but I do walk him around the yard we are surrounded by forest though . He seems a little weirded out at first. When I put the harness on him and put him on the porch he sniffs around a bit and than proceeds to hop down the steps, than he hops around the yard eating grass and trying to chew on sticks and twigs he also sometimes chins the plants. Its pretty funny actually and definitely fun walking him.


----------



## PaGal

I enjoyed all of the pics, Ash is adorable!

I swear since Thumper had soft poos he has been flopping more than ever and scares me at times. I usually just look closely for breathing because it seems we are always startling him out of a flop. I used to have a male ferret that would sleep through anything including being picked up. I swear at least once a day everyday I thought he had died.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

PaGal said:


> I enjoyed all of the pics, Ash is adorable!
> 
> I swear since Thumper had soft poos he has been flopping more than ever and scares me at times. I usually just look closely for breathing because it seems we are always startling him out of a flop. I used to have a male ferret that would sleep through anything including being picked up. I swear at least once a day everyday I thought he had died.



Thanks! I'm glad you enjoyed the pics! 

I know, it is so scary usually he flops a lot but for some reason this time he really looked like he was dead, I'm sure glad he wasn't. That must have been scary with your ferret, especially the fact that he slept through everything.


----------



## Tauntz

Bunnies & other "pets" shouldn't scare their people! At least not without a medical statement from their human's doctor stating their human's heart can take it! Yes, it can scare the daylights out of you! Glad Ash was okay!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Awww Ash is soooo cute! Your crochet buns look great!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Katielovesleo3 said:


> Awww Ash is soooo cute! Your crochet buns look great!



Thanks Katie! And I'm glad you liked the crochet rabbits.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I have to add that I am a pretty awesome speller but crochet gets me every time and I spent way too long on that comment lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Katielovesleo3 said:


> I have to add that I am a pretty awesome speller but crochet gets me every time and I spent way too long on that comment lol.



Haha, I constantly misspell crochet too. It takes time to get right, lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Tauntz said:


> Bunnies & other "pets" shouldn't scare their people! At least not without a medical statement from their human's doctor stating their human's heart can take it! Yes, it can scare the daylights out of you! Glad Ash was okay!



I didn't see your post. Hence the late reply.

Haha. They can scare you so bad. I'm sure glad he was alright.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I got a picture of Ash, not anywhere near as good as the ones on page 33 of this blog. But here it is. I took it just maybe 15 minutes ago, so its really recent.





I was petting him and he flopped out so I took a picture.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Also, I let Ash out today and he was binkying like crazy! If only I had gotten a video. I'll try to get one tomorrow its really cute!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Elise, I missed all those pics and he is so handsome, I really do love his colour. I love the one of him close up and personal, love that nose. He seems so happy just pottering around on his harness and loved him having a rest on the porch. 

The crocheted buns are so good, love that it looks like you´re making a bunny family, it just keeps growing lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chrisdoc said:


> Elise, I missed all those pics and he is so handsome, I really do love his colour. I love the one of him close up and personal, love that nose. He seems so happy just pottering around on his harness and loved him having a rest on the porch.
> 
> The crocheted buns are so good, love that it looks like you´re making a bunny family, it just keeps growing lol.



Thanks Chris! Yes, I like taking up close pictures except if I get too close he starts sniffing the camera and you can't even see him because his nose is touching the camera, lol. Yes he has so much to explore outside he loves sniffing everything and going under trees, its definitely fun to walk him! I know, that was cute when he climbed up the steps and rested on the porch he rested there for like 5 minutes and then went inside, he loves exploring the inside of the house and the outside he is fascintated in hopping behind the couch, I guess its like a burrow for him, lol.

I'm glad you liked the bunnies I'll probably make even more.


----------



## Tauntz

Ash is a great photo subject! Always a great pic! Yes, I love those up close shots! On a side note, I went ahead & ordered a new crochet hook. Guess it is better to have too many than not have any! lol Amazon has two day delivery so I went with them. Price I guess was about average & its delivered to my door! Maybe we need a "Crochet Bunny" Forum or Thread for those bunny lovers who also like to crochet! lol


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Tauntz said:


> Ash is a great photo subject! Always a great pic! Yes, I love those up close shots! On a side note, I went ahead & ordered a new crochet hook. Guess it is better to have too many than not have any! lol Amazon has two day delivery so I went with them. Price I guess was about average & its delivered to my door! Maybe we need a "Crochet Bunny" Forum or Thread for those bunny lovers who also like to crochet! lol



Its easy to get good pics of him because he is so cute! Yes, it never hurts to have two hooks! Yes, I could start a thread or a group. Well I was going to start a crochet group but there was a problem with it. But I can start a thread.


----------



## Tauntz

Yes, it is a shame they haven't been able to fix that. I remember, I think it wouldn't let you put in more than 1 letter in the description or something weird like that. I need to get my camera fixed so I can try to take some pix of my buns. Ash is very photogenic! Don't think he could take a bad pic if he tried! He is just so cute!


----------



## MILU

OMG, Ash looks like my Bilém!! :inlove: :hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

MILU said:


> OMG, Ash looks like my Bilém!! :inlove: :hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts:



He does? Maybe you can post a pic. I bet he's adorable!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Tauntz said:


> Yes, it is a shame they haven't been able to fix that. I remember, I think it wouldn't let you put in more than 1 letter in the description or something weird like that. I need to get my camera fixed so I can try to take some pix of my buns. Ash is very photogenic! Don't think he could take a bad pic if he tried! He is just so cute!



Yes, it was that I couldn't put more than one letter in the description. I actually did ask the mods to fix it and they tried but it didn't work. So I'm not sure how bad the problem is. But I can always just put 1 letter if I want to make a group but I don't think many people would join because they wouldn't know what the group was about with only 1 letter for the description. I bet there is something else I can start that isn't even a part of RO sort of like a crochet blog only people can join sort of like forums. I'll figure something out. I'll let you know when I do.

Yes Ash is pretty photogenic, Its suprising because he is a fast little guy but he does sit still at times. I thought it would be cool if I were able to train Ash to periscope, flop, roll, sit still for a few seconds, yawn, ect. It would be cool because I would be able to get some really great photos of him. I saw some videos of trained bunnies its pretty cool.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I created a crochet group here it is: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/groups/crocheting!/ I know that there is a problem where you can only put one letter for the description but I made a group anyway with the letter C for the description.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

The group seems to be good I'll be putting a lot of patterns in it. I have a folder in bookmarks where I bookmark all the good crochet patterns I find. I'll probably put links to them in the group.

On another note. Ash is now constantly binkying when I let him out he really seems to enjoy it. I should get a video he is constantly binkying, I'd be bound to catch a binky. I think I'll log off soon and try to get a video I'm sure I'll catch one. He binkys like 15 times haha, he is such a spunky little boy.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I'm in the process of crocheting a huge crochet robot! He will hopefully be done in a few days. I can post pictures of the parts I have done now if you all want to see.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Today I took Ash out under a trampoline we have outside. I put him in a pen under it because it was sunny and under the trampoline was shady. Anyway, Ash did a TON of binkies!  he seemed to be pretty happy out there. Its a shame I didn't get pics. Maybe I'll take him out tomorrow and take some pictures. I'll also try to get a video of some binkies. He binkied back and forth and back and forth, it was so cute!

We also went on a hike today. It was a place we had hiked to before. We like it because there is a stream there and its nice to just sit by the stream and listen to it and relax. There are lots of pine trees there and flowering trees. Its so pretty. I could stay there all day. We also found a cool rock that has marks of shells embedded in it. I'll post a picture soon.


----------



## Azerane

That's so cute that he did so many binkies when you let him outside! You must take pictures! I've been trying to get some video of Bandit's binkies, but it's so tricky.

Also, sounds like a great place to hike to, that rock with the shells sounds amazing, back from when the place was a sea bed basically. Very cool.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Azerane said:


> That's so cute that he did so many binkies when you let him outside! You must take pictures! I've been trying to get some video of Bandit's binkies, but it's so tricky.
> 
> Also, sounds like a great place to hike to, that rock with the shells sounds amazing, back from when the place was a sea bed basically. Very cool.



I'll definitely take pictures! But I don't think I'll get any binkies on pictures. He binkies way to fast! But I'll hopefully catch one on video. And yes, its definitely tricky to get binkies on video, I have been trying for a while but haven't been able to. But since he'll be in a pen maybe it will be easier to catch a binky since he has less space to run.

Yes it is a nice place to hike. We like to hike and bike. I suppose its pretty good for us to be active. I love biking, and some time I'd like to try mountain biking. And yes, that's what we thought that there was probably an ocean here once. It is pretty cool! And we have so many dried clay rocks that have shell imprints in them, we could probably give one to everyone we know. It is cool.


----------



## PaGal

I love being in the woods. I spent a lot of time there playing when I was growing up, I was a tomboy. I still love walking in the woods, it's so peaceful and relaxing.

I used to live in Pa. There was a very large park where we lived. They had trails through the woods and I would take my kids there at least once a week and we would walk. The kids liked it the best when we would get into the creek there that ran along next to the walking trail and we would walk but in the creek water.

I have relatives in WVa but haven't seen them since I was about 12.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

PaGal said:


> I love being in the woods. I spent a lot of time there playing when I was growing up, I was a tomboy. I still love walking in the woods, it's so peaceful and relaxing.
> 
> I used to live in Pa. There was a very large park where we lived. They had trails through the woods and I would take my kids there at least once a week and we would walk. The kids liked it the best when we would get into the creek there that ran along next to the walking trail and we would walk but in the creek water.
> 
> I have relatives in WVa but haven't seen them since I was about 12.



Yes, the woods are so relaxing I love just walking in them its so nice, And its so peaceful too. There is just something about the woods thats so cool and peaceful. I love them. And its always nice to see and hear the wildlife.

Haha, that sounds fun walking in the creek beside the trail. When we were little we used to do that too! 

I don't have any relatives that live in WV. They are all over the place, from California, to New Hampshire.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Sorry, I haven't updated lately. I've just been busy.

Anyway, here are the pictures.










It does look better in real life . Also I found a cool giant piece of bark. I'll take a picture of it soon too.

Ash is now starting to hop up on the couch. He doesn't do it often just for a little bit. He hops up on the couch and hops around than jumps down and gets back to sniffing everything and binkying and exploring. Once my dad was sitting on the couch and Ash jumped into his arms and started climbing around on top of him. My dad was eating an apple though so that's probably why he did it .


----------



## sweet_buns

Awe, i wish i could let my bunnies play outside, but im scared a snake will get into the pen and eat them... we have lots of snakes here. >.< Maybe I'll get a few harnesses and take them for walks around the yard instead. ^.^ Can't wait for more pics and binky videos!


----------



## Azerane

Those pictures are really cool, love seeing stuff like that


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

sweet_buns said:


> Awe, i wish i could let my bunnies play outside, but im scared a snake will get into the pen and eat them... we have lots of snakes here. >.< Maybe I'll get a few harnesses and take them for walks around the yard instead. ^.^ Can't wait for more pics and binky videos!



Yes, that might be a problem if they are in a pen. I haven't seen many snakes around here. I have seen a green garden snake here this spring though. But they aren't poisonous. Yes, probably if you got yours some harnesses they would be safer from snakes. I'll be taking some binky pictures and videos as soon as possible!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Azerane said:


> Those pictures are really cool, love seeing stuff like that



They are cool! I'm hoping to find some fossils some day. Maybe even some dinosaur fossils .


----------



## sweet_buns

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> They are cool! I'm hoping to find some fossils some day. Maybe even some dinosaur fossils .



Fossil hunting is so much fun. When we used to go to a place called Mount Tamborine in Queensland Australia when i was a kid, we used to look for fossils and found one! I don't remember what it was as i was really young but it was some kind of insect like thing. Spiral type of shape. Fun times!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Here is an amigurumi person I crocheted. I found a pattern for a human body and than I added the eyes, the hair, the mouth. No nose or ears yet though . Anyway here it is.












Sorry about it being turned sideways.

Also if anyone wants to check it out here is the link to the pattern: http://madcrochetlab.com/yarndango-project-25-basic-tiny-humanoid-form/ 

I'll post some pictures of Ash either today or tomorrow. But first I have to take them.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

sweet_buns said:


> Fossil hunting is so much fun. When we used to go to a place called Mount Tamborine in Queensland Australia when i was a kid, we used to look for fossils and found one! I don't remember what it was as i was really young but it was some kind of insect like thing. Spiral type of shape. Fun times!



Its definitely fun! That's cool that you found one as a kid. I would love to go to a place that has a lot of fossils, maybe there is a trail around here that has some fossils. There is a cool place in Virginia, its a park and if you dig you can find lots of rocks that are shaped like a cross. I haven't ever been there but I'd like to go someday, maybe if I'm ever in Virginia for any reason I'll stop off there.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I let Ash outside on the porch yesterday and he did a TON of binkies! I caught a video. Its cute, but he doesn't really binky. Maybe when it cools off later today I'll try to capture a binky on film. Anyway, here is the video. Enjoy! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLqeMgQBKe0

Oh and, sorry about it being shaky. I hate taking videos with this dang iphone.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Ah, he is just so gorgeous. I just love his two tone tail and feet and I love how he keeps coming back to you for a little pet and assurance.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Thanks Chris! yes that is cute that he keeps coming back to be petted and assured. But mostly he just runs around trying to chew on the porch.  Naughty bunny!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Today we went on a flower nature walk. It was pretty neat the guide pointed out all kinds of different flowers. And a lot of them were edible. There were some purple flowers that were edible and I tried one, it had a kind of burning taste. It made my throat burn slightly. Than there was a flower, that if you put in water and rubbed between your hands soap suds would appear. It was pretty fun. She also does bird call walks and lots of other nature walks. We'll probably go to those too.

It was also cool, the guide had a parked motor home. And she showed us the inside. It was pretty neat! I loved how she had everything normal houses have only compacted into a little space. There was a bathroom and a shower, and there was a kitchen and oven and refridgeorator. She had a closet and some beds and 2 flat TVs. I thought it was cool how she had everything she needed in a small space. She even had a cute little dog. It was neat. 

Its May now, which is exciting. Because we are going to start planting soon. I can't wait! I mostly can't wait to plan watermelons, we are supposed to plant those sometime around May 14th. 

Chris, remember I was going to crochet you your three bunnies? Well I ordered some crochet thread and I'll try to make your bunnies. They will be miniature versions of your bunnies. I found a really great tutorial on how to make fur and put it on your amigurumi. And it looks just like Bandy's fur, so it will look great. I'm also going to order some colored permanent markers so that I can make the marking on Houdini. It will be much eaiser than switching the yarn color constantly to make the spots and it will be more accurate. I'll start crocheting them when I get my crochet thread. And that should be sometime around May 10th. I hope it will be enough thread for your three. If not I'll order some more, its pretty cheap and I want some to make other projects out of it as well.

So anyway, it will be fun crocheting with some thread I haven't tryed it before so I can't wait to try. Besides, it will be fun making bunnies. Especially ones I know.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Alriiiight!!!!! I can't wait to see your crochet versions of Snowy, Houdini, and Bandy!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Thanks Katie! I'm pretty excited about making them too! I'm checking the tracking number for the crochet thread everyday, the USPS tracking number says that it will come on May 10th. And I'll probably be able to make them all on May 10th except we are going somewhere that day but I'll probably still have the time to make at least one or two, if I get lucky, maybe I'll even be able to make all three. Hopefully I will be able too. We'll see. And the crochet thread may even come sooner than May 10th. A lot of times the tracking number is off and the item comes quicker than the tracking number estimated. Hopefully that's the case.

Oh, and sorry for the late reply. Some milk got spilled on the computers keyboard so I have to use the computers on screen keyboard, it really sucks because it takes way too long to reply to people. Its really annoying! I don't know why I'm not using my laptop (duh!) oh well, whats done is done. I'll definitely use my laptop next time.


----------



## whitelop

That nature walk sounds really cool! I would love to go on one of those. 

Wow, you guys plant way later than we do. I guess its because you're higher up and the weather is different and you're in a different zone. haha. I always plant the third weekend of April, an oldtimer told me once that he plants the third weekend in April every year and every year he has tomatoes until October. haha. So we'll see I guess. Too bad its rained here more in the last 2 weeks than it did all winter long and everything is soaked and drowning and the earth can't hold anymore water! 
You'll have to let me know how you're trees are doing, because I love trees. I think they'll be really pretty next year when they bloom with their flowers and stuff, most fruit bearing trees always have really pretty blossoms. I know all mine do! 
To be honest, I don't know how you guys plant anything up there with all the rocky soil. My husbands family is from PA and they always say that the soil is super rocky and not great and my mom lived in Tenn and said the soil was SO rocky. So you're between them and I'm sure everything is really rocky up there too. 
Where in West Virginia are you? I'm like a little obsessed with coal mining and we stopped somewhere on the way to Pittsburgh, in this little coal mining town. I could see the office that was opened in like 1860 or something and there were big trucks taking the coal to wherever they take it. It was really cool, I just wish I could remember where it was. It was like 7 miles north of hwy 19. BUT there are so many hollers out there, it could have been anywhere or called anything! haha.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yes, we are pretty high in elevation. Its risky to plant before May 14th because of the frost. Wow you plant much earlier than us. I wish we could plant in the third week of April. Its actually kind of cold today and its raining. So much for dry weather. Yes, I'll let you know how the trees do. Some of our plum trees are all ready flowering its really pretty! They have a ton of white blossoms. Most of the other trees haven't bloomed yet. They are starting to grow leaves though. When the trees start blooming I'll take some pictures of them and post them. 

We do have rocky soil. It does get hard to plant trees sometimes. And I'm not sure how these trees will do so far, because we only planted them this year and we didn't have many trees last year. So hopefully they will survive or at least do fairly good. We planted some apple trees last year and they blossomed and they did grow little green apples, but I think some deer ate them or at least some kind of animal did. So this year we put a fence around one of the apple trees and we'll see how it does. Hopefully what ever is eating the apples wont be able to get at them now. We'll see when it starts to produce. 

We live in Pocahontas county, WV. I'm not sure if they ever coal mined here. But it is cool! That's cool that you saw the office that was open in the 1860's I would have loved to see that.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

I'm jealous! I totally want bunnies that look like my boys, and I can't wait to see the pics of Chris' boys!!

Your nature walk did sound really cool, glad you liked it! And I'm gunna try and sneak peak that video you posted of Ash


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Danielle, don't worry, I'll probably be making and selling crochet bunnies that look like the costumers bunnies soon. I'm really excited to make Chris's bunnies! Maybe I'll do a side by side picture of the real bunnies next to their crochet selves.

The nature walk was fun. We ended up staying there longer than everyone else. I hope they do another soon. I hope you like the Ash video, I'll try to catch a binky video soon!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I'm pretty excited about making Chris's bunnies! I think it will be funnest to make Bandy. I think he will be the most realistic looking one because of all the details he has, I'm going to have to make him furry looking and give him the black and brown lines around his eyes. So yeah I'm pretty sure he will look the most realistic. I think Houdini will be the second most realistic because he has markings that will make you be able to tell that its him. And Snowy will probably be the least realistic because he's pure white, still I'm hoping he will look pretty much like Snowy. I'm really excited to make them especially because I've never worked with crochet thread before and I can't wait to see the results. It could turn out to be a big mess....still I don't think so. We'll see though! Hopefully I'll get all three done in one day its possible. 

I didn't do much today, its been rainy the last two days. So there wasn't much to do. I was going to take Ash out on the porch yesterday but it started raining. Well actually before it started raining, I let Ash out but he started acting all weird. He was constantly just freezing for a few seconds and then when I started petting him he ran away and then froze again. And than when I started petting him he did the same thing. He seemed kind of scared out on the porch when normally he isn't. I'm thinking maybe he sort of new that bad weather was coming. After all there are a lot of stories of animals that started acting weird when bad weather was about to come.

So I didn't have much to update. But at least it was an update. Hopefully I'll be able to update something better in the next couple of days.

Happy Tuesday! (Even though its almost over )


----------



## whitelop

Horses get weird when the weather changes to bad, I think it has to do with the barometric pressure changing. 

I can't wait to see the bunnies after you make them! I bet they'll be great! 
I saw a pattern on pinterest for a crochet giraffe today and thought of you. I forgot to repin it so I could find it again, but I'll see if I can find it and give you the link for it. It was pretty dang cute! haha.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

whitelop said:


> Horses get weird when the weather changes to bad, I think it has to do with the barometric pressure changing.
> 
> I can't wait to see the bunnies after you make them! I bet they'll be great!
> I saw a pattern on pinterest for a crochet giraffe today and thought of you. I forgot to repin it so I could find it again, but I'll see if I can find it and give you the link for it. It was pretty dang cute! haha.



Yeah, that's probably what it is. I think anilmals can detect it. Once I was watching a video of a volcano erupting. It wasn't a video of the real thing erupting but it was a video of what happened a long time ago when a huge volcano erupted. It was a true story. Anyway, in the video there were animals that were running away. They could tell that the volcano was going to erupt.

Thanks, I hope they do look good. We'll see. I can't wait to try crocheting them. Its going to be a fun project. If you find the giraffe pattern again definitely post the link.


----------



## whitelop

The one I originally found, didn't have a pattern for it, it was just cute. 
BUT I found a few different giraffes! I think they're all really cute! 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/geoffrey-the-giraffe

This one is my favorite! 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gigi-giraf

This guy is pretty cute too. 
http://ilovebuttonsbyemma.blogspot.com.au/2013/01/crochet-giraffe-pattern.html


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Thanks for the link Morgan! Maybe I'll make some of them. Oh and I found a really cute crochet giraffe. Here it is: http://pinterest.com/pin/23995810485458750/ I love how realistic this one is. Maybe I'll try to design a giraffe that looks like this one.


----------



## PaGal

It is cool that you crochet. I always wanted to try learning something like that but just haven't found the time. I don't like a lot of the knitted or crocheted clothing I've seen but making animals or something similar would be fun especially if it did not take too long. I am a more active type of person so do not like sitting down for too long.

We have a beach not too far from us. It's not the ocean but is connected to the ocean and the water is brackish. If you swim in it and then lick your lips you can taste the salt. People have found prehistoric shark teeth there. Once we heard about shark teeth the girls and I were dying to find one. I finally found one last year although it's not prehistoric. I also found a skull. It's in good shape but had been there a while because it has some small barnacles growing on it. I'd like to find out some day what it was.

I would love the nature walk. Have you tried honeysuckle? It's a flower. My hubby knew about them and we had some growing wild at the other house. You can drink juice out of it which is sweet tasting.


----------



## whitelop

On like every fence we have, we have honeysuckle growing. I always eat it in the summer time, it reminds me of childhood! haha.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

PaGal said:


> It is cool that you crochet. I always wanted to try learning something like that but just haven't found the time. I don't like a lot of the knitted or crocheted clothing I've seen but making animals or something similar would be fun especially if it did not take too long. I am a more active type of person so do not like sitting down for too long.
> 
> We have a beach not too far from us. It's not the ocean but is connected to the ocean and the water is brackish. If you swim in it and then lick your lips you can taste the salt. People have found prehistoric shark teeth there. Once we heard about shark teeth the girls and I were dying to find one. I finally found one last year although it's not prehistoric. I also found a skull. It's in good shape but had been there a while because it has some small barnacles growing on it. I'd like to find out some day what it was.
> 
> I would love the nature walk. Have you tried honeysuckle? It's a flower. My hubby knew about them and we had some growing wild at the other house. You can drink juice out of it which is sweet tasting.



I agree with you, there are not many good looking crochet clothes. Now and then I see some pretty crochet clothes, but most of the time there aren't any nice crochet clothes. But yes, crochet animals are definitely fun to make, and a lot of them don't take too long to make. You can find a small project that might take maybe 15-30 minutes to make depending on how fast you can crochet. The crochet bunny I created took a couple hours for me to make though. But you could spend maybe 15-30 on your project per day and then get it done in a couple of days. 

Wow, I wish there was something like that near us. I would love to find prehistoric shark teeth. Even though you found a shark tooth that wasn't prehistoric I still think its cool. Its cool to find any kind of fossil. And that's cool that you found a skull. Do you have a picture of it? I'd love to see it.

No I haven't ever tried honeysuckle. But I'd love to! I'm not sure what it looks like so I won't be able to know what it is if I see one. I looked it up online but I saw a bunch of different colored flowers so I'm not sure what to look for. Is this what it looks like?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

whitelop said:


> On like every fence we have, we have honeysuckle growing. I always eat it in the summer time, it reminds me of childhood! haha.



Morgan, I wish we had honeysuckle growing on every fence. I'd love to try eating them. I hope they grow here.


----------



## whitelop

Yeah thats honeysuckle, but the golden ones are sweeter. Hahha. What you do is, you pull the flower off the branch, then pinch the green end off the bottom but not too hard because you don't want to cut through it with your nails, so you gently pinch it and pull the middle thing through the bottom of the flower and lick the thing you pull out and suck on the bottom of the flower to get all the nectar out. 
Sometimes they don't have much in them, but sometimes they're full because the bees haven't gotten to them yet. 
And there you go, honeysuckle lesson of the day! I'm sure the whole flower is edible, but flowers normally don't taste very good to eat, haha. 
I love honeysuckle. I just found a new bush today actually. haha


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Thanks for telling me how to eat them Morgan. I'll definitely taste some if I find a bush. I've been reading online and people say that they taste pretty good, and some people say they even taste like candy. Now I want to try them pretty bad. Haha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Elise, I will be so excited when you make my three boys, your crocheted animals are just so lovely...the giraffe patterns are so cute, I so admire people who are gifted at these things. I´m useless and I did knit but always kept dropping stitches and so used to have to get my mom to put it right for me. She was a great knitter in her time and we always had home knitted jumpers and waistcoats. 

I must look for honeysuckle over here and taste it now.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Guys, wish me luck. tomorrow I have a dentist appointment. Its nothing big, just I'm having a few teeth pulled. I'm having three baby teeth pulled. Yes, I have three baby teeth pulled. The reason why I still have those baby teeth is there are no adult teeth behind them, its a fairly common problem. My brother has it too.

Anyway, I'm kind of nervous but I know its nothing big. That is comforting.

And on May 10th I'll start crocheting Chris's bunnies. I can't wait for that. It will be fun.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chrisdoc said:


> Elise, I will be so excited when you make my three boys, your crocheted animals are just so lovely...the giraffe patterns are so cute, I so admire people who are gifted at these things. I´m useless and I did knit but always kept dropping stitches and so used to have to get my mom to put it right for me. She was a great knitter in her time and we always had home knitted jumpers and waistcoats.
> 
> I must look for honeysuckle over here and taste it now.



Chris, I'm excited to make them too because I've never crocheted with thread before and I can't wait to see how it turns out. Hopefully they will look like your boys. And thanks for the crochet compliment.  That's cool that your mom used to knit, I can sort of knit, I've knitted a hat but I'm still a beginner knitter. Hopefully I'll get better.

Hopefully you have honrysuckle growing over there. I want to taste it pretty badly, lol .


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I leave at 1 pm today. I'm pretty nervous even though its nothing huge. Wish me luck!


----------



## whitelop

Good luck today at the dentist! I hate teeth, they're pretty gross! haha. I think having braces for 2 years ruined me on dentists and orthodontists for my whole life. I had my wisdom teeth taken out when I was 20 and I swear, thats the fastest way to turn me into a big ole baby! haha. 
Since they're baby teeth, they should be okay though! I just have a low tolerance for mouth pain and stuff, ugh. 

Can I ask though, since there are no adult teeth behind them; what are you going to do? Are you going to get implants? 
It will go fine today! You'll be a-okay! Just get some pudding to eat, in case you're in pain and can't eat well. I always like pudding after mouth stuff.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

whitelop said:


> Good luck today at the dentist! I hate teeth, they're pretty gross! haha. I think having braces for 2 years ruined me on dentists and orthodontists for my whole life. I had my wisdom teeth taken out when I was 20 and I swear, thats the fastest way to turn me into a big ole baby! haha.
> Since they're baby teeth, they should be okay though! I just have a low tolerance for mouth pain and stuff, ugh.
> 
> Can I ask though, since there are no adult teeth behind them; what are you going to do? Are you going to get implants?
> It will go fine today! You'll be a-okay! Just get some pudding to eat, in case you're in pain and can't eat well. I always like pudding after mouth stuff.



I agree with you, teeth are gross! Haha. Yeah, my uncle had his wisdom teeth removed too and he said it wasn't fun. Yeah, I'm hoping it won't be that bad removing the baby teeth.

Well, the dentist says that if I wear braces I can straighten out the gaps. The braces will force the teeth to spread out more and the gaps will be gone. Yes, I'll want to eat something like pudding. Actually we have an ice cream maker so I'll make myself some ice cream today. I'm sure it will be nice to have something soft afterwards.

Thanks for the support. It helps.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I checked the mail and the crochet thread is here. I'll log off and start Chris's bunnies right now!


----------



## PaGal

Good luck at the dentist! I recommend eating mashed potatoes. They are filling and there are so many different ways they could be flavored or different gravies. 

I don't have a pic of the skull but I will try and remember to take one. My camera is out on the kitten cage because I was taking some pics yesterday.

There are so many things I want to plant here; roses, black berries, grapes- I love seeing a grape arbor in yards. Trees, bushes, flowers, plants. 

I won't plant our garden until the end of this month. In our experience until the end of this month we often get cooler weather and a lot of rain that tends to make our plants struggle if not die. One tip I have to keep deer and such away is to use irish spring soap. The scent is supposed to keep them away. You can drill a hole through the bar of soap and put string through it and hang it or you could cut the leg off of panty hose place it in there and hang that. You can hang it from a trees as well such as apple trees to protect them from the deer eating the apples.


----------



## whitelop

Denise I love grape arbors too! I would love a grape vine! I've seen them at TSC recently, maybe next time I go in there I'll get one and then build a small arbor! 
I grow my blueberries and raspberries on my fence, it makes it easier than trying to build or buy yet another trellis. haha. 

The rain has darn near drowned everything I've put in the ground this spring. haha. Thankfully the sun is out today!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

PaGal said:


> Good luck at the dentist! I recommend eating mashed potatoes. They are filling and there are so many different ways they could be flavored or different gravies.
> 
> I don't have a pic of the skull but I will try and remember to take one. My camera is out on the kitten cage because I was taking some pics yesterday.
> 
> There are so many things I want to plant here; roses, black berries, grapes- I love seeing a grape arbor in yards. Trees, bushes, flowers, plants.
> 
> I won't plant our garden until the end of this month. In our experience until the end of this month we often get cooler weather and a lot of rain that tends to make our plants struggle if not die. One tip I have to keep deer and such away is to use irish spring soap. The scent is supposed to keep them away. You can drill a hole through the bar of soap and put string through it and hang it or you could cut the leg off of panty hose place it in there and hang that. You can hang it from a trees as well such as apple trees to protect them from the deer eating the apples.



Thanks for the tip Denise! I'll definitely eat mashed potatoes. I think I'll go make some soon.

Yeah, I'd like to see pictures of the skull. Maybe I'll be able to tell what it is.

Yeah, we want to grow roses for some bees and just because they are pretty. Yes, I'd love to grow a grape vine! They do look really pretty on arbors and I'd love to grow them just for the grapes.

Thanks for the tip about keeping deer away from trees. I think I'll try that.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

whitelop said:


> Denise I love grape arbors too! I would love a grape vine! I've seen them at TSC recently, maybe next time I go in there I'll get one and then build a small arbor!
> I grow my blueberries and raspberries on my fence, it makes it easier than trying to build or buy yet another trellis. haha.
> 
> The rain has darn near drowned everything I've put in the ground this spring. haha. Thankfully the sun is out today!



Morgan, I've seen them for sale here too. Maybe I'll buy one too. We have lots of wild blackberries and raspberries growing here the berries actually taste pretty good.

I'm glad it stopped raining there. Its been raining here for the last 2 days but now finally it stopped.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Ok guys, I just got back from the dentist. It was a pain in the butt being there . And it took an awfully long time for them to pull my teeth. Now I'm typing this with two pieces of wet gauze stuck were my two teeth were. My gums feel a bit sore, but nothing too bad. I'm to tired to type much else, I just thought I'd give a quick update. I think I'll stay on a little longer than log off, I need to eat something and get some rest. The dentist says that I shouldn't be too active for the next couple days, so I'll probably spend a lot of time on RO the next couple of days.


----------



## whitelop

Thats good that its not that painful! Its always difficult to have mouth stuff done. 
Eat some mashed potatoes or something soft and yummy and you'll feel better! Or maybe some chicken noodle soup, that always make everyone feel better! 

My wild blackberries are not very good, haha. They're pretty tart. Or maybe I didn't let them ripen enough on the vine. Maybe this year they'll be better. I see the white flowers out there blooming now, for the bushes.


----------



## PaGal

I posted some pictures of the skull on my blog. It could be a bird skull, maybe. There are plenty of cranes and such there. Bald eagles as well. You can see giant nests built out on large poles sticking up out of the water. I guess maybe they used to be part of a pier. I always want to go down after a bad storm to see what can be found but haven't made it yet.

My hubby built me a trellis for wisteria at the other house. I always laugh at the memory, he was out there after it was built and was using a rubber mallet to drive the legs into the ground but he kept stopping to check that it was level...with a level. I swear he is the only person that wouldn't just eyeball it to make sure it was even. It's just so who he is! I love him for it but he is a unique individual. 

I hope you feel better tomorrow. Keep in mind the mouth is the quickest healing parts of the body. Applesauce would be good if you like it. We like ours with a little cinnamon. Mac-n-Cheese usually the noodles are small enough and slippery enough you could swallow it without chewing just be careful and don't choke.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

whitelop said:


> Thats good that its not that painful! Its always difficult to have mouth stuff done.
> Eat some mashed potatoes or something soft and yummy and you'll feel better! Or maybe some chicken noodle soup, that always make everyone feel better!
> 
> My wild blackberries are not very good, haha. They're pretty tart. Or maybe I didn't let them ripen enough on the vine. Maybe this year they'll be better. I see the white flowers out there blooming now, for the bushes.



Yes, having mouth work done isn't fun. I ate some mashed potatoes and it is easy to eat them. Chicken noodle soup is good maybe I'll eat some. It'll probably help.

Our wild blackberries taste pretty good. Maybe yours aren't ripe. Or maybe they are a different kind of plant.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

PaGal said:


> I posted some pictures of the skull on my blog. It could be a bird skull, maybe. There are plenty of cranes and such there. Bald eagles as well. You can see giant nests built out on large poles sticking up out of the water. I guess maybe they used to be part of a pier. I always want to go down after a bad storm to see what can be found but haven't made it yet.
> 
> My hubby built me a trellis for wisteria at the other house. I always laugh at the memory, he was out there after it was built and was using a rubber mallet to drive the legs into the ground but he kept stopping to check that it was level...with a level. I swear he is the only person that wouldn't just eyeball it to make sure it was even. It's just so who he is! I love him for it but he is a unique individual.
> 
> I hope you feel better tomorrow. Keep in mind the mouth is the quickest healing parts of the body. Applesauce would be good if you like it. We like ours with a little cinnamon. Mac-n-Cheese usually the noodles are small enough and slippery enough you could swallow it without chewing just be careful and don't choke.



I looked at the pictures. It kind of looks like it could be a bird, or maybe a deer I'm not sure.

Yeah, when me and my dad were assembling a trampoline. He kept making sure it was level too.

I do feel better today. Less sore feeling. Yes, I'm glad that the mouth is the quickest healing part of the body. Yes, applesauce sounds good it'll be easy on the mouth. Noodles sound good too. If I do decide to eat them I'll be careful.


----------



## Chrisdoc

My friend has a grape vine over the terrace of her house but we could never eat the grapes, they were really sour but it looked really nice when you could see the bunches of grapes hanging down. 

I hate having anything done on my mouth but it does heal quickly just a bit of a pain trying to eat anything. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chrisdoc said:


> My friend has a grape vine over the terrace of her house but we could never eat the grapes, they were really sour but it looked really nice when you could see the bunches of grapes hanging down.
> 
> I hate having anything done on my mouth but it does heal quickly just a bit of a pain trying to eat anything. Hope you feel better soon.



Yes, grape vines do look really nice. Especially with all the grapes hanging down. I'd like to get a kind of grapes that are sweet. I'd like to make raisins out of them and maybe some wine. I'd like to grow them just for eating too.

Yeah, its not fun having mouth work done. I'm glad it heals quickly. Yes, it does get hard to chew things, so I try to eat soft foods. Thanks, I feel a lot better now. Hopefully I'll be able to chew on harder foods soon.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

This morning, I woke up and walked out into the kitchen and Ash as usual hopped up onto his box to greet me and I started petting him and he jumped off his box and jumped back on and head flicked. Than he jumped off his box and jumped back up and head flicked again. And than I stepped into his pen and he started grooming me and than raced into his box and raced out. He does it every morning, I should get a video of it. He is such a sweetheart. And he looooves attention. 

Anyway, I'll get a video of him doing it tomorrow morning. Its really cute! 

Oh and, I just thought I'd let you all know, Ash has finally chewed his house to death and when he hops on it it starts to get scrunched so it was only a matter of time before the whole box scrunched completely under his weight. Luckily one of our orders came today and it came in a pretty big box so we stripped off all the tape and made him a new cardboard house.

And Chris, I got the crochet thread and I've started one of your boys, I'm not sure which one it should be yet. When its finished I'll decide.


----------



## whitelop

Ellie LOVES cardboard too! 
Its so nice that Ash is so friendly like that. I bet its adorable to watch! Yes, try to get a video of him being a sweetie!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I need to look for more cardboard for mine to enjoy...I´m now running out so I like to look for the corrugated stuff which they like better.

He sounds so adorable, you must get a video of his good morning to you. 

Yayyy, starting on my boys...I am sooooo excited. :happyrabbit:


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Hey Elise! I finally stopped by to read through Ash's thread. It's funny that you posted the link to those three baby crochet bunnies, because when I was searching online for a crochet bunny pattern I found the pic from that site, but someone hadn't pinned it properly on Pinterest so the source was just a google image search. I hate it when they do that! I finally found it after an hour or so, only to find out it cost money. Those are cute little bunnies though.
Oh, and I joined the crochet RO group too


----------



## whitelop

I hate when Pins don't lead the real links! AHHH! It makes me so angry, because sometimes I want to do something and then it goes to nothing! 

Elise, how are the bunnies coming?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

whitelop said:


> Ellie LOVES cardboard too!
> Its so nice that Ash is so friendly like that. I bet its adorable to watch! Yes, try to get a video of him being a sweetie!



Haha, most bunnies love cardboard! Ash loves shredding it, he doesn't like any other toys I've given him. I guess he's just a cardboard guy, lol. 

I'll try to get a video of him being a cutie, its pretty cute to watch!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chrisdoc said:


> I need to look for more cardboard for mine to enjoy...I´m now running out so I like to look for the corrugated stuff which they like better.
> 
> He sounds so adorable, you must get a video of his good morning to you.
> 
> Yayyy, starting on my boys...I am sooooo excited. :happyrabbit:


Ash loves cardboard, we have a dump here where people dump their garbage and there is a container where people throw cardboard boxes that they don't want. Anyone can take cardboard boxes from there. I think next time we go to dump some garbage I'll get some boxes, I'd like to make him a cardboard castle sometime. Something with a lot of tunnels. Or maybe I'll make it be like a maze and he'll have to find his way out. I'm sure he'd like that.

Yes, I'll try to get a video of his good moring to me, its so adorable. I think you all will find it cute. 

Yup, I'm starting on your boys. I can't wait to finish them! Especially Bandy.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

HolyHandGrenade said:


> Hey Elise! I finally stopped by to read through Ash's thread. It's funny that you posted the link to those three baby crochet bunnies, because when I was searching online for a crochet bunny pattern I found the pic from that site, but someone hadn't pinned it properly on Pinterest so the source was just a google image search. I hate it when they do that! I finally found it after an hour or so, only to find out it cost money. Those are cute little bunnies though.
> Oh, and I joined the crochet RO group too



Thanks for stopping by Missy, and wow, I can't believe you read through the whole thing. Its pretty long! That is funny that I posted that. Yes that is annoying when people do that. Here's a tip if you ever find a picture without a link on pinterest, keep the page with the picture up and open a new tab, than type in google.com and when the google page comes up go back to the tab with the picture on it and grab the picture with your mouse and drag it over on top of the google tab and than it should switch to the google tab, than still holding the picture with your mouse, drag it to where you search right under the big letters that say google and a thing should pop up saying drop image here. So you drop the image where it says to and it shows you all the search results with that image in them. You might have already known it, but I just thought I'd share. Those baby bunnies are cute bunnies, I may by the pattern someday. Thanks for joining the crochet group.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

whitelop said:


> I hate when Pins don't lead the real links! AHHH! It makes me so angry, because sometimes I want to do something and then it goes to nothing!
> 
> Elise, how are the bunnies coming?



I know, it really makes my mad too when that happens. Usually I just re-search for the photo when that happens. I explain how I did it in my above post.

The crochet bunnies are coming along pretty well. Oh and I just wanted to let everyone know, that I'm not making Chris's bunnies out of crochet thread. Because I just finished my new design its a mini crochet bunny pattern. I'll get the pictures resized and show you all what it looks like.

So I'll make them out of my new pattern.


----------



## PaGal

Aaww Ash sounds so sweet! Too bad you didn't live near by I have an over abundance of boxes and card board right now.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

PaGal said:


> Aaww Ash sounds so sweet! Too bad you didn't live near by I have an over abundance of boxes and card board right now.



Thank Denise! Yes, that would be great if we lived close to each other. We could share cardboard.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

ARGH!!! I had this huge post all typed out but I accidentally hit the backspace button and everything just disappeared. And it happened TWO times!!! ARGH!!! It better not happen again. :X

Ugh, Ash destroyed his new cardboard house. And I gave it to him only a few days ago. For some reason the whole thing just fell apart. So I took his old house and I turned it to a different side and than I gave it back to Ash and it supports him again.

Ash is so smart! When he had his newest cardboard house before it fell apart he decided it need a little renovating so he added another doorway. It was a perfect arch and it fitted him perfectly. He is such a smart little (or should I say big?) guy.

Its so hot here today, its 80 degrees out, at least it was earlier in the day. Its still pretty hot now, even inside the house! So I gave Ash a frozen water bottle. He doesn't seem to know what to do with it yet so I just sat it right next to his body. I'm going to get him a fan, I read somewhere that you can take a towel and wet it with cold water and drape it over the side of a pen and turn on the fan so that it blows at the towel and the wind that blows at the bunny is pretty cold and it helps your bunny when its hot. I just thought I share that tip and I think I read it somewhere one binky bunny.

I'm so excited! Because I'm going to plant watermelons tomorrow. Woo hoo! It may be childish to get so excited about it, but what can I say? I can't help it. I LOVE growing gardens.

Chris I'm not going to make your bunnies out of crochet thread, but that doesn't mean I wont make them at all. I came up with a new crochet bunny design its small and I tried to make it look as realistic as possible. I'm going to make your three bunnies with this pattern. I can't wait! 

Here it is





^ Before I put the eyes on.





















These last to pictures aren't very clear.









So what do you all think? Should I change anything? I thought that maybe I should make the back feet a little bit longer. What do you all think? Should I change anything?


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Yeah, the back feet would look good a little longer. I like the front legs a lot better than the original bunny pattern  It looks like you're crocheting a little tighter too, looks really uniform


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

HolyHandGrenade said:


> Yeah, the back feet would look good a little longer. I like the front legs a lot better than the original bunny pattern  It looks like you're crocheting a little tighter too, looks really uniform



Yeah, I think I'll make them longer. They look a little too short. The front legs do look better. I like how they turned out. I was trying to crochet tightly, I was also using a pretty small hook. But I liked the way it turned out. I'll change the foot pattern around a bit and make them a bit longer.


----------



## whitelop

That looks good! It does look a little tighter and it looks great! I think with the changes you're talking about making, they will all look GREAT! 

Ellie LOVES cardboard. She chews it all the time and loves it. haha. I just gave her some newspaper yesterday and oh boy, she's SO happy with it!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

whitelop said:


> That looks good! It does look a little tighter and it looks great! I think with the changes you're talking about making, they will all look GREAT!
> 
> Ellie LOVES cardboard. She chews it all the time and loves it. haha. I just gave her some newspaper yesterday and oh boy, she's SO happy with it!



Thanks Morgan, I'm hoping that they will look pretty realistic, I think Bandy will look pretty good cos he's furry and I think Houdini will look good because of his markings. I'm hoping Snowy will look pretty realistic too.

Cardboard is Ash's favorite 'toy' he doesn't like any other toys that I know of. But he LOVES chewing things. I think I have some extra newspaper sheets I'll go and give them to him right now. He loves ripping paper apart.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Today its not as hot which is good because it was a little too hot yesterday. I'm dreading the time when summer comes, because it really gets hot here. I remember last summer it was getting up to the 90's and we were sweating pretty bad. I'm going to start preparing things for Ash like frozen water bottles and all that jazz. 

So today is the big watermelon planting day, I'm so excited! I'm going to go help prepare the garden bed and plant later on today. I'm hoping for a pretty big crop but we'll see what happens. I'll post a picture of one of the watermelon plants every week so you all can see the progress.

I took Ash out on the porch yesterday, but I had to wait until it was like 6 pm because it wasn't until then that it was nice and cool out. Its hot today but definitely not as hot as yesterday. 

I wanted to tell you guys that I want to learn how to needle felt. I've been researching about it today its a pretty cool craft. You buy some wool and you buy this pointy needle and you roll the wool up into the shape you want to make and than you start poking it with your needle and slowly it turns into felt. And it stays in the shape you want it to be in. Here are some examples of needle felted animals.





^A felted bunny!




^ An amazing needle felted cat. The person who made this cat rooted fur into it. I thought that if I could get this good at felting animals I could try to make a really realistic bunny. I was also thinking that if I got this good I could make bunnies for people that look like their bunnies and sell them. Kind of like what I'm going to do with crochet bunnies.

The person who made the cat and many other amazing things has only been felting for six years! And I think that she was already felting really cool things before she reached six years. So hopefully I'll be able to make something pretty cool after some time. 

So anyway, I've got a lot ahead of me today, planting watermelons, cleaning the house, watching Ash run around and make sure he doesn't get into trouble, and researching some more about needle felted animals. Next time I go to the store I'll look for the supplies I need and try to make a needle felted bunny that looks like Ash.

Happy Thursday!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Elise, I just love your bunnies....yes, the back legs a bit longer but apart from that, they are so good. You are just so talented. The felted cat is lovely, it would be so good to be able to make something like that and that felted bunny is so lovely, I just love it. 

I think it´s really exciting that you're planting watermelons, I remember it was so good planting and then waiting for the stuff to grow. I love watermelon, it´s coming into season here for the summer and I could eat loads of it and the great thing is, it´s so good for you. I so wish you luck, you must post of pic of your first one.

All of mine adore cardboard. I have it hanging from the bars on their enclosure and strips of it over the top of the cages and they spend ages pulling it and eating it and just enjoying themselves. They also have a little cardboard house in the living room and sometimes they go inside and eat it. They also like the newspapers, Houdini loves pulling it to bits and chewing what he tears off.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chrisdoc said:


> Elise, I just love your bunnies....yes, the back legs a bit longer but apart from that, they are so good. You are just so talented. The felted cat is lovely, it would be so good to be able to make something like that and that felted bunny is so lovely, I just love it.
> 
> I think it´s really exciting that you're planting watermelons, I remember it was so good planting and then waiting for the stuff to grow. I love watermelon, it´s coming into season here for the summer and I could eat loads of it and the great thing is, it´s so good for you. I so wish you luck, you must post of pic of your first one.
> 
> All of mine adore cardboard. I have it hanging from the bars on their enclosure and strips of it over the top of the cages and they spend ages pulling it and eating it and just enjoying themselves. They also have a little cardboard house in the living room and sometimes they go inside and eat it. They also like the newspapers, Houdini loves pulling it to bits and chewing what he tears off.



Yes, back feet need to be a bit longer, but other than that I agree, I don't think it needs anything else. The felted animals are pretty cool! I hope I'll be able to make them soon.

Growing watermelons is really fun! I've never grown the giant kind before so I'm very excited. I'll definitely post pictures of the watermelons. I'll post pictures of the plant once a week so that everyone can see the plants growth it will be fun for me to see too.

Ash isn't a bunny for toys. He just likes shredding things and destroying things. When I let him out I have to follow him around because he tries to chew on the house. Its the same thing when I let him out on the porch, he tries to chew on it too. And its treated wood so every time he starts trying to chew on it I have to pull him away.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I think I'm catching a cold because my ears are starting to get plugged up and that always happens when I get sick so I hope its not going to be anything big. I hate colds and getting sick. The annoying thing about it is that when my ears get plugged up they usually stay plugged for like 20-30 days. My uncle had an ear problem when he was in his teens too. My mom said he was constantly getting ear infections. But he grew out of them in his 20's so hopefully I'll grow out of my ear problems too.

Today its nice and warm, not to hot not too cold. Its perfect temperature. We just got another big bunch of trees delivered here. We got most of the first batch planted and now we have a new batch of trees to plant. Most of the trees we just had delivered were cherries. We also had a kind of kiwi called hardy kiwi its a kind of kiwi that is grow able in this zone.

I'd like to grow some bamboos. I'm thinking of getting a really fast growing kind and I'll grow it in a pot in our house. We are growing a bamboo right now its going to get 6-12 feet tall and it will spread out like a big umbrella. We are thinking of putting a bench or some chairs under it when its full grown. Right now its about 2 feet tall. And by the end of this summer it should be full grown.

Its annoying because now that its getting hotter the bugs are starting to come out. I was outside yesterday helping plant trees and I was really getting bitten! The mosquitoes are starting to come out and I was bitten like crazy last night. There is a kind of bug called a cicada and there are lots of different kinds of them. Anyway, the females lay eggs and 17 years later they hatch. This year is one of the 17th years so they are going to hatch. And they make really LOUD noises. I was reading that there are going to be billions of them. More cicadas than humans. I was reading that they hatch when the ground is 70 degrees for a few days. They crawl out of the ground and climb out of a shell that they are in. Lots of people just find the shells laying around on trees. I remember in 2009 I saw a bunch of the shells. Anyway, they crawl out of their shells and climb up trees and suck sap from them. The males make a lot of noise to attract the females that's why they are so annoying because they make so much noise. I was watching a video and there was a guy who said that the females flap their wings together and it sounds like a person snapping their fingers. And when the males here that noise they come to where they heard it. So the guy snapped his fingers near a cicada and it started crawling toward him. So prepare yourself for a noisy summer!

Its nice and shady outside so I'll probably take Ash out in the porch today. I'll take some pictures. And I'll try to get a video of him binking, he always binkies when he's on the porch. He must really like being on it.

I remember a while back I posted about a crochet robot I was going to make. Anyway its almost finished. I've got most of it done. To make it I have to crochet 239 gray squares and 3 green squares. It doesn't take long to make each square, maybe 2-4 minutes depending on how fast I crochet. But the thing that take so long is I have to sew them all together. So far I have made 171 squares. And I've sewn most of them together. Its going to be huge and I think its going to look super cool when its finished.

I'm going to design another crochet bunny pattern. This time I'm going to try to make it really tiny and fit all the little details I can. I'll try to make it look as realistic as possible. I'm going to try to make it around 2-3 inches long. Its going to be one tiny bunny. I like designing small things, besides it will be really quick to make. I hope I have nimble enough fingers to make something that small. Oh well, we'll see. I can't wait to start it, I'll probably start sometime later this day. 

The trees are starting to flower and grow green leaves. Its really pretty. All the trees on the mountains are starting to get leaves. It looks a lot better than when they looked all bare like a 'skeleton' that's what my brothers call them when they have no leaves, they call them skeleton trees, lol.

Sorry for such a long post. I guess I just had a lot to say, lol.

Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Oh I forgot to say, I'm working on a crochet peacock right now. Its almost finished. I think its going to look pretty good.


----------



## whitelop

I don't think I'll have many cicadas at my house this year! I always feed their larva to the chickens, they love them. They have a really sad story, but they will destroy your garden if you let them, by digging their way out. So if I find them in the ground, I throw them in for the chickens. I keep a little bucket thing, like the plastic pots that you buy flowers in, I put like 30 in there once for the chooks out of one flower bed! haha. Thats a lot. My house is loud enough, with the frogs and toads and all the other cicadas that I don't find from the woods! 
My cats used to catch them when I was a kid, I remember there terrible buzzing on the front porch and the cats batting them and running away when they started to buzz. I've saved my share of adult cicadas. haha. I don't think this brood, Brood 2 is endangered or anything, so I'm sure I'm okay feeding them to chickens! haha. 

I can't wait to see the bunnies when you're finished! I want to see your peacock and blanket too!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

whitelop said:


> I don't think I'll have many cicadas at my house this year! I always feed their larva to the chickens, they love them. They have a really sad story, but they will destroy your garden if you let them, by digging their way out. So if I find them in the ground, I throw them in for the chickens. I keep a little bucket thing, like the plastic pots that you buy flowers in, I put like 30 in there once for the chooks out of one flower bed! haha. Thats a lot. My house is loud enough, with the frogs and toads and all the other cicadas that I don't find from the woods!
> My cats used to catch them when I was a kid, I remember there terrible buzzing on the front porch and the cats batting them and running away when they started to buzz. I've saved my share of adult cicadas. haha. I don't think this brood, Brood 2 is endangered or anything, so I'm sure I'm okay feeding them to chickens! haha.
> 
> I can't wait to see the bunnies when you're finished! I want to see your peacock and blanket too!



Its weird because last year we didn't have any cicadas here. I wonder why. So hopefully it wont be too bad here.That's a good point about them crawling out of the ground and ruining the garden. Feeding them to the chickens is a good way to get rid of them. I bet their like treats for the chickens.
Haha, that's funny that the cats would swat them. I remember once when I was in Slovakia there was a cat that would swat the flies, it was so funny.

I can't wait until the bunnies are finished too. I think they will look pretty good, at least I hope they will. The peacock is almost finished I got a huge part of it done today, all I have left to make is the feet and the beak which should be done pretty quickly. Either by today or tomorrow. The robot is going to look pretty cool. Its already looking cool. I can't wait until its finished, its just so time consuming. I can do about 30 squares a day of I work for maybe 2-4 hours. And like I said I need to make 239 gray squares and 3 green squares. So far I have made 171 squares so hopefully it will be finished pretty soon. I can't wait to post pictures of it.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I want to see everything, you work so quickly, it´s just amazing. Bet the peacock is just gorgeous. 

We have cicadas here, they make such a racket when they start. Actually, I remember years ago, I went to go to bed and pulled the sheet back and one jumped out, I probably jumped as high.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chrisdoc said:


> I want to see everything, you work so quickly, it´s just amazing. Bet the peacock is just gorgeous.
> 
> We have cicadas here, they make such a racket when they start. Actually, I remember years ago, I went to go to bed and pulled the sheet back and one jumped out, I probably jumped as high.



Thanks Chris. Sometimes I work fast and other time I don't, it just depends on my mood. Thanks, the peacock is almost finished. I still have to make a couple things.

They are very loud. Gosh one jumped at you! That would have freaked me out, lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Dang it!!! I had a huge post typed out and I pressed backspace and the whole thing is gone now. I hate when that happens. 

Its really hot here, its 80 degrees. And the next couple of days are supposed to be hot too. We are thinking of getting a pool so that we can cool off in the summer. Its always pretty hot in the summertime. Poor Ash, it must be really hard for him in the heat. I'll do all I can to help keep him cool.

I forgot to tell you guys that I didn't plant the watermelon seeds yet. I was going to plant them but than the pack went missing and I only found 3 seeds. I ordered some more seeds and hopefully they will come tomorrow.

Also, we aren't going to plant anything in our garden spot, because the soil there is really bad. Instead we are going to plant in large containers. I'm going to try to grow some watermelons in the containers. The soil in front of our house is better than the soil in our garden spot so I'm going to try to grow some watermelons there too. Hopefully they will do well, if not, there is always next year.

Like I said before, its really hot here. I hope Ash does okay in the heat. Its pretty hot in the house right now. I got Ash a frozen water bottle but he doesn't seem to know what to do with it. He nudges it with his nose and than hops away. I hope he catches on soon. I'll give him some frozen strawberries and I'll replace the water in his water bottle again with cold water. What do you guys do to help your bunnies in the heat?

The crocheting is coming along pretty well. I should get most of it done because I'm getting a little sick so I'm not doing much.

If I see any cooler days coming up I'll let Ash out on the porch and take some pictures and videos. 

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## whitelop

I haven't turned on the AC yet in the house, I just have a fan going. Its a little warm in the kitchen especially when I cook. But Ellie seems to do okay. I took her blankets out, so she just has bare floor, so hopefully that will keep her cool enough. She just flops out a lot. I fill her bowl with cold water from the fridge so I think that helps keep her cool. 

Can't wait to see your crochet!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I was just talking to my friend about the frozen bottles yesterday, I have to get a couple of litre bottles of water which are the ones I use for mine and they love them. They do lick them as well but they love lying beside them in the summer. I also put an ice cube in their bowl and they love licking them and it takes a while for them to melt. I´ve also got a big fan on a stand this year which my friend´s daughter gave me so I´ll probably put that on in the middle of the day to keep them cool. 

Summer hasn´t arrived here yet, late starting this year. Is still pretty cool at night and looks like rain.....


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Morgan, we don't have air condition unfortunetly. So I'll have to come up with other means to keep Ash cool. But like I said, I think a fan will help. We have tiles so hopefully that will help keep him cool too.

Chris, Ash likes to lick his bottles too., but he wont snuggle with them. He doesn't know that he's supposed too. Good idea, maybe I'll give Ash a bowl with an ice cube in it so that he can either drink out of the bottle or out of his bowl. That's good that you have a fan, hopefully it'll help your boys stay cool. Summer isn't here yet either, in the next couple of days we will have a frost for two days. And I thought spring was here.......

Its been raining really badly lately. It was pouring last night and than in the morning it stopped. But than a couple hours later it started again and than its started hailing and thundering. Gosh, I can't wait for some nice warm sunny days. 

I can't believe it, in the next couple of days we are going to have a frost . I'm glad I didn't plant the watermelons earlier. I'm probably going to plant them today or tomorrow. And if they sprout before the frost I can always cover them with something.

I've been meaning to get Ash outside on the porch for some outdoor time outside but the weather has been crazy lately. Hopefully it'll clear up soon and I can take Ash outside and take some pictures and some videos.

There is a swimming hole near by like a couple miles away, what I mean by swimming hole is a small part of a river that is a lot deeper than other parts. Anyway, its a place where some people go swimming so we went and its a nice spot for swimming. Usually people aren't there which is good. What you do is you pull up next to some trees and you walk straight a little bit and than there is a path that goes down through some really tall plants and you walk down it and than there's the river. Usually it can be pretty warm like 80 degrees but it can be pretty cold too. Its cool because there is even a big rock that you can jump off of and dive in to the water. Now this kind of thing might not be your cup of tea I mean a lot of people just swim in pools. But we don't have one and it really helps to swim there to keep cool on the summer. Anyway there is a website that tells you what the temperature in the river is and so far its been rising so I hope it gets warm enough to swim in soon. Today the water was 70 degrees so its been rising.

Sorry for my swimming rant. Its just that I'm excited for it to heat up some more.


----------



## PaGal

I really like felt needle items. I saw a lot of them on a website but they were really expensive. I wish I had time to do something like that.

I remember many years ago when the cicadas came out in PA. It was awful. The noise was bad enough but once they start flying they are everywhere. I didn't even want to leave home because they are so big and when they land on you they hang on tight and you can't easily swat them off. 

One thing I do with our watermelon is throw some in the blender and then freeze it into popsicles. I bought the popsicle molds at wal Marts and the girls get a treat they love and is sweet without any sugar other than the natural sugar in the watermelon. 

I'm not crazy about swimming in rivers due to fish and such, I like to be able to see what I'm swimming with but I do swim at the beach we go to. Thje water is partly salt water and not too deep so in July or August it's like swimming in a bath tub because it gets so warm but you feel cooler as soon as you get out with the breeze blowing on you.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

PaGal said:


> I really like felt needle items. I saw a lot of them on a website but they were really expensive. I wish I had time to do something like that.
> 
> I remember many years ago when the cicadas came out in PA. It was awful. The noise was bad enough but once they start flying they are everywhere. I didn't even want to leave home because they are so big and when they land on you they hang on tight and you can't easily swat them off.
> 
> One thing I do with our watermelon is throw some in the blender and then freeze it into popsicles. I bought the popsicle molds at wal Marts and the girls get a treat they love and is sweet without any sugar other than the natural sugar in the watermelon.
> 
> I'm not crazy about swimming in rivers due to fish and such, I like to be able to see what I'm swimming with but I do swim at the beach we go to. Thje water is partly salt water and not too deep so in July or August it's like swimming in a bath tub because it gets so warm but you feel cooler as soon as you get out with the breeze blowing on you.



Yeah they are annoying. When we were kids I remember my two brothers were always trying to catch them. And they collected the ciada shells. Until my sister stepped on them and crunched them, that was the end of that, lol.

Yum, those watermelon popsicles sound so good! Thanks for telling me, I'll have to try that this summer. Its sounds so good!

I don't really like swimming in the river, I mean its fun but its not ideal. I'd rather have a pool. And I think we are getting one this summer. I want one so badly.


----------



## whitelop

You had me at swimming hole! I love a good swimming hole! hahah. I guess thats the country in me, but if its there and not stagnant I will totally swim in it. LOL 
It makes me think of a time, I was out riding horses on the coast of NC and it was HOT. There was a swimming hole and a place to take the horses across the river. So we went swimming and then took the horses in to drink and splash themselves to cool off. Its so funny to watch them, they kick the water onto their bellies with their front feet, but they cover you with water because they splash so much. Or you bend down to get a cupped handful of water for them to drink and they nudge you into the river, because thats happened to me too. 
Anyway, I love swimming holes. They're so good, because the water runs different temps from where its coming from. So sometimes its really warm and then you get a nice cold stream and it feels SO nice. haha. 
I don't like pools, I mean I do, as long as I don't have to take care of them! haha. I like other peoples pools, I guess I should say. 

Now I totally want to make my pond into a swimming hole. haha. 

I hope your watermelon seeds were delivered! I can't believe you're having frost at night! Thats crazy. Its staying in the 60s here at night now, which is nice.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I bet it real good to find a swimming hole in the really hot weather and it´s so wonderful to just race into it. Sounds like heaven. 

We have a really big pool for the complex but I never even used it once last year...isn´t that awful. I will probably get down there more this year and the say that swimming is the best exercise. 

Here´s my pool, that´s my niece in the middle....wish you could all have a swim there in the summer :yes:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Morgan, its definitely nice to swim in the swimming hole especially on the really hot summer days. There's supposedly a world class swimming hole about half an hour away from us. We are definitely going to go to that one this summer if its as good as everyone says it is. I like pools, but I'm with you, its not fun maintaining them. Another thing I like better about swimming holes is they are usually a lot bigger than any pool you can get. Haha, turning your pond into a swimming hole would be great! We have a small stream on our property and we were thinking of digging it bigger and making it into a pool. The watermelon seeds just arrived today. I'll be planting them probably today because we are having the frost tonight and tomorrow night and that shouldn't stop it from sprouting.

Chris, swimming holes are very nice to swim in during the hot weather, but you have got it best because the ocean is near you I would absolutely LOVE to live near the ocean. I would probably go down to the beach everyday. Wow, your pool looks great! Do you have to pay to swim there?

I can't believe it, its 6 and its still really hot. The thing I can't believe is there is going to be a frost tonight and I can't believe its still so hot. I'm not looking forward to the heat this summer.

Remember those three crochet bunnies I posted a picture of/ Well I've decided to buy the pattern and make them to look like other peoples bunnies and sell them. The designer of the pattern says that anyone can sell the items they make from her patterns as long as you credit her as the designer so that's what I'll do. 

I'm going to get some yarn when we go to Walmart on Tuesday and I'll get some red yarn and try to make a pattern for a dragon. I've decided to try to make one after seeing some cool crochet dragons like this one.




I'd like to make something like that. ^

Oh good, it looks like the sun went behind some clouds. Maybe I'll take Ash out on the porch and get some quick pictures and maybe a video too.


----------



## whitelop

It would be awesome if you could make a dragon like that! Its really cool, its hard to believe that its crocheted! 

I know, its almost 7 and its HOT out. haha. I'm sweating. I just went out of feed the chickens and its humid and clammy outside, not to mention all the bugs flying around! It rained for like 5 minutes earlier and just stirred everything up. Ahhh...summer in the south!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Morgan, I would love to be able to make something like that dragon. I don't know if I have the skills to make something that good. And your right, its hard to believe that it is crochet. If I can't make something as good as that than I'll probably be able to make something like this.




^ I think that is pretty cool.

Its probably hotter where you guys are than where we are. I wen outside maybe 15 minutes ago and it was raining a little bit and it was cooler out. If it tops raining I'll take Ash out and take some pictures. I'll go check if it is right now - alright I just checked and it isn't raining. I'm going to log off now and take him out.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

That crochet dragon is amazing! probably made with crochet thread instead of yarn, too. eek! I haven't tried working with the thread stuff yet.


----------



## PaGal

Oh my gosh, I love those dragons!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Missy, I have tried crocheting with crochet thread and its definitely harder to work with than yarn. But I'm going to try crocheting a thread crochet elephant pattern I found. Its really cute!

Denise, the dragons are really cool. I was thinking they would look great in someones room.

Ok, I took Ash out on the porch and he was binkying around but I didn't manage to get a video because my brothers went outside and started making a lot of noise and I was making the video for Katie to use in her binky video and she is going to add music to it and 2 people making a lot of noise would probably drown out the music. But I'll try again tomorrow.

When I make the crochet dragon I was wondering which one should I make my crochet dragon look more like





^ This one




^ Or this one

What do you all think?

I'm going to sign off now to watch The Avengers.


----------



## whitelop

I like the long one, it looks like a Chinese dragon, like if you did it in red and greens and golds, it would totally be a Chinese dragon. 
I think they're pretty cool! I wish I had the time to learn how to crochet and then actually crochet something! I just don't have the patience and I don't like to mess things up, like if I did something and it looked bad, I would be really upset! haha. So I think I'll keep up with the crafts that I know how to do! LOL I'm better with furniture and paint. 
But you're good at crocheting! If you make a dragon let us know, I'll be excited to see it!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yeah, I kind of liked the long one too. Oh yeah, that would be really cool if I crocheted it in reds and greens and yellows. I was thinking I could make it in colors like this. 




Or this one





Crocheting does take a long time. Usually I crochet for a few hours at a time. I could probably finish a dragon as big as the one on the couch in a week or two.

Yeah, sometimes I make something and it looks bad and I have to unravel part of it and start over again. Like when I started designing a bunny I made the body too big and I hd to unravel the whole thing which was annoying.

Yes, I'll definitely post pictures when I make one.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I took Ash outside on the porch two days ago and I got a lot of pictures and two videos. Here's the first one.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVDnGVto-Fo[/ame]


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Here's the second one.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOzYNkWRVGo[/ame]

I'm going to upload the pictures soon. I'm going over a friends house today and I'll most likely stay until dark. So I'll upload them when I get back.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh, he´s just so lovely, I love his little white tail and that lighter spot behind below his ears on the back of his neck. I love how he explores and then dashes about, great porch for him to spend time on. 

The pool is sort of free. Everyone that lives in the complex pays community fees for the upkeep of the gardens and facilities including the pool but it´s lovely in the summer as there´s a grassed area with sun umbrellas so you just take a sun bed or deck chair down there. I do prefer the beach but sometimes it´s just more convenient to go down to the pool. I was on the beach on Friday afternoon and it was lovely but the sea was freezing. I had a paddle but I didn´t swim...will probably wait until next month. 

That crocheted dragon is great. I like the Chinese ones, the red and gold one is quite striking. I would to see a pic when you´ve finished it.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chrisdoc said:


> Oh, he´s just so lovely, I love his little white tail and that lighter spot behind below his ears on the back of his neck. I love how he explores and then dashes about, great porch for him to spend time on.
> 
> The pool is sort of free. Everyone that lives in the complex pays community fees for the upkeep of the gardens and facilities including the pool but it´s lovely in the summer as there´s a grassed area with sun umbrellas so you just take a sun bed or deck chair down there. I do prefer the beach but sometimes it´s just more convenient to go down to the pool. I was on the beach on Friday afternoon and it was lovely but the sea was freezing. I had a paddle but I didn´t swim...will probably wait until next month.
> 
> That crocheted dragon is great. I like the Chinese ones, the red and gold one is quite striking. I would to see a pic when you´ve finished it.



Thanks Chris! Yes, its a nice porch for him to spend time on. We have another porch but its a lot smaller so I don't take him on that one. I would like to get one of those huge long porches that some people have. Because I could just sit on a chair and watch him, its a lot easier to watch him on the porch because there aren't many little crevices he can squeeze into.

The sea sounds great! I would love to live near the ocean. My mother has always wanted to live by the beach and so do I. It would be fun to just jump in on a hot summer day.

Yeah that's the picture I'm going to base my dragon on. I actually started crocheting my dragon today. I have the head and part of the body done so far. I'll probably finish it sometime in the next few days. It might take a week or two if I have a lot of stuff to do though. I'm hoping to have it finished pretty soon.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yes! I finally got my watermelons planted! I planted 20 seeds. Originally I was only going to plant 10 but then I thought, why plant only 10 when I have 42 seeds. I even was going to plant all 42 of them but just planting 20 took a long time so I decided not to plant all pf them. It took a long time and now my hands are all muddy and I'm sweating, haha. It takes a lot of work to plant all of the seeds but it'll be worth it in the end. The reason it took so long was because first I dug a very shallow hole and then I filled it with top soil. And then I had to take a bunch of sheets of newspaper and fold them in half and cut a circle so that it would cover all the weeds around the seeds and let the seeds sprout. And than I had to get a bunch of rocks to put them on the newspaper so that it doesn't blow away, and I had to repeat that process 8 times. So it took a lot of work, but I know it will be worth it in the end. I feel so worn out and I feel like taking a cool bath.

I started making a crochet dragon, I have the head and part of the body done so far. Hopefully I'll get it done soon. Remember the crochet peacock I was making? Well it should be done today. And I made a pink crochet bird out of this really cool yarn. You can't even see the stitches. I have some pictures of it so when I upload them I'll post them.

Its cooling off outside now so maybe I'll take Ash outside. He loves running around on the porch.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Here are the pictures of him. 




































^ I caught this picture just before he binkyed.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

And here are the rest.































^ I love this one!









Now I'll upload the pictures of the pink crochet bird.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

And here is the pink bird I crocheted.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Its pretty hot here today. I'm sweating a little. I wish Ash would snuggle with his frozen water bottle, he just doesn't know that he's supposed too.

Its really warming up quickly, I'm dreading the next few days because they are all 80's and than its going to be 70's. I think my favorite season is Fall, its not to hot or to cold. And there's lots of other reasons that I want Fall to come quickly. Like there is a book coming out in October, and my watermelons will probably be harvested sometime around September.

It doesn't look like I will have much of a garden. I planted my watermelons yesterday (Yes!!!I finally did!!! ) but that seems to be all I'm going to be growing. Well I'll be growing some Parsley and some other greens but I'm probably going to only grow watermelons. And maybe some tomatoes. Oh well, watermelons were really the only thing I wanted to plant and I finally got them in. I posted above how tiring it was to plant them.

Yay! My crochet dragon is really getting bigger. yesterday it was about six inches long from head to to the part I was at, and today its about 1 foot and 7 inches long. I'm planning on making it 5-6 feet so it should be done soon.


----------



## PaGal

Elise...that bird is cute. It's been in the 80's but will be hitting the 90's in the next day or two. You seem to really like watermelon. I wish I could just plant one thing, I think it would make it so much easier to garden.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Elise, love the little bird, it´s so cute. 

The pics of Ash are really good, I love the ones of his nose and mouth...bunny noses and mouths are just so great but I love the one where he´s moving so he looks as though he´s on his tip toes....lol.

I was driving back yesterday along the coast and the sea is on my right...it was such lovely turquoise colour and I know that I´m so lucky to see that every day....must get down to the beach this week probably Friday. Sat out for a while today on my terrace in the sunshine with the new Dan Brown book...I am so liking it.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Denise, wow, its getting really hot where you are. Its never been in the 90's here yet but it will be. Yes its easy to just plant one thing. I do love watermelons. They are my favorite fruit.

Chris, I liked that picture of Ash too. Yeah, your really lucky to live near the ocean. I would love to be able to live near one. It must be so nice to swim in it when its hot out. The swimming hole is really getting warmer. It was 70 degrees yesterday. And I can take that. So I'll probably be swimming there soon.

I can't believe it. Yesterday it was really hot out. It was like 80 degrees. And I was even sweating at 11 pm, it wasn't until 12 pm that it finally cooled off. I wish Ash would just snuggle with his frozen water bottle. I did give him a frozen strawberry though, that probably helped cool him off. And I'd like to get a fan. I remember that last summer it was in the 90's and that's not a good temperature for bunnies. That's why I kind of like Winter, I don't have to worry about cooling Ash off.

The crochet dragon is really coming along nicely. I have the whole body and the the yellow part of the belly done. The body is about 4 and a half feet long. I'm going to make the spikes next and than probably the horns. I think he'll look pretty cool. I can't wait to finish him. I wasn't online much yesterday because I was really working hard on him. I'll probably finish him sometime this week. I'm really excited about it.

The thing is, I'm making WAAAAY too many projects and not finishing them. Like, I started the peacock and I'm really close to finishing him but I don't have the time. And I started the robot over a month ago and he isn't finished either. And I have a crochet bunny project that isn't finished yet. And I have a crochet Yoda project that isn't finished yet. And I have a crochet Gremlin project that isn't finished yet. And now I have a crochet dragon project that isn't finished yet. Ugh, I guess I will just have to work on one project at a time until each one is finished and than not start any more while I'm working on them.

Today its going to be 80 degrees just like yesterday. This morning it was cooler but now its already starting to get hotter. I'm not looking forward to all the heat. I think later on in June its going to get up to 90 degrees. All this heat is hard on me I can't imagine how hard it must be on Ash. I wish I had a cold cellar I could put him in and watch him.

It looks like we are going to get a pool sometime soon. There are some decent sized pools for about 700 dollars. I really want a pool. I could go swimming in it every day. I love pools. I'm hoping to get one soon. But I think I'll have to order it online if I do get one because WalMart doesn't sell them.

I have to water the watermelon seeds and keep working on my dragon. So it'll probably be more of a day where I'm offline.


----------



## PaGal

It's going to reach 92 today. I planted 16 sprouting watermelon seeds yesterday so we should have plenty.

Do you give Ash ice cubes. I give them to Thumper, sometimes in his bowl and sometimes I'll just sit one on the floor for him so he can chew or lick it and our home has whole house AC but he still likes them as does the dog. 

Our Wal Mart sells pools. I think I saw a 26 ft for $999 today.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I'll reply to everyone's posts later. But just a quick update, I'm going to the swimming hole really soon. Were leaving in ten minutes. So I'll log off now.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I must use our pool more this year although I prefer the sea. 

My friend was laughing today as I was telling her I needed to start putting the frozen bottles for the buns. I also told her I gave them ice cubes so they could lick them and she was like...aren´t you afraid they´ll get their tongues stuck on the ice cube...I laughed so much imagining any of them with their little pink tongue stuck to the ice cube lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Denise, wow you planted a lot of watermelon seeds. But I guess I did too haha. I did give Ash a piece of ice and he didn't seem interested in it :/ oh well maybe he'll change his mind when it gets hotter. 

Chris, haha, funny about the ice thing. Yes, its hard to imagine them with their tongue's stuck to the ice cube.

Today is my moms birthday (June 1st), and apparently its Emily's birthday today too which I find really weird (Emily is another RO member for those who don't know) 

I did go to the swimming hole yesterday and it actually wasn't that cold. The water was about 76 degrees and I adjusted to the water quite quickly. The only thing is the sun kept going behind the clouds and coming back out and it was cold when the sun went behind the clouds. We swam for about an hour and a half and than headed home. The thing I like about the river is that its only a 15 minute drive away from here.

We are getting these really annoying bugs here called Midges. They are like tiny mosquitos and boy are they annoying I keep having to scratch myself because of these things. My mom was complaining about them the other day and she said that if you put yeast and vinigear into a bowl they get attracted to it and then they climb in and die. I'm going to try it because these things are just SO freacking annoying. I can feel myself itching aleady. My brother said that one of them was on him and he smashed it and he saw the blood that it had been sucking, EEW!!! It seems like they don't start biting as much during the day but boy do they at night. What do you guys do about bugs?

I know I keep saying this but my crochet dragon is almost finished! I have almost all the spikes that you sew to its back down and I just finished a leg today. I'll keep workiong on it tomorrow. It should hopfully be finished sometime this week.

Its annoying because my watermelon seeds just aren't sprouting :/ its only been 5-6 days since I planted them but I don't know if its been taking too long. I'm worried that they won't sprout. I soaked some watermelon seeds today in the hope of getting them to sprout and then plant them. I don't know hat's going to happen with them but I guess we'll find out.


----------



## Chrisdoc

It´s funny how you find out people have the same birthdays, I suppose with all these people in the world, it´s bound to happen lol.

Sounds like you had a great swim. I do understand about the sun going in, it was that over here for a few weeks and it was really warm in the sun but quite a lot cooler when the sun disappeared do it feels even cooler if you´re wet.. 

We get mosquitos over here and they drive me mad in the summer especially at night. We can get plug ins which are supposed to keep them away but I always keep a spray in the bedroom...nothing worse than being woken up in the middle of the night with a mozzie buzzing in your ear and then when you turn the light on, you can never see it so I just spray. I´m lucky that they don´t seem to find me tasty so don´t get bitten that much. 

Can´t wait to see the dragon and hope your watermelons start to sprout. At my friend´s yesterday looking at their plot and they had really little melons which are just starting to grow. They´ve got loads, I saw some artichokes, really small at the moment and I got some garlic, a lettuce, potatoes...I just love going there and seeing what they have ready each time.


----------



## PaGal

I'm glad you enjoyed your trip to the swimming hole.

I watered the garden the other evening as the sun was going down. If we water in the morning or during the day then the moisture on the plants causes the sun to burn the plants. Because it was getting dark I had all kinds of bugs biting me the whole time, several biting at once. It was miserable. I guess I need to wear pants and long sleeves next time.

Your watermelon may still sprout as it hasn't been that long. I place damp paper towels in a glass dish, place my seeds on that and then place damp paper towels over the seeds. I then cover the dish and place it somewhere warm and dark. Usually by the third day roots have begun to grow. This is a way to tell if the seeds you have are good. If the majority of the seeds sprout a root they are good. This also speeds up the growing process slightly. Once they have a root I then plant them in the garden like usual.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chris, yes, there are lots of members here so of course lots of us have the same birthdays. 

I'm glad your friend already has melons and other fruits and veggies its fun watching what you plant grow.

Denise, weird because there is a guy on the radio who says that you should water in the morning. But I get what your saying about watering in the evening.

Thanks for telling me how you sprout your watermelons before planting them. And I guess you were right because some of my watermelon seeds have already sprouted.

Like I said above yesterday 7 of my watermelon seeds sprouted. I just checked again today and another one has sprouted so know there are a total of eight seeds sprouted. I'm so excited! I was beginning to worry when they weren't sprouting.

Today is kind of hot, not to bad. Maybe I'll take Ash out on the porch later when it cools off. Its kind of windy out too.

I'm working on a really small crochet bunny design. Its going to be really small and it should be done today. I can't wait to finish it.

Well, that's all for now. I don't have much to say. But happy Tuesday!


----------



## whitelop

I just got some watermelon seeds out of what was supposed to be a "seedless" watermelon! haha. I think I'm going to try to sprout them and throw them in the ground and see if they'll grow! 

I always water in the evening, my flowers too. I've always watered in the evening. 
I can't even walk outside right now without being eaten by bugs! Its terrible. I really hate bug spray but I have to use it when I go out. Especially when I go out to the chicken coop, the foliage over there is really thick and the bugs are insane. The bug spray doesn't even work over there. haha. Those are some serious bugs!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Morgan, I've had supposedly seedless watermelons. But they really did have seeds in them. I've been saving some watermelon seeds from store-bought watermelons. What I did was collect the seeds on my plate and than when I finished eating the watermelon I would put them in a little strainer and wash them off. Than I put them on a shelf and they dried in a couple house. I'm not sure if that's the way to do it, but I'm planning on planting them all, maybe next year.

Hmm, it sounds like watering in the evening is the best thing to do. Screw the radio guy, haha. Ugh the bugs where you guys are sound terrible! I don't know if I would be able to stand them. I hate bugs!!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

So just a quick update, remember about a month ago I had 2 of my teeth pulled? Well there were 3 teeth that needed to be pulled and they only pulled 2 of them because they didn't want to do all 3 at once. Anyway, I have an appointment to pull the last one tomorrow. I'm a little nervous but the dentist says that the because its a tooth on the bottom jaw and because they are pulling one it will be a lot easier and quicker so I'm not as nervous as I was the first time.

I just checked my watermelon sprouts today and now there are 14 sprouts so 6 more sprouted today. I'm putting down planks of wood on the grass to kill it and I'm cutting down a lot of the grass.

I'm working on a really small 3 inch crochet bunny. So far I have the head the ears one of the legs and one of the feet done and they are all sewn together. The problem is the parts are so tiny its killing my fingers to sew them together. What makes it even harder is that my smaller plastic sewing needles broke so now I have to use my giant one which is really hard to pull through the stitches. I think I need to get a small metal one so that it never brakes.


----------



## Tauntz

Elise, I will be praying for you with your tooth extraction. I've had so much dental work in my lifetime it makes me cringe to even think of anything dental! 

Glad I saw your thread again! Often I want to follow up on threads but other newer threads show up & push the others aside so that I have a hard time finding them again.

I love watermelon good luck with yours! Do bunnies eat watermelon? I know birds & dogs do! lol


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Tauntz said:


> Elise, I will be praying for you with your tooth extraction. I've had so much dental work in my lifetime it makes me cringe to even think of anything dental!
> 
> Glad I saw your thread again! Often I want to follow up on threads but other newer threads show up & push the others aside so that I have a hard time finding them again.
> 
> I love watermelon good luck with yours! Do bunnies eat watermelon? I know birds & dogs do! lol



Thank you so much Tauntz! I'm having a baby tooth pulled. The reason why its a baby tooth is because I don't have a permanent tooth behind it. Anyway, I think it will be easier because at least its not an adult tooth. I'm with you, dental work isn't fun.

Yeah, that happens to me too. Usually if I want to follow a blog I can find it somewhere in the bunny blogs forum but most other threads I can't find. Maybe you can bookmark some of the threads you want to follow, that's what I do.

Thanks, I like to grow plants but for some reason I love growing watermelon more than most plants. I just love looking at the long vine. And I've never grown such a large kind before I've only grown sugar babies but now I'm growing a kind called carolina cross usually you can get 70-100 pound watermelons. And the world record for largest watermelon was a 295 pound carolina cross. And yes, bunnies can eat them. But make sure there are no seeds in them. Last summer I used to eat 1 watermelon per day and I'd always share some with Ash.


----------



## whitelop

I'm glad more of your watermelon sprouted! Thats awesome, 14 plants, thats insane! I just put my seeds in some wet paper towels and hopefully in a few days I'll have some spouts, then I'll plant them! 
I feed watermelon rinds to the chickens all the time, they love them. As soon as they see me coming out with the rinds, they go crazy and I usually get a little blue rooster jumping on me for his share of the rind. haha. 
I don't know if rabbits can have watermelon, but I bet Ellie would like it! I know the rest of my animals do. LOL 

Take pictures of your new creations! I want to see them!


----------



## Tauntz

Oh, good to know that bunnies can have watermelon! Its our favorite summer treat here. You need to take some pix of your watermelons! Get a good night's sleep & best wishes with the dental extraction tomorrow!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Morgan, yes I'm really happy that I got 14 sprouts. I planted 20 seeds and so far a lot of them have been sprouting. I hope yours sprout soon. Haha, that's funny that you feed the rinds to your chickens I didn't know they could eat them. That's funny. Yeah I fed Ash some watermelon everyday I'm sure Ellie would love it. I just finished my crochet bunny I'll take some pictures and post them. Its really small 2 and a half inches. And boy was it a pain sewing all of the parts together I have a blister on my finger from doing it.

Tauntz, how funny, watermelon is my favorite summer treat too. And yes Ash loves watermelon I'm sure your girls would too. I'll definitely take some pictures of my watermelons I think I'll even post a picture of the plant each week so I can see the growth. It'll be interesting to look at all the pictures at harvest time. My dad had a filling appointment on June 26 but he says his tooth is bothering him a little so we decided to switch dates. He goes in tomorrow I go in on the 26th. Its kind of a relief for me but I know I'll still have to go in on the 26th. But thank you for the good wishes! I really appreciate them.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

This morning it was raining a little. I'm actually glad because it means less watering things for me. It was raining all night but it stopped early this morning. We got almost got an inch of rain so we don't have to water any plants.

I checked today and 1 more watermelon sprouted so there are now a total of 15 plants. I'll have a lot of watermelons! I was reading online that its best to let only one watermelon grow per plant so that it grows really big. I think I'll do that for most of the plants and let some grow all the watermelons it wants. I'm kind of experimenting with these plants because its the first huge watermelon variety I've grown and I can't find much info on how to grow this kind.

It hasn't really been warm today. Its kind of cold outside. You can go out in a short sleeved shirt but its a bit chilly out. Sill, its better than the 80 degree sunny days we've been having.

I hadn't been working on my crochet dragon much but today I finished a lot more. I'm hoping it'll be done in a couple of days. The only thing is I wish I had bought some wire to put in it because its not holding up very well. In the very least I wish I had some wire to put in the legs because at least it would hold the body. Oh well, at least I wrote a pattern for it so I can always make another but if I do I'll make sure to get some wire.

I did finish my crochet bunny though. I'd like to take some pictures of it but I can't seem to find my iphone. I'll look for it soon. I need it for more things other than taking pictures f the crochet bunny. I'd like to get some pictures of Ash too.


----------



## whitelop

Thats a lot of watermelon! I hope you grow some really big ones! 

I hope you find your phone to take pictures of all your crocheting creations! I want to see them!


----------



## Azerane

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Thank you so much Tauntz! I'm having a baby tooth pulled. The reason why its a baby tooth is because I don't have a permanent tooth behind it. Anyway, I think it will be easier because at least its not an adult tooth. I'm with you, dental work isn't fun.



I had the same problem, a baby tooth that never got replaced. So I had to get it pulled, I was terrified but it ended up being really not so bad. The sensation of it being pulled was strange, though not painful in any way. It was just the ache afterwards that was the worst in my opinion, once the pain killers wore off. Probably helped that the dentist I had was super nice, always good to have a dentist that doesn't make you more afraid! Unfortunately, now I have a gap there, which I don't mind too much, but I also have wisdom teeth that need pulling (which I'm putting off) and the orthodontist wants me to get braces, which at 25, I just can't bring myself to do. Will have to see how it goes I suppose, plus the cost of braces is pretty outrageous, that's another problem with it.

Anyway, enough rambling


----------



## whitelop

It was $4000 for my braces, I got them on in the 4th grade and off in the 7th grade. BUT I will say that I see a lot of younger adults getting braces now and days and my bottom teeth are a little crooked again since my permanent retainer came out. I think I would get braces again at 23. 
My husband's permanent retainer came out last year and his teeth have shifted a little too. My friend's also came out a few months ago and his teeth moved too. You would think with all the money our parents spent on braces they would have made the permanent retainers a little more...permanent. haha. 
My poor child is doomed to have braces, his dad and I both had really crooked teeth when we were kids so I'm pretty sure that AJ will have crooked teeth too. 

Getting your other tooth pulled out won't be that bad though! You've gotten through the hard part of getting 2 pulled at once!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Azerane, my dentist said that it is a fairly common problem. I had 3 baby teeth that needed to be pulled I've already gotten 2 of them pulled, now I need to get the third pulled. I guess some people are different because I did hurt a little when my tooth was pulledbut not too bad since I was numbed. Anyway I hurt a little while they were being pulled but not afterwards, I felt fine afterwards except it felt weird without my two teeth there. I'm thinking if I get the bottom one pulled it may give me some room for my wisdom teeth. The orthodontist thinks I may need braces too but he's not sure so we'll see. 

Morgan, I see a lot of younger adults getting braces too. I hope AJ won't get crooked teeth but he may. I'm sure its not fun to wear braces. Your right it will be better getting only one pulled. And the dentist said that getting bottom teeth pulled is better than getting top teeth pulled. So we'll see. My appointment is about 3 weeks from now. I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Today it wasn't very warm and not very cold. It was kind of like yesterday. And later on in the day it started raining so I didn't have to water anything again.

I checked the watermelon sprouts this morning and there are still only 15. Oh well, even if they don't all sprout 15 is still a lot of plants and I won't really care if no more sprout. 15 Sprouts is better than none. So hopefully I'll get at least 15 watermelons. When I find my iphone I'll take a picture of the sprouts.

My dad went to check the mailbox and he found a turtle on the ground. I think it was a box turtle. I haven't seen any turtles since last summer so I guess we finally have them again.

We have some wild apple trees on our property and some of them already have some small green apples. The wild trees make some pretty good apples we've used them to make apple pies and other apple things. I'm excited that they are making fruit.

Speaking of trees, last October we got a tree called a Che tree. It makes these small red fruits, in Virginia there is a place called Edible Landscaping and there is one guy who runs it and every year or so he lets people come and taste his fruit for free and buy his trees. Anyway he has all kinds of cool trees and plants he has banana trees in greenhouses and something called dragon fruit, anyway we got the Che tree from him and I tasted the Che fruit and it tasted really good and sweet so we bought a small tree it already has leaves on it. This is what Che fruit looks like.






In fact this picture was taken at the Edible Landscaping place.

And most of our other trees are growing leaves. I hope we get some fruit this year. 

I'd like to update on my crochet dragon, I just finished another leg. So all I have left to make is one more leg, 8 more toes, the eyes, and 16 claws. I know it sounds like a lot, but it isn't. I might be able to finish it today if not, it'll definitely be done tomorrow. I can't wait! I'll post some pictures when its done.

EDIT: I forgot to say its really hard to store yarn I was keeping my yarn in a bag but the yarn was gettng all tangled so I researched a bit online and I found an easy solution, a shoe rack. Well, not really a shoe rack its like a big plastic sheet with pockets in it. Anyway I put all the yarn in it and it all fits pretty nicely. The thing I like about it is if I want a certain color of yarn I don't have to search through the bag to find it, I can just look and see what I want. Its pretty cool, I'll take a picture of it to show you all.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Finally! It looks like a warm day. The sun is shining and it looks so nice and warm out. I don't really like the heat, but I didn't like the cloudy gray days we've been having and it looks a lot better out now. 

I checked the watermelons again. Only 15 sprouts. I'm starting to think that they are going to be the only ones that sprout. I don't think any more will. But I'm fine with that. We'll hopefully get a good crop of watermelons from them. There are 2 sprouts that seem to be doing really good. They have nice big leaves and they seem to be ahead of the others in growth.

I did find my iphone last night (Yay!) so I'll take a picture of my yarn storage my crochet bunny and some of the watermelon sprouts. Than I'll get some good pictures of Ash. I haven't posted any in a long time.

What I want to do is every week I'll take a picture of one of the watermelon sprouts until harvest time and than I can see all the pictures and see how they grew each week I think it'll be cool to see. So starting today I'll post a picture of my 2 of my sprouts (probably the best looking ones) and post them here. And every Saturday I'll post a new picture.

I just finished another dragon leg today. The dragon will definitely be done today. I guess today will be picture day. I'll log off now and get some pictures and post them here.


----------



## whitelop

15 is still a lot of watermelon plants! haha. I hope they do well. I think you should take a picture every week until harvest, that will show the good progress! 

Can't wait to see the pictures of Ash and your watermelons and your crochet creations! 

Its still overcast and gray out here, but its cool and sort of nice. I'm liking it right now.


----------



## Tauntz

Ditto, Whitelop! lol


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Thanks guys!

Here is my crochet rabbit.

























Ignore my dirty fingernails in those pictures. I was doing some gardening and I just quickly rinsed my hands off, I didn't completely clean them.

Here are two of my best watermelon sprouts.





And here is how I store my yarn.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Its actually cold this morning. Yesterday the sun was out and it was pretty hot. But now its kind of cold, not unbearable but its still annoying. I like Fall best because its not too cold or too hot.

I haven't checked the watermelon plants yet, there are probably still only 15. This kind of watermelon supposedly needs about 100 days of frost free days to make a good harvest. I have about 100 days since planting the watermelons. I hope they have enough time to produce good watermelons.

I've read that its best to stop watering your watermelon plant about a week before harvesting it supposedly makes the melon sweeter. What do you guys think? Should I try that? I'm kind of experimenting with these plants I'm thinking of giving some of these plants lots of water and some less water and all kinds of other things and I'll keep track of each plant and at harvest time I'll see which plants watermelons taste the best so I know what method to use next year.

I'm really liking my yarn storage system. I like it since I can just look and see what color I need. I may have to get a new one because I'm probably going to be getting some more yarn. The thing is I have all kinds of furry yarns and other weird yarns that are taking up most of the plastic pockets. I don't really know what to do with that yarn. What do you guys think? Should I just donate it to the thrift shop. I don't really want to give it away. Especially since I know if I think up of something I can use a lot of that yarn. I'm thinking of maybe combining it together and crocheting a really pretty bird or something like that. I'm not really sure how to use it at the moment.

I got a little carried away with doing other things yesterday so I didn't get my crochet dragon finished, however I did finish another leg yesterday I just need to make four more toes and two eyes . That's it. I'm going to get it done today for sure. I hat seeing unfinished projects of mine like that crochet robot, I've gotten so far with making him I'm going to have to start on him when I finish my dragon. 

Well that's about it for now. I can't go on ranting about crochet projects and watermelons, haha.


----------



## Tauntz

Elise, I love your crocheted baby bunny! It is adorable! 

Oh, I love your crochet see-thru shoe bag storage idea! Perfect to make it easy to find & store your yarn! Think I will buy one if & when I find them. I hate storing yarn in a canvas bag, you have to pull it all out until you find the yarn you are looking for & then pile it all back in! I'm big on organizing! Love to make things easy to find & get to.

Yes, I think you have a great idea of splitting up your watermelons & recording which melons you do what to & the final taste outcome! Next year you will know what works best to give the melons the best taste & biggest melons! Also, love your photo chart of progress! Great ideas & some great eating watermelons!

According to the WeatherChannel today is going to be dreary & wet all day with possible thunderstorms! Guess today will be a good day for bunny & crocheting time! If it isn't storming bunnies & I will watch a movie together. Need to get out their ball & play some bunny ball today too!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Tauntz said:


> Elise, I love your crocheted baby bunny! It is adorable!
> 
> Oh, I love your crochet see-thru shoe bag storage idea! Perfect to make it easy to find & store your yarn! Think I will buy one if & when I find them. I hate storing yarn in a canvas bag, you have to pull it all out until you find the yarn you are looking for & then pile it all back in! I'm big on organizing! Love to make things easy to find & get to.
> 
> Yes, I think you have a great idea of splitting up your watermelons & recording which melons you do what to & the final taste outcome! Next year you will know what works best to give the melons the best taste & biggest melons! Also, love your photo chart of progress! Great ideas & some great eating watermelons!
> 
> According to the WeatherChannel today is going to be dreary & wet all day with possible thunderstorms! Guess today will be a good day for bunny & crocheting time! If it isn't storming bunnies & I will watch a movie together. Need to get out their ball & play some bunny ball today too!



Thanks Tauntz! 

Yes, that's one of the reasons I really like the yarn storage system. I like being able to find what I want for my projects. I also like how organized it is. I had a bag to put my yarn in before and it was very unorganized. I had to cut some of my yarn because some of it was tangling together.

Yeah, I think I'll try to keep track of my watermelons and see which ones grow best with which methods. There are so many methods on the internet I'm not sure which one to try.

Yup I guess so! Usually when its raining out I spend most of my time with Ash and crocheting.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Oh I forgot to say, you trained your bunnies to play ball? How cute! How do they play?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

It was cold this morning but now its really hot. I can't believe it. The weather can be so wacky here. I'm starting to wear pony tails a lot now. It helps me cool myself off. It was really hot and sunny out earlier in the day but now the sun is behind the clouds but its still pretty hot.

You know how earlier I said that Ash wouldn't snuggle with his ice bottle? Well today I gave him his ice bottle and he didn't snuggle with it but I think I know why. The bottle is wet because all the water that from all the ice that ices up around the bottle when its in the freezer. Anyway, I was reading online once that sometimes bunnies don't like the bottles when they are wet so I wrapped it up in a towel and placed it next to him and he kept on laying, he didn't get up and run away like he usually used to do. He still doesn't really want to curl up next to it, he doesn't make an effort to lay next to it but I'm still pretty happy that he even lays next to it without running away.

I got some more blue yarn today, I'm going to make a crochet macaw. I have lots of colorful yarn and I think it would really pretty crocheted in to a bird. I'm not sure what kind of bird I should make though. I know I just said that I'm going to make a macaw but that's only a breed on my list of which bird I should crochet. I was thinking of crocheting a golden pheasant because they are really pretty birds. I know these birds aren't very pretty but I was thinking of crocheting a bird of prey, I always thought they were cool. Do you guys have any other suggestions on what kind of bird I should make?

The crochet dragon is fully assembled except its toes don't have any claws yet and it doesn't have its other eye yet, but other tha those things its pretty much complete. The problem is its just so floppy, I really wish I had some wire. It would be really cool if it had wire in it as it would be able to stand on its hind legs which is really cool looking. I think I can still put wire in it, maybe when I go to WalMart again I can buy some wire and put it in the legs and and body. I was also thinking of making one with wire and selling it on Ebay. I don't know why, I guess I would like to see how much money I could get from one of them, it would be the first crochet project I have ever sold so it would be interesting to see how much I could get.

Its a lot cooler now, at least since I started writing this post. Its still hot but its cooler than before. The thing I don't like is when its hot during the day the house heats up but when it cools off outside it takes a lot longer for the house to cool off, so its probably pretty cool outside now. I guess I should open some windows but the problem is like I said before, there are these annoying little bugs called midges and they can fit through the screen. We are going to get a screen with smaller holes for our windows soon. 

Oh I almost forgot to say that I think Ash is shedding, I was petting him today and I found a lot of fur on my hands. Since Ash has never shedded before since I've had him I don't really know what to do. I have a brush that's meant for dogs and its supposed to pull loose hairs of of your dog I think it would work on Ash so I'm going to try it on him. I'm just worried about what to do. Should I get any special brushes for him? Or do I just let his fur come out naturally. I have so many questions. I posted a thread about it in the *Nutrition and Behavior* section.


----------



## Tauntz

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Oh I forgot to say, you trained your bunnies to play ball? How cute! How do they play?



Well, I am still training them. Right now we are working on bunny soccer! lol I roll the ball to them & they use their nose to push/roll it back to me. Still trying to get consistent touch with their nose & ball when asked. As soon as I can I want to make the soccer field & goals for soccer playtime! Once we have bunny soccer perfected I'm planning on bunny basket ball! I like to work/train my animals I think it not only prevents boredom but enhances the human/animal bond.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

That sounds so fun! I'd love to train Ash to play bunny ball with me. And I think your right, it probably does increase the bond. Can't wait to hear about bunny basket ball!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Just a quick update, this morning I opened a new bag of pellets and I stepped in to Ash's pen with a bowl to scoop some pellets in to it and I set the bag on a table next to Ash's pen and when I scooped all of the pellets in to his bowl I set it down in to his pen and I picked the bag up to carry it back to its place and the whole bag just fell apart! It had really thin plastic and right when I picked it up the whole thing fell apart and all the pellets fell to the floor of Ash's pen. I was SO mad, haha. At first Ash didn't notice because he was eating from his own bowl but than he looked over at me and he saw all the pellets and he ran over and started stepping in them all. Than I got a big metal bowl and swept up all the pellets and Ash put his paws in the bowl and started eating, it was kind of cute looking. 

Anyway, I just thought I'd share that.


----------



## whitelop

The bunny ball sounds great! haha. I bet Ellie would do that. 

As for Ash shedding. What kind of brush do you have? Like a slicker brush or a dog brush that looks like a people brush? A slicker would work well, since he has short fur, just don't press too hard since they can be a little sharp. 
Or you might be able to get one of those mitt things with the little rubber nubbies that grabs the fur. Or you could try the damp hand method; just moisten your hands a little bit and rub Ash from head to butt and the fur will collect on your hands and you can wash it off or rub it off your hands with a paper towel. 

Make sure that he's eating enough hay, so if he's doing extra cleaning he won't get poops strung together. I would just offer him more hay and make sure that he has enough fresh water. You might see some poops that are strung together with fur and thats no good, you should offer more hay and possibly papaya. Fresh papaya or papaya tablets. 
Hope that helps! 

I can't wait for you to post pictures of your crochet projects! I can't wait to see that dragon! 

Oh and I like your way of storing yarn! I used one of those clear shoe things for my bathroom. I put it on the back of my cabinet doors in my towel cabinet, so I could put all my meds and crap in there. Its so much better than having all the stuff in the cabinets in a messy way, the little shoe things keep everything visible and out of the way. I love those things! They're great to put in your kitchen sink cabinet to put your chemicals in too.


----------



## Tauntz

Wow! Great organizing ideas! Thanks, Elise & Morgan!

Yes, bunny ball of any kind can be fun for the buns & you! I got them interested by putting my hand with a treat in it on top of the ball & telling them to touch! Didn't take long for them to learn what I wanted them to do for the treat! You can also rub a piece of banana on a plastic ball to get them interested as well.

Elise, sorry about the bag of pellets. Hopefully you were able to get most of them up in good condition & put them in a gallon baggie. Last night as I was about to give them their evening pellets I accidentally knocked off their ceramic dish (expensive one at that) which broke into three big pieces & a few tiny chips. I was so irritated with myself. Fortunately, I have 2 other spares as I always like to have extra dishes so that I can fill a clean dish & put it down while I take up the used one. Which pellets does Ash like? Right now we are using the Oxbow for adults.

Oh, Ash's bunny grooming. Since I have Jersey woolies I have three different brushes & a comb I use for their grooming. One I like to use allot especially between the full grooming is called a Zoom Groom. I use the small. It is rubber with rubber tips. It collects the hair & the bunnies seem to like the massage of the rubber tips. Might work with Ash's shorter fur & he might enjoy the grooming as well. Here's a link to see them:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3292


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Perhaps a toucan?! Or a peacock? heres a link! http://scienceray.com/biology/zoology/the-20-most-brilliantly-colored-birds-in-the-world/


----------



## PaGal

I was going to suggest you crochet a peacock if you have plenty of bright yarn.

A bird of prey would be cool. They may not be brightly colored but they are pretty.

Sorry to hear about the pellets. Boy if that happened to me I'd fear for my life as Thumper is so wild and crazy when pellets are around or when he thinks they are! Ha.

Holding back watering is supposed to make melons sweeter. We make sure our plants have enough water when they first start growing. Once they are a good size and doing well we only water when it gets really dry and hot.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Hey guys! Sorry I didn't reply to you all earlier. My laptop was acting up and I had to keep it off for the rest of the night.

Morgan, the brush I have is more like a human brush. Its definitely not a slicker brush. The whole reason I noticed that he was shedding was because I gave him a frozen water bottle to snuggle with and I rubbed my hands on the bottle to cool them off and than I petted his head and ears and when I looked at my hands there was fur on them. So I think wtting my hands would help a lot since it worked pretty well when I noticed he was shedding. I'll go try that again on him.

Alright, I'll replace his hay often as he likes to eat new hay. I wouldn't want his poops strung together. Maybe when we go to the grocery store again I'll buy a papaya. Thanks for the advice! 

Tauntz, Thanks for explaining how you trained your girls to play ball with you. I might try that with Ash sometime. I know it would be fun to play it with him. He sort of already does play it, I have some plastic balls and when I put one next to him he shoves it away with his nose and than I push it back to him and he shoves it away again. But he looses intrest after time so I may have to train him to do it. 

I did get most of the pellets. I put them in a big metal bowl and covered it. I'm sorry about your ceramic dish. Good thing you had a spare.

Thanks for that link! Those rubber things look pretty good. I'm sure Ash would love being groomed by those. I think I'll order one or two of them. They are pretty cheap.

Katie, thank you for the link! I'm sure I'll be able to pick one out of that list. Those are really pretty birds! I think a toucan or a peacock are great ideas.

Denise, I already am crocheting a peacock. Its not finished yet though. I would like to make another one soon though maybe with a bigger fan of feathers. The reason I wanted to crochet a bird of prey is because my dragon has feet that look like an eagle or hawks legs and I think they'd look pretty cool crocheted since they would be really big

Yeah that's what I read. I think I'll try it with my watermelons and see how it turns out.

Yesterday I finally finished my dragon! Yes! I took some pictures of it and I've been resizing them as I posted this. Anyway here he is. I hope you all like him.

































I'm just really happy that he's finally done! I do wish I had wire to put inside him though. When I go to WalMart again I'm going to buy some wire and see if I can't put it in his limbs and body.


----------



## whitelop

The dragon looks really good! I like the color a lot! And his eyes look really cool. You did a really good job on him.


----------



## PaGal

I like the dragon, it came out very nice.

I see what you mean about the feet being good for a bird of prey. If you want to crochet something with a little more color than most hawks or eagles then you could do either a bald eagle or you could look into different owls. You might find an owl that you like the looks of for crocheting.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Wow, love the dragon, you´ve done a really good job. 

I love seeing the finished thing, I bet an owl could be really good with big eyes and those big claws...don´t know what type though mmm.


----------



## Tauntz

Great dragon, Elise! What about a red-tailed hawk? While not flashy it could be more colorful with its tans, browns, white & reddish tail coloring. Or what about a phoenix with reds, orange & gold? That would be gorgeous in my opinion!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Thanks gals! 

Morgan, thanks, I like his eyes too. Especially his eyelids. I'm not sure why but there's just something I really like about them .

Denise, Thanks! I think a bald eagle would look pretty cool. Thanks for the suggestion. I like the idea of crocheting owls too. Thanks for that idea! I love their big eyes and I could buy some big plastic eyes that would look really cool in an owl.

Chris, thank you! I agree an owl would look really cool with the claws and eyes. I'll research some kinds of owls and see if I can find one I like.

Tauntz, thank you! And good idea, a red-tailed hawk would look great! And thank you so much for the phoenix idea. I actually never thought about making one of those. But that's a really good idea. I might just make one of them.

Today it wasn't very hot or very cold. It was a nice temperature it still is. 

I checked my watermelons today and there is another sprout! Yay! I thought I would only have 1 but now I have 16. I'm not sure if any more will sprout but 16 is still a lot. 

Right now we downloaded an episode of America's Got Talent. And were watching it right now, Its always fun to watch peoples acts. And I've already seen a lot of crazy, funny, and good acts so far.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Today its sunny and warm out. Not too warm. Just a nice temperature. I'm glad its not very hto. I hate hot days!

I went outside and I heard a weird noise, it kind of sounded like cicada. Maybe some of them have come out maybe not. But it wasn't that load.

The watermelons are doing pretty well. They are developing some new leaves. I'll take a new picture of the same two sprouts on Saturday. And each Saturday after that.

I downloaded a tutorial for a crochet stitch called the Crocodile stitch and this is what it looks like.






I want to use that stitch to make a crochet dragon. I think it'll look cool because it'll look like scales. Alright, off to watch the video now!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Brr, today it was raining the whole day, well pretty much the whole day. I don't know why its been raining so much lately. Its been raining for like everyday haha. I don't really mind because it means I don't have to go get the hose and water each watermelons sprout.

Speaking of watermelon sprouts or little plants they aren't really sprouts anymore, anyway there is one plant that has HUGE leaves. They are a lot bigger than the other watermelon plants. I'm thinking that that one might make some pretty big watermelon but I guess I'll see.

I wanted to say that for some reason our trampoline works really well when its wet. It was raining really hard today and after it cleared up I went out to jump a little (I know stupid thing to do when it just rained! ) because I needed to release some of my energy from sitting cramped up inside all day. Anyway when I started jumping on it iI could feel myself going higher than usual. Something about it being wet makes you go up in the air higher,

It was raining all morning so I pretty much spent the day reading a book. I still haven't finished reading it yet, I'm a LOOONG way to that. It has like 600 pages and I'm only 300 pages in, lol.

I still haven't watched the crocodile stitch video yet. I just don't really feel like watching it right now. Its probably going to take a long time until I watch it. I'm just never in the mood.

But once I finally watch it I would like to remake my chinese dragon using the crocodile stitch. I think it would look really cool. It would use up a lot of yarn though.

I was also thinking of using that stitch to make the bird I'm going to make but I'm thinking it might look to much like scales not feathers. What do you guys think? Now that I look at the picture I think it would make good dragon scales and bird feathers. Especially if the bird I make is really big.

We are in the process of really cleaning the house like every crook and cranny sweeping under the couch cleaning every corner. Anyway, I've been keeping Ash in his pen for the last couple of days because when I'm cleaning I have to move things around like furniture and things like that and when I get Ash out he llikes to go under them and behind them and it gets really hard cleaning and watching a rabbit, lol.

Were almost finished though. I can tell Ash wants out but he has to be patient. He'll get out. Its not like he's going to stay in it forever. But when I walk by he periscopes and stares at me like I'm going to let him out, lol. It makes me want to let him out, its hard to resist, believe me its hard, lol.

Oops, I didn't mean to write such a long post.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I love that bag...I want one. 

I hate it when it rains all day, no chance of that happening here. It´s the opposite, I was stuck inside all afternoon as it´s just too hot to sit out on my terrace mid afternoon as it´s scorching. I´m reading the new Dan Brown novel and it´s so good, I am so enjoying it. I sent a copy to my friend as it´s set in Florence and she´s gone on a cruise this week to france and Italy and she was in Florence yesterday. 

Elise, I laughed imagining you jumping up and down in your garden after all that rain. 

I know what you mean with Ash. I have to put mine away while I´m cleaning as they just get under your feet and I am scared of stepping on mine. they are just so nosey and want to see everything you´re doing.


----------



## Tauntz

Elise, if you do a phoenix something like the variegated yarn with the red/orange hues would work well, I think. Maybe something similar to this coloring to represent the beautiful red phoenix with the orangey hues of the flames: http://www.redheart.com/yarn/super-saver-economy/chili

Oh, & make a nest of flames to sit him in! That would be so cool! Now I want a phoenix! lol I can't wait to see your next creation! Have you decided on something yet?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chris, that bag is cool. There are lots of crochet patterns for really pretty bags. I actually haven't ever crocheted a bag, only by accident when I was crocheting a mitten and it turned out way to big so instead I turned it into a bag. Anyway I'd love to get into bag making.

Yeah, it seems to rain a lot in the Spring here but when its finally Summer its usually pretty dry. It is raining more than usual though. Its annoying. I haven't ever read the Dan Brown book, what is it about? I hope your friend will like it.

They are really nosey when your cleaning. They have to inspect everything and make sure your doing everything right, lol.

Tauntz, thank you for that link! I think that would be perfect yarn to use if making a phoenix. It looks just like flames.

I'm pretty sure what I'm going to make. I'm a bit torn. I want to make an owl and a phoenix, lol. I guess I'll just make both. But I'm pretty sure I'll make a phoenix first because they are really pretty!

Oh yeah, that would be really cool if I made him a nest of flames to sit in. When I go to WalMart again I'll see if I can find that kind of yarn in the link you posted. 

Now all I need to do is find a picture to use to make the phoenix. I looked up phoenix and there are so many pictures to choose from. Maybe you can help me find a picture that you like.

Now I can't wait to start the phoenix!  I hope that WalMart will have that kind of yarn.


----------



## Tauntz

Phoenix links:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Phoenix-Fabelwesen.jpg

This one is beautiful, it might give you some ideas:
http://sandara.deviantart.com/art/phoenix-282288129

Those were two I found quickly that I liked. Will check tomorrow to see if I find some better phoenix pix.

Yarn: I would get the yarn color number & lot number & see if Walmart or Michaels or Hobby Lobby has that or a similar color yarn that would work for you. 

Oooooooh, I can't wait to see your phoenix & owl! Did you choose an owl species? I think a barn owl would be adorable but then I'm partial to them! lol 

Stay cool you & Ash! Time for me to put bunnies, birds & myself to bed for the evening! Tomorrow we get a nice break from the 90+ temps & the horrid humidity after this storm front clears up sometime tonight. Have a bit of a headache hope it is just this unsettled hot weather.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Tauntz, thank you so much for those links! I think the first one is my favorite.

Yes, if you find any good ones tomorrow let me know. I'd love to see them. So far I'm really liking the one in the first link you posted.

Alright, thanks for letting me know. I'll see if I can find that kind of yanr. I only have a Walmart near me so that'll have to do. I really hope they have that kind of yarn, I think it would work very nicely for a phoenix. It would be perfect for flames.

Nope, I haven't chosen one yet. But good idea about barn owls. I love their huge yes. I'm going to look up some kinds of owls now... Alright, I just looked up owls and I'm thinking of making a horned owl. They are so cool!

Well good night! I'm going to stay up a bit longer and read a book. I find it hard for me to go to bed sometimes. Even though I am a little tired. Gotta finish reading that book!!! lol. That's good that it'll be cooler for you huys tomorrow. I hate heat! I wish it would just be like 70 degrees inside and out. I'm sorry you have headache. I hate headaches. I hope it clears up soon.


----------



## PaGal

Elise...I think a phoenix is a very good idea. 

Maybe since you found a video for the crocodile stitch you could try searching for a bird or feather stitch. Or maybe you could alter the crocodile stitch so it is a little longer and might look even more like a feather. I don't know much about crocheting though so I don't know if that is possible. 

Well if all 16 of your watermelon seedlings continue to grow and do well then you should have a lot of watermelon this year. I love when it rains since the plants grow so much better with rain then they do with watering from the hose. As long as it doesn't rain too much for the plants.

With the crocodile stitch there are so many things you could crochet, besides alligator or crocodiles, you could also crochet lizards and fish. There are so many interesting looking lizards and so very many pretty fish. You could also do snakes.


----------



## whitelop

Ohhh a fish would be so fun! It could be like a pillow with scales! hhaha. I love fish. 

I hope your watermelons plants grow lots of watermelon! Are you going to let one grow just the one really big one and let the other vines grow a few on each? Or are you going to let each vine only grow one melon? 
I also love when it rains instead of having to water. Because you can over water with the hose but you can't over water with the rain. The rain just does so much better for the plants. My tomato plants are like 5 feet tall now and the squash plants are HUGE. haha. Thanks rain!

Ellie's been in her cage a lot lately too, since the dog and stuff. She's been going stir crazy too. But yes, rabbits are nosy!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Denise, hmm, I don't think there are any videos for a stitch like that because I looked it up already, but I think I know how I can make the crocodile stitch longer. 

Yeah, I love it when it rains. Everytime it rains the next day everything looks like it really grew and got greener. Rain water is a lot better than water from the hose like you said. I hope I do get a lot of watermelons. I was reading that its best to let each plant only grow one watermelon so it uses all its nutrients and gives them to only one watermelon making it grow bigger so you have a big watermelon versus a bunch of small watermelons. What do you think? should I let each plant grow only one large watermelon or a bunch of smaller melons.

Yeah there are a lot of things I can make with the crocodile stitch. That's why I want to learn how to do it. You can make so many cool things with it. I think I'm going to start watching the video after this post. I can't wait until I can actually do it. I 'll try to design a few good patterns with it.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Morgan, I didn't see your post as I was writing back to denise. Anyway, yes, I could make a huge fish and I could sue it as a pillow. That would be nice. Thanks for the idea! I may even try that. I'm sure there are lots of fish patterns online.

I'm not really sure what I should do. I kind of want to let each plant grow only one watermelon. But I don't know. I'm looking for the way to grow most watermelon. I'm thinking letting each plant only grow one watermelon will produce large watermelons and if I let each plant grow more than one I might get smaller watermelons. I'm not sure, but I think I'll be only letting each plant grow one watermelon. I've also been thinking of letting most of the plants grow 1 watermelon and let maybe on or two grow as many as it wants and see which way is better. Whatever I do I'll let you guys know. 

I hope Ellie starts getting more used to Woody. Poor thing. She must be really scared.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Today is Saturday and so its the day to take a picture of my watermelon sprouts but I lost my phone again! This is getting SO frustrating. I keep loosing it whenever I need it. I'm going to look around for it I already did but apparently not enough. Its not fun when you can't find something you really want.

Its nice and sunny out, for now. Usually when its sunny out in the morning it gets really hot later on, so I'll enjoy the nice temperature now before the temperature starts rising. Its also windy. Usually when I'm on RO I'm using my laptop that's sitting right in front of a window and I can see the trees and pine trees blowing around . It was really windy yesterday too. We have a bamboo stick that helps support our Che tree and the whole stick blew out of the ground. Even though there was wire holding it in place.

Speaking of temperatures, I wanted to tell you guys that its been 40 degrees out at night. And it was cold this morning I stayed under my covers reading a book for most of the morning. Its weird because its June now so we shouldn't be having 40 degree nights and cold mornings. The weather is weird here.

Since I can't take a picture of my watermelon plants I'll tell you about their progress, well they look pretty much the same as last week except they are developing leaves. There are three plants that already have their new leaves open though.

When you guys garden do you ever get really impatient for your plants to grow? I know I do. I look at my watermelon plants each day and I'm getting really impatient for them to grow some more and grow some more leaves. I hate waiting! 

I let Ash out early this morning as he was getting antsy and I picked him up and set him on the couch and started petting him and I could see a lot of his hair coming off and floating away in the air. When I brush Ash should I take him outside on the porch when doing it so that his hair doesn't float all over the house? Like I said before I'm new to bunnies shedding. 

I'm starting another crochet dragon, its not going to be a chinese dragon but a dragon with wings. So far I have one wing done it took me about 8 hours to complete. It was a lot of work to make but totally worth it because it looks like a real dragon wing. I would take a picture of it and share it with you all if I had my phone.

Well I guess that's about it. I'm going off the computer soon and look for that phone! But before I do I'm going to finish a Bud Spencer movie I'm watching called Double Trouble. I love watching those movies. They are so funny. Do any of you guys watch them?

Yes, I watch and post on here at the same time, lol. I like to type out my posts and look back at the movie. Its nice to be able to do both things at once.

Ugh, that was such a long post. I'll try to make my posts smaller next time.


----------



## whitelop

What book are you reading? 

I get really impatient for my plants to grow and do their thing too. I'm like GROW NOW! LOL Thankfully, I get to plant earlier than you guys so most of my stuff is already making lots of food! I haven't picked anything yet because its not ready, but the progress of the plants is amazing. 
You'll see, they'll be sprouts right now, but then next week they'll be huge and then soon they'll have little watermelons growing on them! 
I've been really lucky this year, we've had a really nice mix of rain and sun so the plants have done really well. Last year though, was awful. We had no rain and my plants didn't get enough sun so nothing produced produce! 

Crap, I have a flock of free chickens! They're all out of the barn yard, dang beasts!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Morgan, I'm reading a book called Eldest its the second book in the series there are four books. They are fiction books about a rider and a dragon. The books are supposed to be for 12-15 year old's but I still like reading them. Another reason why I'm reading them is I am trying to write a fiction book myself. Yup, its going to be about mermaids. And reading other fiction books will give me a little head start on writing my own. Especially since this will be the first book I've ever written. I'm not sure if I will even ever finish it, or even publish it. But if I do I'll tell you guys. Even if I don't ever publish it I'll share the story with you all.

Yeah, I guess your right. I'm just so impatient for these things to grow! LOL. I wish there was some kind of thing I could pour on them to make them grow like crazy.

Ugh, I don't think I would be able to manage chickens, lol.

On another note, I found the iphone yesterday, I'm going to have to be extra careful with where I put it this time.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Just a quick update!

Its warm outside but only 70 degrees out which is nice because I hate all the 80 degree days. Its not really sunny out which helps cool things off too.

The watermelon plants look pretty much the same as last week but even so I'll take a picture of them to show you all. I'll also take a picture of my dragon wing I crocheted.

But first we are going to go to a Going Away party for our priest. We go to a catholic church and our priest is being moved to another county in 2 days from now so were having a Going Away party at 5:30 today. I'll tell you all how it goes when I get back.

I let Ash out today he hopped around and than did a DBF right next to me. It was so cute! The only thing is when he does DBFs he stays in that position for like a second and than jumps up, lol. He's one funny bunny.

Brr, I'm looking outside and I can see tree branches blowing. Maybe I'd better bring my jacket with me when I go.


----------



## whitelop

I've never heard of that book series, but its not in my age bracket so thats probably way. 
I hope you do write you book! I think that would be awesome! Let us know if you finish it because I would definitely like to read it. 

It was nice today, weather wise. It was in the mid-70's I guess and it felt pretty good.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Morgan, yeah, its not in your age limit. It was written in 2001 by a 15 year old and 3 years later when he was 18 a movie was made from the book called Eragon. 

If I ever do get my book finished I'll let you guys know. The thing is I just started it yesterday so it'll be a loong ways until its finished, lol. It'll probably take maybe 1-3 years. My uncle writes books and I may have a knack for it too. I hope so.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

So we went to the party, I just got back like 15-20 minutes ago. It was nice and warm out so we ate and some of us headed off to the park to play volley ball. The park has a nice net for playing volley ball with so me and my brothers and some others headed off to play volley ball. It was fun until it started raining. And we all had to get under a little bench that had a roof. Soon the rain stopped so we got out to play volley ball again and it was raining a little but not too bad so we continued playing for a while and soon we stopped but by the time we stopped we were soaking wet, so we left soon but my hair and clothes were soaking and I was really cold because I didn't bring a jacket. So when I got home I grabbed my bath robe and I'm wearing it right ow as I type this. I feel cosy and dry now, lol. Now all I need is some hot chocolate and a pizza, lol. We just started a movie so maybe I'll make myself a hot chocolate than everything will be complete. Haha.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

So here are some pictures I took today.




^ The dragon wing I crocheted.




^ The other side of the wing I crocheted.




^ I just thought I'd share a picture of our trampoline. Its 15 x 15 feet.




^ Before




^ And after.




^ These are the plants that are most mature.




Here's a picture of Ash I took today




^ And another picture I took today.

Wow! That was a lot of pictures, lol. I'd like to say that I'm still working on my dragon, I haven't started the next wing yet but I probably will tomorrow. And next time I go to Walmart I'll look for some good yarn for the phoenix.


----------



## whitelop

I've never seen Eragon, I wonder if its on netflix? hmm...I'll have to look. 
It seems like a good series to read though.

Ash is so pretty, he just has the best color! I also love your trampoline. I want one, but I think they're a little dangerous, so we would dig out into the ground and make a sunken trampoline. That way you can just walk on it and if you bounced off you wouldn't fall 3 feet to the ground, you would already be at ground level! I think its more safe for kids that way. 
Your watermelon sprouts are looking good! I can't wait for you to have lots of watermelons.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I don't usually get movies from netflix but check it out, it may be there. The movie itself didn't get much good ratings but the book does. I think the movie was okay though.

Yeah I've seen some trampolines that have been dug in to the ground. Actually when we go to town we drive by a house who has a trampoline dug into the ground. When I first saw it I thought it looked like a good idea. And its definitely safer. We usually don't have any kids jumping on it though. Only if someone with their kids are over our house we let them jump on the trampoline if they want. I think a net makes it a lot safer too. We've had that trampoline for a long time and no one had any accidents. No one really uses it anymore either, I jump on it occasionally. You get good exercise jumping on it. We used to jump on that thing and push each other around and the net would really help. I can't wait for them either! Usually I see a watermelon when it starts flowering and I look at the stems of the flowers and sometimes I see a little lump. And I get excited because its a watermelon. I was thinking of doing a time lapse of the whole watermelon. But I don't know how to make those.


----------



## Tauntz

Sounds great, Elise! My kind of evening! Volleyball was my favorite sport & the only one I was any good at! lol Volleyball is a sport isn't it?


----------



## Tauntz

Hmmmm, somehow I almost missed your pix! Ash is a lovely bun! Oh, sorry Ash! Handsome bun! lol Oh can't wait to see how your flying dragon turns out! Your watermelon plants are doing well! My grandmother had a green thumb but I don't seem to have much luck with plants besides African violets & so far my aloe plants are still hanging in there! My Jade trees seem to be at a standstill. I want to try some herbs for the buns but I need to grow them inside so I don't know how they will do. My house doesn't have good lighting inside but the outside gets all the sunlight there is since I can't have any tall or shade trees due to powerlines all around my property with a very small yard.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Tauntz, yeah I think volley ball is sport. I liked playing volley ball. The thing is it was wet and the ball was starting to get covered in sand so it hurt when everytime I hit it, lol.

I'm pretty excited for my dragon to be done soon. Making the wing was a pain though, it took me like 8 hours to make. But I think it was worth it.

It can take some time to be a green thumb, lol. I don't know if I'd call myself a green thumb yet. My friends and family call me a green thumb but I don't know, lol.

Even witha small yard you will probably still be able to grow some things. Yes, try growing some herbs for your bunnies. To keep them healthy just make sure to water them each day. How long of a growing season do you have?


----------



## Tauntz

Here in the south we have warm weather early. Planting is usually done around Easter for spring/summer plants. We've already had temps in the 90's in the day! lol So we are hot & humid! Fall if we have one is usually mid-October we start with some weather cooling! lol

Oh, when you go to Walmarts to check on the yarn if they don't have it you might ask them if they could order some of that color & how much it costs per skein if they order it. I don't know if Walmarts is able to order like that but some stores can & sometimes it doesn't cost more than what they already sell that brand for. My Walmart doesn't have a big selection of yarns. Michaels seems to have a big selection but I can rarely get there myself. Hope you can find a good color yarn for the phoenix when you are ready to make him! I haven't had a chance to check out any other phoenixes. Time for me to get everyone ready for bed here! Have a great night!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Tauntz said:


> Here in the south we have warm weather early. Planting is usually done around Easter for spring/summer plants. We've already had temps in the 90's in the day! lol So we are hot & humid! Fall if we have one is usually mid-October we start with some weather cooling! lol
> 
> Oh, when you go to Walmarts to check on the yarn if they don't have it you might ask them if they could order some of that color & how much it costs per skein if they order it. I don't know if Walmarts is able to order like that but some stores can & sometimes it doesn't cost more than what they already sell that brand for. My Walmart doesn't have a big selection of yarns. Michaels seems to have a big selection but I can rarely get there myself. Hope you can find a good color yarn for the phoenix when you are ready to make him! I haven't had a chance to check out any other phoenixes. Time for me to get everyone ready for bed here! Have a great night!



Wow, its pretty hot where you live! Usually we get frost in September or August.

Alright, tahnks for the advice. Hopefully Walmart will already have the kind of yarn I wan't. If not, I'll ask them if they can order it. Or I probably can just get it online. I've already looked at some cool crochet phoenix's I haven't found any patterns though. Maybe I'll just write my own pattern for the one I make and share it for free on my crochet blog. Good night! I think its almost time for me to settle down too.


----------



## Azerane

Ash is so cute, just want to give him head rubs!


----------



## PaGal

Volley ball is a sport. I love volley ball and always have.

I'm not sure if you should just let your watermelons grow one watermelon or more than one. The watermelons we grow since they don't seem to bother my hubby who is allergic are smaller watermelons. I like them too because they don't take up as much room in our fridge. We don't have enough room due to all the other food for as large one. If you want to see just how large you can grow them then I would have each plant just grow one. If you want a lot of watermelon I would just let them do their own thing. Probably what I would do is let some grow many and have some that grow only one to see what works best for you and then you will know for future gardens.

I do get impatient for my garden to grow but at the same time I want it to grow slow because I know how much work we have to do once everything starts producing since we can and everything.

I haven't read any of the books but I have heard of them and the movie. The oldest and one of the twins have both read the book. They liked it a lot.

Your dragon wing looks really good. 

I bet you have a great view from the trampoline when you are jumping on it.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Can´t wait to see the wings on the dragon, you are so talented. 

Your watermelons are looking OK, I can´t wait to see the fully grown ones. 

I used to love trampolining at school on the big one but I bet you get a great view as you´re bouncing up and down. 

Ash looks great, he is such a handsome chappie. 

We used to play volleyball at school but it´s quite a tough sport, hitting the ball with your hand really hurts.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Azerane, thank you! I'm sure he'd love for you to give him head rubs as he loves being petted there. 

Denise, thanks! I'd like to do whatever gives me more watermelon flesh. The insides. I like your suggestion of letting half of them grow as many as they want and half of them only 1. I'll try that this year.

Yes, it is a really nice view jumping pn it. We are surrounded by mountains.

Chris, Thank you! Yes, we get really nice views jumping up there. We are surrounded by mountains and colorful trees. 

You are right about volley ball hurting your hands. We got a softer volley ball and it really helps.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Today its a nice temperature. Not to cold nor to hot. Its like 70 degrees. A nice break from all the hot weather. It was raining for most of the day so that helped cool things off. The rain also helped the watermelon plants, they are looking pretty good!

I let Ash out on the porch yesterday and he was constantly head flicking and binkying, he seemed pretty happy. I let him out today and he was binkying too, though not as much as yesterday. Maybe he likees the porch better, lol.

He kept trying to chew things on the porch. I was crocheting some gray squares for the crochet robot I've been making since I hadn't completed that project in a while and Ash kept trying to chew on my metal crochet hook, lol. Silly bunny!

Speaking of the crochet robot. I started it a few months ago but than I stopped for a few months but I decided to start again. Its almost finished except its so time consuming sewing each little square together. Its going to be really big and cool when its finished though so I think it'll be worth it.

When I go to Walmart I'll make sure to get some gray and some white yarn because I'm going to crochet Ash. It'll be fun to make him.


----------



## whitelop

I can't wait to see your robot! 

I bet Ash was happy being outside! I know they love to get out and stretch their little bunny legs!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Morgan, the robot should be done soon. I'm going to have to work some more on him today. The whole body is bigger than a pillow!

Yeah he liked it! He's out on the porch now. Probably doing binkies.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Ash is so lucky having a porch to race about on. I bet he binkies like anything. I wish I had somewhere to take mine outside...maybe I´ll win the lottery lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chris, he likes the porch. I like having him on there too because I can watch him easier, when he's in the house he's always getting behind the couch and doing other things like that, lol. Do you play the lottery? We play it too, lol. I hope I win! Hopefully you'll win too.

Today it was wau to hot for my likings! I hated it. I spent most of the day inside than later on at like 5 pm when it was cooler I went outside checked on the watermelons which are doing pretty good and walked around, lol. Doesn't sound like a very productive day does it? LOL.

I didn't just walk around outside I set up a tent right outside the house. Its huge! Its 16 feet long by 10 feet wide. I'm loving it! It only took like 20 minutes to assemble. The reason why I set it up is because I'd like to sleep outside some nights as the nights here get really hot in the summer and it would be a lot nicer of I could sleep outside. I really like this tent, it has a little place where you can put an extension cord through if you want to put a lamp in it to read or something like that. I haven't ever used it before but I will soon. Maybe even tomorrow night.

Oh and later on in the day it rained a little! It only rained for a few minutes. I forgot to water my watermelon plants today so I hope the rain helped. There wasnn't much of it though.

*Yawn* I better be getting to bed soon. Its 12:24 pm and I'm SO tired! Haha. I don't think I should be staying up this late. Can't be too good for me. What is the lated you guys have stayed up to? I think the latest I've ever stayed awake was like 2 am.

Ash is still running about in his pen. Do rabbits ever sleep? Haha. I never catch Ash sleeping. The closest I've ever caught was him closing his eyes. Maybe he tries to sleep when I'm not looking, lol.


----------



## whitelop

The latest I ever stayed up...hmmm. Between the ages of 18 and 19, I worked like 65-70 hours a week at an outdoor produce stand, like 10-12 hours a day for 7 days a week. It was crazy. Anyway, I would get up really early and go to work and then go to a friends house and then not get to sleep until like 6am and then get up at 7 for work. Then the next summer, I would stay awake for like 60 hours at a time. Thats a long time. We were stupid when we were teenagers. I don't recommend doing things like that, its bad for the body. haha. 
Now, I try to go to bed at like 11, 12 at the latest on most nights. 

I know what you mean about it being easier to watch Ash when he's on the porch and can't get into anything. Ellie gets into everything when she's allowed to be in the whole kitchen, so when she's confined to just half its MUCH easier. 

It was really cool here yesterday, it was pretty nice!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Elise, I know what you mean, it´s so hot here too and not good to work in, it´s even worse as you drive home and see everyone on the beach boo hoo. 
And yes, I do play the lottery, I do the Euromillions one and also the Spanish lottery, wish I could win 44 million euros tonight :thumbup:thumbup If I do, I´ll be visiting all of you haha. 

Mine sleep quite a bit now but that´s probably because of the heat, they seem more lethargic in the summer but I put the fan on for them and they have frozen bottles as well. 

I stay up pretty late, never usually go to bed before 12 and if there´s something good on the TV, I will stay up until 1.30 or 2. I remember when I was a lot younger, I worked in Ibiza in the summer as a travel rep and I used to finish work, eat dinner in the hotel and then stay to watch the show. I then used to go home and get changed and come back and go down to the disco and then after that closed at 3, we used to go to another disco until about 6 in the morning. I then used to go home, sleep for a couple of hours and back to work...I think back now and can´t believe I used to do that nearly every day. I couldn´t do that one day now, if I only sleep a couple of hours, it knocks me out for days.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Morgan, wow! I wouldn't want to stay up that late, haha. 

I know, today I let Ash out and kept going under my table with all kinds of things under it and chewing on everything and than I had to squeeze to get him out. Its SO much easier watching him on the porch. 

Chris, wow that's late! I usually go to bed at about 12-12:30 pm. 

Cool! I hope you win! Here we play something called powerball and you can win 127 million. One time it was at 600 million. I don't know what I'd do with all that money if I won, haha. I'd probably give some to y'all on RO and I wouldn't want to just blow it like a lot of millionaires do. I'd probably have a house built and have a special room for Ash and any other bunny I get that's huge and just for them to play in.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

http://www.etsy.com/listing/95088417/baby-bunnies-three-amigurumi-bunny?ref=cat_gallery_12
Look what I found! Is this not the cutest?! :0


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Katie, I've seen those before and yes they are SO cute! I'm definitely going to buy that pattern someday.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Today it was very hot. Like 70 degrees but it was sunny out which made it fel like 80 degrees. Now its finally nice and cool though.

I just finished the next dragon wing. Boy they took a lot of work, lol. I'm sure the body will be easier. I should hopefully be finished making it sometime in the next few days.

Tomorrow is my brothers birthday. My mother loves to bake so she is going to make him a cheesecake. And we'll probably go somewhere to celebrate.

The watermelon plants are doing good! Since tomorrow is Saturday I'll get a pic of them for you all to see. I hope they make a lot of melons.

Finally! Our store nearby is selling watermelons again. We just got 2 of them yesterday. We ate one today it was SO good!


----------



## Azerane

I don't class 70 or 80 to be very hot at all  In fact 80 is like the perfect temperature for me! But then I love the really warm weather. Anything much less than 70 isn't too cold, but I don't really like it. I am a creature of summer though, I remember a heatwave we had several years ago, where we had 15 days in a row over 95 degrees. It was maybe a little excessive, lol.

Also can't wait to see the dragon with wings


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Azerane, maybe for you its not hot but for me it is! LOL. I've been sweating on those really hot days. And poor Ash is hot. I give him a frozen water bottle to lay with and there is a ceiling fan pretty close to him that I have on. We don't have air conditioning so its a bit hard to deal with.

Thanks, I'm hoping to get the dragon done soon. I hate having un-finished projects laying around so I'll make sure to finish it soon.

Oh and I just wanted to tell you all that Ash is really shedding now. Everytime I pet him I see a bunch of fur flie off and float away in the air. I've been petting him a lot lately to help him get rid of some of that extra fur! lol.


----------



## Azerane

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Azerane, maybe for you its not hot but for me it is! LOL. I've been sweating on those really hot days. And poor Ash is hot. I give him a frozen water bottle to lay with and there is a ceiling fan pretty close to him that I have on. We don't have air conditioning so its a bit hard to deal with.
> 
> Oh and I just wanted to tell you all that Ash is really shedding now. Everytime I pet him I see a bunch of fur flie off and float away in the air. I've been petting him a lot lately to help him get rid of some of that extra fur! lol.



I bet he's wishing he would shed more often, lol.

If Ash is struggling with the heat and he's ok to eat some bits of carrot etc, you can freeze the carrot or other freezable greens/veggies and then give them to him frozen. Helps to keep their insides cool  There's a local rabbit rescue here that takes in a lot of heat stroke bunnies over summer and they give the buns frozen carrots to help cool their internal temp.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Azerane said:


> I bet he's wishing he would shed more often, lol.
> 
> If Ash is struggling with the heat and he's ok to eat some bits of carrot etc, you can freeze the carrot or other freezable greens/veggies and then give them to him frozen. Helps to keep their insides cool  There's a local rabbit rescue here that takes in a lot of heat stroke bunnies over summer and they give the buns frozen carrots to help cool their internal temp.



Good idea. I've already been giving him a frozen strawberry each day but I think freezing carrots is a great idea! Maybe I'll try that.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Today its going to be hot! I can tell! Its already getting slightly hot and its sunny out. Well at least there are lots of things we can do today.

So like I said, today is my brothers birthday! I think we are going to go swimming in the swimming hole or a lake called lake Moomaw that has a nice beach and is great for going swimming in. The good thing about going swimming is it'll be warm today and the water will heat up nicely. If some of you wonder why we are not having a party its just because we are all sick of parties! LOL. I think it'll be much funner to just enjoy a day of swimming.

Not sure where we'll go yet but I'll let you all know soon.

I'll get a picture of thw watermelon plants now. I haven't even checked them today yet so I'll see how much they've grown now.

That's about it for now! Not much to update but I'm going to get a pic of the plants now.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I just love that bunny pattern, it is too cute. 

It´s hotting up here now, I prefer the spring heat but not the summer heat...too humid and too hot. It does get up to 40ºC sometimes and it´s much better to be in the house than outside. 

Hope you had a great day at the swimming hole and that your brother had a good birthday celebration. 

Frozen carrots are a good idea, I´ve never given mine frozen fruit. Can you freeze melon or watermelon for them as well ??


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chris, I think you can freeze watermelon. I haevn't ever done it yet but it sounds like a good idea to me. Just make sure there are no seeds when you do it!

So we didn't go to the swimming hole because my brother said that the river was too cold. So we are going to go on another warm day.

I'm eating cheesecake as I type this. Its SO good! My mother is a great cook! 

I didn't get any pics of the watermelon plants yet. I'll get them a bit later when it cools off some. Its still pretty hot!

Oh and I just finished the dragons tail. I'll keep at it so hopefully it'll be done soon!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

So we didn't go swimming today. But we'll go on another warmer day.

Sorry I didn't get any pics of my watermelon plants. I'll get them tomorrow. I'm SO tired! :yawn:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Oh and I just wanted to add, the moon is supposed to look biggest these next couple of days including today. I looked outside and it does seem a little bigger looking.

Also when I was out it was so bright outside I could see the trampoline and the tent easily. It was cool!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I'm going to get a picture of the watermelon plants today.

It was hot out, its still kind of hot but not that hot now. We didn't go swimming but we will sometime in the next few days.

I've got some more of my crochet dragon done. I hope it'll be done soon. I think it'll look cooler than any other dragon I've made because it will have real webbed wings.

I wanted to tell you guys that there is a guy we know and he has a bunch of kittens like 25 of them. He has a female cat and she's constantly giving birth to kittens. And than those kittens give birth to more kittens when they get older. So he has a bunch of cats that just run around the place catch mice and have kittens. Anyway, he said that he has too many kittens roaming the place and so he's going to kill them!  I was shocked when I heard that. These kittens are like wild cats that are afraid of you and hard to train. So he says that if I can catch some of them I can keep them to save them from being killed. So that's what I'm going to do. My parents say that I can only catch 3 of them so that's what I'm going to do. I'll see if I can convince them to get some more kittens. Or maybe I should just catch as many as I can and let them go, at least they'll have a better chance of surviving. Or maybe I can ask some shelters to take them in. But most of the kittens would probably get killed at the shelters anyway. Its SO sad!!!  

Well thanks for letting me vent that out. I'm still shaking at the thought of them all being killed.


----------



## whitelop

You might be able to call a cat rescue in your area and they could come get them. BUT I know how it it in WV and Tennessee, there is no rescue, there is no humane society, there are just kill shelters. And then there are people like that guy who have 25 cats because they didn't get the original mama cat fixed. Then the vets are SO expensive that no one can afford the costs because most of the people there are on the lower income than most of the other states. The vets don't make money so they jack the prices up to make a profit, but they barely make a profit because its just too much for the people to pay for their animals. So the people let the animals suffer, feeding cheap dog food and cat food, then setting the animals free to fend for themselves, getting hit by cars and being attacked by predators. 
Thats how it goes in a lot of places like that. You get back in a holler and you get stuck back there, mining coal or working at the Food City. 
Sorry. My mom lived in a holler in Tennessee and it was terrible. ALL the dead dogs on the sides of the roads, all the wild dog packs. The vet situation was either non-existent or too much to pay for. I know how it goes in areas like that though. I'm sure its the same way where you are Elise, no offense to you though! I know you're not from West Virginia though, and theres nothing you can do to help the state! 
But I hope that you can get a few cats and save them! I hope you're able to get them spayed and neutered so they stay around your house and they don't have anymore babies. They'll have a good life with you! I would try to get the smaller babies, that way they're easier to tame than the big ones. But anyone that you get will be good because it will be saved. 
I would try to leave them in the house for a month or so so it understands that you're trying to help and you love them. Then if you wanted to put them outside you could. Just make sure it knows where the food is. Even if you can't touch them and they just come to eat, its a better life than what they were living. 

Do you ever see wild dog packs? My husbands friend is from WV and he said that he always saw wild dog packs running the back roads. There would be like german shepherds and pit bulls and chihuahua's and mixes. They all joined each other and would hunt and scavenge together. But he said some packs would be SO wild that they would attack your car in a really desolate area and they were highly aggressive because they were SO wild. He said it was insane. 
Sorry, its one of the down sides of living in the country and it does bother me.


----------



## Tauntz

Elise, I hope your brother enjoyed his birthday! Yummy! I love cheesecake!

I wish you the best in catching & rescuing those kittens! I wish people would take the responsibility & care for the animals in their care & not treat them as a possession. They are living creatures that have feelings & suffer pain. Those kittens didn't ask to be brought into the world but when he got a female cat & didn't get her fixed he caused the problem of too many cats/kittens, not the cat or kittens! Sometimes I wish we could do the same thing to the people that want to do things to their animals. Sorry about the rant but animals can't do anything but people can do anything to animals. If an animal kills a person, they police & wildlife services come out & track it down & kill it. Sorry, I'm stopping my rant now.

Oh, I can't wait to see your dragon! You do such beautiful crochet work! 

Its been very warm & sooooo humid here! Yuck! Would be wonderful weatherwise if it weren't so humid! Summer has officially arrived here. Hope your watermelons do well!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Oops, I accidentally posted before I was done writing my post. Hold on a second I'll write up my post.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Morgan, you are right we don't have any good humane societies around here. They are mostly just kill shelters.  and I agree, why do vets have to jack up the prices so people like that can't pay. If they truly care for animals why make the prices so high. The best vet we have here is like an hour and a half away. We don't have any animal places around here. Yeah, I think I'll try to take the younger kittens. Right now the little kittens are too young to be taken from their mothers so I'll have to wait like 2-3 weeks before I can get them. I hope nothing bad happens to them in the meantime. 

I don't think I've ever seen a wild dog pack yet. I've only been here for like a year and a half now. One time when I was dumping the garbage I saw 2 dogs and one black pig running around with each other. I don't know if that was a pack or not, especially with a pig in the middle, lol. One dog had a collar though. I don't remember if the others had collars. 

Tauntz, I agree, they didn't ask to be brought in to this world. He made the mistake of allowing them to be brought here. Its not their fault. He should take full responsibility for his cats. He should get the females spayed and the males neutered. Its not fair for the poor kitties to loose their lives for his mistake. They should get a chance to live in this world. Its really not fair! I can't believe he would kill them just because there are too many. It so sad!

Thanks for the compliments on my crochet work! I hope to get that dragon done soon.

Its been hot here ever since May. I can't wait till fall its the perfect season, not too cold, not too hot.

Anyway, when the kittens get old enough I'll try to catch some of them. The guy who runs the farm has some people helping him and the don't want the kittens to be killed either so they will be happy to help me catch them. 

I'm hoping that some of the older kittens who are already fending for themselves can get away. They seem like good hunters so they would probably be able to feed themselves. One time when we were renting a house we had a wild cat that was really good at hunting and he didn't ever get sick. He also was friendly with us.

Anyway, thanks for the good lucks! I'm hoping to catch some of those kittens. Maybe I can convince my parents to let me take in 5 or 6. They didn't really tell me how many I could catch. My dad just said maybe I'll take 3 kittens to the guy.


----------



## Tauntz

Yes, & why don't vets offer spays at a lower or at cost for people who they know can't afford a high vet bill or allow to make payments. One of my mother's neighbors got a cat & just let it go so it stayed at my parents. That cat kept having kittens & my mom not wanting them to starve kept feeding the cat. So I called a couple of vet clinics I knew, explained the situation & asked about the cost to spay her if we could catch her. They wanted an outrageous sum! Needless to say my mother nor I could afford to spay the cat & she kept having kittens until something happened to her & we never saw her again. We would have gladly paid a reasonable smaller spay fee but we could not afford almost $300 for a cat that wasn't even our house pet! The no-kill shelters refused to take her even if we could catch her! So there was no help to help us with spaying the cat & at least trying to help keep the unwanted/no home kitten population down. Very sad. Sorry I seem to keep jumping back on this soapbox. :sad::rant::soapbox


----------



## Azerane

I hope you can rescue some of those kittens. Otherwise, I would be inclined to call a shelter for them anyway. They may still get put down at the shelter, but in my opinion it's worlds better doing it humanely that way than however the person who owns the farm intends to do it.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Tauntz, I agree, some vets are just all for the money. If I was a vet I truly care for animals so if someone had an animal that they couldn't pay for I'd take the animal in anyway and help it. I don't see why vet care shouldn't be cheaper. Some vets just don't care for animals, just money. Although I'm sure there are a lot of vets who do care for animals as well.

Azerane, I might just do that. I have no idea how he intends to kill them but I don't want to even think about it. I don't see why he can't just leave them alive. They aren't doing any harm to him. Its so sad!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yesterday we went to the swimming hole. It was really warm. And the river rushed really fast. It was hard to swim upstream, lol.

There's going to be an art contest that's ending in the next few days. I'm going to enter some of my crochet work in to it since you can win some money.

Its warm out, not very hot though. Its a good temperature.

Oh and tomorrow is tooth pulling day :/ I'm not looking forward to it. I'll just go tomorrow and get it over with.

Now I'm going off to make the legs of my dragon since I'm going to enter it in the art contest.

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Actually I'm not getting my tooth pulled tomorrow, I switched appointments with my father again. It'll help me work on my projects without having to think about it so its good for me as well as my father.


----------



## Tauntz

Not that you need it but good luck with the art contest! I'm sure your dragon will win a prize! Good wishes to your father with his dental appointment tomorrow! If the weather holds out for me tomorrow, I will be doing some major house cleaning including bunnies house/pen! Sometimes I wish the bunnies & other pets did their own room/house cleaning! lol


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Tauntz, thanks, I hope I win. I can enter a few things so I'm going to enter that chinese dragon I made and this dragon when I finish it. So far its really coming along well. It should be done sometime in the next few days. Especially since its body is finished.

Thanks for the good wishes for him. I'm sure he'll do fine though, he's had many teeth filled in his life. My appointment is sometime in July now.

I know, wouldn't that be awesome if they would clean their own room/house? 

If anyone is wondering I'll be getting that Phoenix yarn when my mom goes to Walmart as last time my father wen to Walmart I forgot to tell him to get the yarn. Even if I did ask him he probably wouldn't have found the right yarn as he's not good at finding things for other people in stores.


----------



## Troller

Well good luck with the contest and the dentist. Had a few done some years back and the procedure itself sounded barbaric during it but wasnt so bad. The cotton in the mouth afterwards was more annoying.


----------



## whitelop

Oh the worst part is hearing it in your head! haha. 
You'll be fine Elise, its just one this time! 

Good luck on the contest! I hope you place well!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Thanks everyone! 

Micheal, thanks, I know it does sound pretty scary. It wasn't that bad the first time I had it done though. Thanks for the good wishes at the contest.

Morgan, thanks, I'll be getting it done in July since we switched the appointments. I know its only a one time thing though. Thanks for the good wishes! I hope I do win something.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

So my father went to the dentist today, everything went fine. 

It was warm out but not very hot I'm thankful for that as I hate so much heat. I like 70 degree days best. I can't wait until its Fall. Its my favorite season of all time. I love the foliage. And all the leaves scattered all over the ground and all the wind. What season do you all like best.

The watermelon plants are doing good. Most of them grew a new leaf and that is good. Can't wait to taste the watermelons they grow.

What I've been doing so far is putting a cup of water in the fridge so whenever I'm thirsty I drink from it. I love doing it, its so good to drink the nice cool water when I'm really hot.

Its still hot now, though not as much as earlier on in the day. Sometimes I hate Summer for its heat. Haha.

I'm almost done with that dragon. The contest will be over this week so its motivating me to get it done. If I don't get it done in time I'll just use my crochet chinese dragon for backup.


----------



## Tauntz

Elise, since I live in the southern US, I prefer spring &/or fall. Unfortunately, being in the south we don't get much of either. We seem to have at least 9+ months of summer, usually about 10 or 11 months of summer temps. with just a week or two of spring & fall & whatever is left we call winter. lol Our winters are only about a month to a month & a half long & not nearly as cold as the northern states. We also get allot of humidity except during winter. So it is almost always hot & muggy! Yuck! Summers here I don't think I could endure without air conditioning. I don't go out except to do what must be done outdoors, I can't enjoy gardening or going for walks or just what most people think of fun summer things. Oh, except swimming but no pool or other place around here to swim so I don't even get to enjoy a nice summer swim to cool off outdoors. Don't want time to fly by but will be glad when we have cooler less humid weather.

Can't wait to see the finished dragon & to hear how you did in the contest! Good luck!


----------



## whitelop

Good lord Tauntz, where do you live? I would assume, Mississippi, Alabama, southern Georgia, or Florida by the way you talk about the weather! Or possibly Texas. I don't really consider Texas the "south" per say, but more like northern Mexico, southern mid-west. And I loosely consider Florida the south, because most of the residents in Florida are from the north so its more like South New York. haha. Mississippi, Alabama, Louisiana and southern Georgia are the deep south to me, and the most culturally alive parts of the south. Kentucky, Tennessee, Virginia and West Virginia are not really southern, they're just...backwoods. Theres a different kind of accent there and its a little weird, because its like the north and the south mated and came up with Tennessee and it was the awkward kid. And there is my overview(because everyone wanted to know) of The South, from someone from South Carolina...(the best state ever!)
I live in SC and we still have winter months! From like November to the end of March, then we get one really awkward 80* day in January that makes us all think its going to be spring soon. hahaha. I HATE winter, I don't like being cold. I don't like the snow, cold rain or any sort of ice. haha. When we went to Pittsburgh in December a few years ago, I thought I was going to die. Then when we went in April, it was SO cold at night my body was like WTF ITS APRIL! ITS SUPPOSED TO BE 80* NOT 30*. Then we got home at it was 80 and my body was no longer confused. 
I love summer. Its hot, its humid, I look like a lion because my hair is really thick and really big, my makeup runs and I'm constantly sweating...but I love every stinking minute of it. LOL For some reason, I really like to sweat. Yes, I'm totally weird. I just sort of enjoy sweating. Like when I'm outside doing something and there is sweat dripping down my nose, I know I'm doing something. When I'm inside cleaning and I'm sweaty, I know that I've accomplished things! Plus, sweating is good for you! 

I can't wait to see your dragon and see how you place in the contest! I'm sure you'll do well!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Tauntz, wow, 9 months of Summer! I don't really like Summer because of the heat but I would love that looong growing season, haha. Wow, Winter is really short where you live. I don't like Winter much but it would be a nice break from the summer heat. 

Morgan, you just made me laugh. LOL. Usually our Winters last for a few months and fall for a few months and Summer for a few months. We have almost equal bits of all. Sometimes in January we do get a few warm days but mostly cold. I don't like Winter either but it is a nice break from the Summer heat. 

Normally its cold in April here. Its not really until mid May that it starts to really warm up. I hat months like April that are really cold and rainy. My favorite weather is cloudy warm and maybe windy. 

Sometimes I like the Summer heat. And sometimes I like sweating too. But I really prefer warm cloudy windy days like I said before. I love Fall.

Oh and thanks for the good wishes. I have until Saturday or Sunday to enter my things so I'm going to try to finish that dragon today and me done with it. Sometimes I wish I could crochet with super human speed, lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I'll be thinking about you and hoping you win...your crochet creations are fantastic. 

I like spring best when the weather´s warm and bearable. It´s a bit springish at the moment as it´s lovely during the day but cooler than normal at night so comfortable to sleep. When real summer hits, it´s too warm, humid and too hot to sleep comfortably at night. we´re never happy with what we have, are we lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chris, thanks. I'm going to take the dragon there today.

I don't like Spring very much because its cold and wet here when its Spring. And we have all kinds of bugs every where.

Oh and I just wanted to show you all. Ash got a post in disapproving rabbits here: http://www.disapprovingrabbits.com/2013/06/ash.html

You can send them pictures of your disapproving rabbit.

Also under Ash's picture it says, thanks Maria. That's just because my email has the name Maria in it.


----------



## Tauntz

Great picture of Ash on Disapproving Rabbits! :inlove:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Tauntz, yes I was very lucky to have gotten that photo at the right time.

Just a quick update, I got the crochet dragon done for the art contest. I also made a rider for him with a shield and a sword and a belt and some clothes and a saddle. I don't have time to take any pics as I'm leaving in 10-20 minutes and have to get ready but I'll take some pics when I get back.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

So we just got back. I dropped off two of the dragons and left. They along with a bunch of other pieces of artwork will be judged in a few weeks. I didn't know that I would have to wait two weeks so I wont be able to take any pics until then.  Oh well. I'll get some pics as soon as I can.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I ate some watermelon this morning. It was good! 

Today its going to be 76 degrees and mostly sunny. Its good that its not 80 degrees or higher like it usually is. I'm so sick of the hot weather.

I wish I could get a pic of that dragon I made. I believe I'll be getting it in a few weeks. Maybe 2-4 weeks. I can't wait to hear how its placed. 

I almost want to make another dragon now. I thought about making a Youtube video telling how to make the dragon in case anyone wants to make it. 

If I do make another one I'll have to get the yarn next time I go to Walmart, which will be pretty soon I think. 

Actually I don't think I'll make another dragon. At least not yet. I want to make the phoenix like Tauntz suggested. 

Now I'm looking outside and I can see the sun is coming in and out if the clouds. I think today will be a nice cool day.

Happy Saturday!


----------



## MILU

haha, I love Ash's pic in the disapproving bunnies website!! haha


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

MILU, I was so excited when I looked over those pictures and saw that I got a really disapproving bunny face. I knew it would be perfect forgoing on that site.


----------



## Tauntz

Elise, hope you had a wonderful Saturday & now, Sunday! It has to be hard waiting for them to judge your crochet work & get your dragon & other crochet pieces back! I know I would be anxious waiting! A video of making your dragon would be wonderful! I'm sure many people would watch & learn from it! Stay cool!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Tauntz, thanks! You are right, it is hard to keep waiting for my stuff to come back. I djust don't like the thought of it being somewhere else. In the meantime I've found some cool phoenix pics that I'm going to use. I've decided to make the phoenix tomorrow with some yellow yarn and later on when I go to Walmart I'll look for that other kind of yarn to make another poenix.

I just wanted to add that we went swimming at the swimming hole today! It was pretty warm until later on and it started to get cold so we drove home.

Oh and here is the picture of the phoenix I want to make. I know exactly how to make those flames sticking out of the back of the birds head. And in the other parts.


----------



## Tauntz

Ooooooooh, I love that phoenix!!!!!! Can't wait to see him crocheted! He will be awesome!!!!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I know! Isn't he great! I'm so happy I found that pic.  I can't wait to make him.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Today it wasn't very hot, a nice break from all the heat we've been getting! It wasn't very sunny out and right now its a bit chilly outside. I love it!

Those watermelons are growing so fast. I have to take a pic of them for you all to see. I can't wait to see the melons they produce. Hopefully they'll be pretty big.

Haven't started on the phoenix yet, I probably will tomorrow as I'm going to watch a movie soon. Its called Trading Places. Some of you have probably watched it. Its a great movie!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Long day! I decided to take Ash out on the porch for some fun since he loves it out there. He was shedding a lot of fur. Evrytime I pet him I can see it flying off in to the air. I swear, his fur is so annoying! It floats all over the place and just annoys me. Haha,

I did get some pics of him on the porch though. I decided that I haden't gotten any pics recently so I'll upload them tomorrow and post them.

Still haven't heard any news about my crochet dragon. I'm getting anxious. Hope I don't have to wait much longer to get it back.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Here are the pics.













^ A good view of how he looks after shedding some fur.




^ Weird dark mark of fur on his head.




^ Another view of how he looks after shedding some fur.





Its been rainy and overcast for most of the day today Its been raining a lot. It still is. So most of the time I've been staying in. The good thing is it wasn't very hot because of all the rain which was nice.

I hope to get my crochet dragon back soon. In the meantime I've been looking for some cool dragon pictures to design another dragon with. If any of you all find any good pictures please share them and I'll take a look at them.


----------



## Tauntz

Great pix of Ash! What a handsome bun! :heartbeat: 

Hope you soon get the contest results & your dragon back! I know how anxious you must be!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Thanks Tauntz. Yes I am getting anxious especially because the rider has a shield and a sword and those can fall off of his hands easily. If they do I can always make themagain but still it would be nice of they stay on.

Oh and I forgot to say that Ash's nails are getting too long and need to be clipped. When I go to Walmart again I'll be sure to get some cat nail clippers. The only problem is he can be a feisty little guy when it comes to doing things like that. I'm going to watch some youtbe vids on clipping bunny nails hopefully they wll help. How do you all clip your buns nails?


----------



## PaGal

I love Ash's color. Thumper looks similar to Ash right now as he is shedding as well and is showing a difference in color as Ash is.

Good luck with the contest!:happybunny:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Denise, thanks. Yes, I always thought Thumpers coat resembled Ash's. Now with all that shedding they probably look even more alike.

Thanks for the good luck! I hope I win.


----------



## whitelop

I love Ash's molt line! Its so funny! Ellie had a little tiny molt line but she's black on the back so its hard to see it. 

I always used regular toenail clippers on Foo's nails. The big ones not the small ones. It always worked pretty well, I turned them to the side so it didn't like flatten the nail out, ya know? I didn't like the idea of getting the round cat clippers stuck on her nails and hurting her. I don't even use the clippers with the round holes that you put the nails through, because I have always been scared to get them stuck.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Morgan, this is the first time Ash has been shedding. Its so weird! LOL.

Hmm, I read in a bunny book that cat nail clippers are good for clipping bunny nails. But I'll research some more online. Does Ellie get squirmy when you clip her nails? I know Ash probably will. He doesn't like people holding his paws. Another scary thing is his nails are black so its harder to see the quick. I heard of shining a flash light through them though. Maybe I'll get someone else to help hold him while I do it.


----------



## Tauntz

Elise, I have done my buns nails a bit. I find I have an easier time with regular people nail clippers. For some reason I can never get those cat nail clippers to work for me. Also, I do my buns like I do my birds, I always work on conditioning them to allow me to touch their feet & nails. When we are having time together, I try to make it a point to touch every part of their body just briefly & then reward them with a small treat as well as praise. A friend of mine said when she had buns that she was able to get her buns where she could do their nails by herself. I usually end up only clipping one nail during our grooming session until I eventually get them all done. The back feet & nails are the difficult part. If you have someone who can hold your bun while you do the back feet/nails it will be a big help. Oh & I just clip the very tip of the nail. That way you don't usually cut the quick & have bleeding. Be sure you have either flour or corn starch for bleeding. I always have a little container beside me so if I do accidentally cut the quick I can stop the bleeding with the flour or corn starch. I like it better than the powder you buy at the pet shops for bleeding & it doesn't burn the skin.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Thanks for those tips Tauntz! I'll look in to clipping with human nail clippers since you all seem to say its best. 

On another note, we went outside for a while and we saw TONS of fireworks! It was so cool! We are going on a mountain on Saturday to see some really awesome ones!


----------



## The Frenzied Fox

Ash is so pretty! DO you have pics of your crocheted projects? I"d like to see! I'm an artist and I love to see other artist's work! When I clip Pipkin's nails I tend to wrap him up tight in a fleece piece of fabric I have and stick a limb out at a time. The tight feeling/not being able to see helps calm him I think. I haven't trimmed Tribble yet so we'll see how that goes with her. I know with Pipkin he had to get used to being handled like this over time.


----------



## Azerane

I can't remember if I saw it on another thread, or whether I was youtube browsing, but I watched this awesome video the other day on nail trimming: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEFrHZbw6tQ[/ame] I tried a similar thing with bandit today, though I was managing to just give him head rubs while cutting the nails on one of his paws. I got four nails done and then he'd had enough. But it was a pretty good achievement. The back feet are often harder I think.

I use cat nail clippers on Bandit, they work well. He also has black nails and it can be quite tricky, when in doubt, just cut closer to the tip. If you're using a torch it can help to have someone to shine it, but I found that hard and annoying because of needing weird angles and them not knowing exactly where I wanted it shining it just frustrated me  But certainly give it a go, you might have a more helpful helper than I did, lol. Otherwise, it can help to sit in a chair by the window so you can use the light from the window.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Thanks for those tips!

And yes, I have TONS of pictures! I spent at least 10 minutes gatherng them up for you. I'll post them in links.

http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/bunny-51-7295.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phpa6ft7xam1-7296.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/dragon1-7304.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/dragon2-7305.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/dragon3-7306.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/dragon4-7307.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/dragon7-7310.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/dragon6-7309.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phpyluagwam-7308.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/dragon8-7311.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phpzfi7hupm-7327.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phpc5shezpm-7326.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phpm68qn7pm-7232.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phpecszwjpm-7233.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phpjb4bdmpm-7235.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phpbcdppupm-7234.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phpui47dtpm-7236.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/bunny-11-7291.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/bunny-41-7294.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phpkbkteoam1-7293.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/bunny-21-7292.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/chainsaw4-7185.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/b1-7186.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/b2-7187.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/b5-7190.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/b4-7189.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/b3-7188.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/b6-7191.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/b7-7192.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/b8-7193.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phpwbbud0pm-7141.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phpkv5x9upm-7140.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phpwema6zpm-7142.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/chainsaw3-7184.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/chainsaw2-7183.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/chainsaw1-7182.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phpoiniqrpm-7058.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phpo0l0lrpm-7059.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phpnjwokopm-7060.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/php4sgyvepm-7063.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phpe7rppepm-7062.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phplldkfvpm-7061.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phpryhh9vpm-7064.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phprafwodpm-7065.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phppm1bqtpm-7057.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phpr3jwiwpm-7016.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phpv816papm-7017.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/php3vmmjaam-6961.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/php9xnpouam-6962.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phpv3kwxqam-6963.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/php7clqqiam-6995.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phpvvfnexam-6965.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phpsnfuscam-6964.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phpagyzkyam-6996.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/php6qgjgcam-1-6997.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phpvpehhgam-7010.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phpbgw9u4pm-7011.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phpbrx1abpm-7012.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phpi2khj3pm-7013.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phpipslmopm-7014.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phpmy1rxcpm-7015.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phpie1gtbam-6830.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phpletp9mam-6831.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phpclabd9am-6832.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phpmiyi4eam-6833.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phpk83czdam-6834.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phpintcmpam-6835.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phpk06mn6am-6836.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phpqtcekdam-6839.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phpipzmxmam-6838.jpg
http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/5/4/4/2/phpbhnepjam-6837.jpg

Finally! Whew! LOL. I got all those links typed. There are quite a few pictures that's why it took so long for me to reply to you. Now two of those pics are pics of a dragon wing. I do have that dragon fnished but I didn't get the time to take pics of him yet so that's why I only had pics of the wing.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Bec, thanks for that video. I'll go take a look at it.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Oh and The Frenzied Fox, what kind of art do you do?


----------



## Tauntz

Great video, Azerane! That video is great for showing step by step how she trained her bunny! Wow! Would love to get to the point that it is that easy with both of my buns! Especially not having to restrain them & being able to do it 100% by myself! Hope is still too skiddish.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Wow, I just watched it Bec. That's an swesome video! I'm going to have to try that with Ash. I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yesterday it was pouring so hard. I'm starting to get sick of rain. I have mixed feelings about it, I like it because when it rains I don't have to water anything. But I don't like it because the ground gets all muddy and slimy, lol. 

Right now its a nice warm day. Its sunny out but not that hot yet. I've got an ice bottle for Ash to snuggle with when it does get hot. Its a little windy out but its a nice day. 

This summer seems to be cooler than last summer. A lot cool! I think we must have had a heatwave or something because its been MUCH cooler this year. I remember every day it was 90-100 degrees and we were sweating like crazy. I really like this summer better and I'm sure Ash does too.

If Morgan is reading this I'd like to say that I think its so cool that you were on Snowshoe mountain. What are the chances that we were both on that mountain before. Anyways, today that mountain has everything free. We can go swimming in the pool, bungee jumping, rock climbing, boating, and going on ski lifts. Every year on this day they have a free day. I've been waiting for this free day for a while now. Its so expensive to do everything and I love it when they have free days. Saves so much money. We are going to leave at 3 pm and stay for a long time. Until its dark. So I decided to get this update in before we left.

I've been looking for pictures of dragons to make another crochet dragon. I'd say one of my favorite things to crochet are dragons. I just think they look so cool. And now that I don't have that other dragon with me it makes me more want to make another one. I want to keep making them until I design the perfect wings and body and legs.

The watermelon plants are bigger but I still wouldn't call them vines yet. They seem like they are taking so long to grow. I'll get a picture of some of them to show you all. I hope we have enough time left for them to grow watermelons.

My brother was walking outside and he said he saw someone n our property run away when they saw him. He said he just saw a figure of the person running. We have no idea who it could have been but we think it was most likely a kid since I don't think an adult would run away. 

OMG, I almost just lost everything I wrote. This page somehow changed to another forum. I pressed the back button and everything I wrote was still here. SOOO relived.

Oh and I forgot to say that yesterday was my dads birthday. Funny how my sisters birthday is the day before my dads.

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yesterdays fire works were AMAZING! OMG, I loved them all. They were exploding right above us and they were sooooo pretty. I love Snowshoe mountains fireworks. I'm going to come there every year. This years fireworks almost seemed better than last years.

Oh and we went swimming for quite some time in their pool yesterday. It was really fun.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

So tomorrow I'm going in for the pulling. I'm nervous but I'll just have to get it over with. Its only one tooth. I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## whitelop

I went to Snowshoe when I was like 17? Maybe it was either 2006 or 2007, I think 07 because then I would have been 17. We stayed up there 2 weeks, the week of July 4th when they do all the activities durning the day, like the mini carnival and the bluegrass bands and the open market with the jewelry and stuff. It was so cool. We spent days just walking around the shops and all the little kiosks during the day. Then at night they had movies in the little square, so we would sit bundled up in winter coats and sleeping bags because it was cold at night, and watch kids movies because thats all they showed. Then they did the fireworks on the 4th, then a few days after that, all the fun stuff ended and it was just the regular little town and there wasn't much to do. 
SO we went to Elkins or somewhere in the middle of nowhere and rode a 5 hour train ride up the mountain to Spruce. We learned a lot, but the weather was cold for July, so we had coats on. Then we went to a Chilies or something somewhere around there and realized that we couldn't smoke in the bar area! Because they had just passed the WV law that you couldn't smoke in a restaurant. So we had to go outside at night, in the cold to smoke. LOL In SC we could smoke in restaurants until like 2 years ago, so back then, it was very strange for us! Oh and with that Chilies experience, my friend told the waiter that it was my birthday so we could get a free dessert. So he just brought the sundae out without singing or anything and she made him turn around and get the rest of the staff and sing me a song. lmao. It was hilarious. We can not be trusted in any restaurant. 
It was pretty cold up there, at night and in the shade because it was pretty windy the whole time. There was no humidity and it was so high up, that we didn't expect it to be so cold. We came from here in July and it was HOT HOT and humid and got up there and it was like 68 and chilly! haha. It was pretty weird for us. 
BUT I do love Snowshoe and we had such a great time up there when we went. I don't know how to ski, so I don't know if I would want to go up there during the winter, but my dad used to go up every year to ski. And my uncle goes up several times a winter to ski, he loves it up there. Summer time Snowshoe is a great thing though! I loved the restaurant the Foxhole or something, I can't remember what it was called, but we ate there like every night!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I got my tooth pulled today, it was definitely easier than the last 2 teeth I had pulled. It didn't hurt as much and it was a lot quicker. I did start to get sore and painful when the numbing wore off so I took some ibuprofen and that cleared the pain up pretty quickly. I don't feel sore or painful any more. Its going to take some time before I can chew with that side but at least I have the other side to chew with. It was annoying last time when I got both of my teeth pulled 2 months ago because I couldn't really chew hard things for a few weeks. I'm happy I at least have the other side of my mouth to chew with. It always feels weird the first day you get them pulled. Its so weird to feel a tooth you've had for a while gone. It feels pretty weird but after a couple of days I'm sure it'll feel more normal. That's how it felt with my other teeth when I got them pulled. Its a pain getting teeth pulled but I'm happy to say that I'm finally over with all these pullings. I'm sick and tired of dentists and to be honest I don't want to see one for a while now lol.

On another note I wanted to ask you guys if any of you have seen the website JibJab? Its a really cool website. Its a place where you can upload pictures of your friends and family and there is a little place where you can adjust the heads of the people and then afterwards once you are done there are a bunch of little videos of people doing things like Singing, Danceing and doing other crazy stuff. And you can than put the head of yourself or your friends and family and put it on the body of the person whos dancing or singing and than you can send the card to anyone you want. There are videos for fathers day and mothers day and for all the holidays its a really awesome website. You do have to pay to be able to do it though. Its only about 15 dollars a year though. We used to have an account but then my uncle actually visited the JibJab people and made friends with them and my uncle was like my niece and sister have a JibJab account and they said oh cool, we will grant them a lifetime account with out having to pay. It was so cool. We still have the account. Anyway its a great website you guys should check it out. Just type in JibJab.com.

The watermelon plants still aren't very large yet BUT I think I saw a flower bud on one so maybe the Carolina Cross type of plants make watermelons when they aren't very large. I don't know, we'll see. I just hope they produce some watermelons. The only thing is I'm going to have a lot of watermelons by the end of this lol. Maybe they wil just keep and not rot but I don't know. If I have to I'll give away some of them to friends and maybe I could even sell some at the farmers market. I don't know how much you can really make from farmers market and if its really worth it though. I was even thinking of selling some of my crochet work at the farmers market but I don't know if its worth it. I mean you have to sit there for hours now that must be really boreing lol. And I don't know how much money you can reall make. Oh I can hear it starting to rain now, well its good because I won't have to water any plants for today. I've been having a nice break from watering things as its been raining almost each day.


----------



## Tauntz

:woohoo Glad the dental visit went well & hopefully no more dental visits for a little while anyway! :balloons: Watermelon is also good to eat after dental visits! Not hard to chew unless it has seeds that you bite into! lol


----------



## Azerane

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> I got my tooth pulled today, it was definitely easier than the last 2 teeth I had pulled. It didn't hurt as much and it was a lot quicker. I did start to get sore and painful when the numbing wore off so I took some ibuprofen and that cleared the pain up pretty quickly. I don't feel sore or painful any more. Its going to take some time before I can chew with that side but at least I have the other side to chew with. It was annoying last time when I got both of my teeth pulled 2 months ago because I couldn't really chew hard things for a few weeks. I'm happy I at least have the other side of my mouth to chew with. It always feels weird the first day you get them pulled. Its so weird to feel a tooth you've had for a while gone. It feels pretty weird but after a couple of days I'm sure it'll feel more normal. That's how it felt with my other teeth when I got them pulled. Its a pain getting teeth pulled but I'm happy to say that I'm finally over with all these pullings. I'm sick and tired of dentists and to be honest I don't want to see one for a while now lol.



Best wishes on a swift recovery from the tooth pulling. I just set a date today to go into hospital to have my wisdom teeth removed :shock: I've only had one tooth pulled in the chair before and it really wasn't too bad, the needles hurt more than the actual pulling, it's just a weird sensation.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Tauntz, thanks, I don't think I'll be going to the dentist for a while which is good because I'm sick of them now, lol. And yes watermelon is good to eat once getting a tooth pulled, in fact I did eat some watermelon when I got back there were a few seeds but not too many.

Bec, thanks, I hope your wisdom teeth removal goes okay. Your right, I think the needles do hurt more than the pulling.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

The pain is MUCH better. I'm no longer taking any pain medication. I hate getting teeth pulled and I wish I didn't have to have these done.

So today we were going to go over a friends house but then it started raining pretty badly and we were going to have a big cook out outside so we decided not t go. We will go in 2 weeks though. It'll be my birthday in less than 2 weeks as well.

It turns out that what I thought might have been a flower bud on one of my watermelon plants was really just a leaf "bud". I'm starting to kind of give up hope that theses plants will even make any watermelons. I mean they are only about 6-7 inches tall! Have any of you guys ever had watermelon plants when they were that small?

I'm starting on another crochet dragon. It will look like the other dragon except smaller. I have one wing done now.


----------



## Tauntz

Oh, so glad your feeling better & no longer needing pain meds! I'm with you, I don't like having teeth pulled. Of course, I have a dental phobia & don't like any dental procedures. 

Happy birthday in advance! Oooooh, birthday cook out would be so fun! So you are a July baby too?

What colors are you making this dragon? Can't wait to see your latest dragon project! Any news on the dragon you entered in the contest? Hope you hear soon! I can hardly wait to hear how you did!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Thanks, yes I hate all dental work too. It freaks me out, lol.

Thanks, yes, my birthday is on July 22. My sisters birthday is on July 4th and my fathers birthday is July too. We have a lot of July birthdays in the family.

This dragon is going to be yellow, the other one is Blue. And no, I haven't heard any news yet. They said they would call me if I won. I think they will be judging the items sometime in the next few days. I can't wait to here if I won anything either. I don't like having to wait. I've been waiting long enough already, lol.


----------



## PaGal

I'm glad you are feeling better.

You said it has been cooler this year where you are. What have the daytime temps been? What have the night time temps been? It could be your watermelon plants are growing slowly if it has been cool out. Plants grow mostly at night and when it's cooler they grow less. I saw a few small watermelons growing on my plants the other day. They are about the size of gold balls right now but it has been in the 90's here with the night temps in the 70's.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Thanks. I think its usually been around 70-80 degrees in the day and 50-65 degrees at night. Last summer was a lot hotter. It might explain why my watermelon plants aren't very big, like you said.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Missed all your tooth drama, hope you´re feeling better now. I detest going to the dentist, bad memories of when I was much younger.

Hope some of your watermelons do come out


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Today it was pretty much dry for most of the time but then later on it started raining. It was raining really hard. I can't believe it! There were puddles all over the ground and it was just...icky!!lol. At least I don't have to water anything for the rest of the day.

I have a bird feeder outside and lately I've seen lots of birds on it. Mostly gold finches. They are really pretty yellow birds. I hear them calling songs and other gold finches come to the feeder. I should get some pictures of them. Another good thing about that bird feeder is the gold finches eat the japanese beetles we have here. So they don't eat my watermelon plants. I can see a bunch of dead ones laying near some bird poop. The birds do a good job of getting rid of them.

Right now I'm watching a funny movie called Stardust. Its a great movie. Have any of you seen it?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

We have been having a nice break from the heat all week but it started again today. Its been hot today. The next few days are supposed to be 85 F too. I hate the heat, can't wait until its Fall.

My dad went to Walmart and various other stores today-he's still gone. Every time we need supplies and food we go. Its about an hour and a half of driving not very fun but that's why we go only every 2-3 weeks. 

Ash has been acting kind of lethargic lately. I don't think he's sick I just think its the heat that's bothering him-its bothering us all. I've been putting extra cold water in his ice bottle. I can hear him munching on is hay right now. For some reason its relaxing to me to hear it, lol.

The sun is finally not shining any more today buts its hot in here. Its cool outside though. After I post this update I think I'll go outside. Its so hot inside, I need to cool off. Maybe I'll take Ash outside later in the day today to cool off.

I think where my tooth was pulled is healing pretty well. It hurts from time to time, especially when I accidentally chew on something with that side. But it'll heal soon. Can't wait until I can chew with both sides again. Its so weird not being able to chew freely with both sides of my mouth. 

Hope everyone's having a nice Friday!


----------



## Tauntz

Elise, I love the fall & spring! Just wish we had more fall/spring here in the south! Seems we have summer and then a week or two of fall if we are lucky & then our winter but it is usually very mild winters here. We get a week or two of spring & then summer again! lol I personally prefer a little cooler weather but this is where my family decided to stay when dad retired from the military. I don't like cold weather for long but I do like a little more cooler weather than we get here! Guess I am just hard to please when it comes to the temperature! lol Hope you & Ash can stay cool!

Glad your tooth extraction is healing up nicely! Yes, it will be nice for you to be able to chew on both sides once again! 

How's the crocheting coming with your dragon? Hope you can find a good yarn to use for a phoenix!!!! I want a phoenix!!!!! lol Hope I can one day be good with the amigurumi as you are! Need to sit down & work on it more but have been doing allot of cage cleaning & other much needed work around here. All this rain & thunderstorms we have been getting has made it difficult for me to keep up with the cage cleaning & things I need to get done.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Ash sounds like my boys, the heat is really making them lethargic and they spend most of their time flopping or meatloafing and don´t do much running or binkying until it gets quite late and cools off a little bit. 

Good to hear your mouth is healing nicely.


----------



## whitelop

Ellie's been doing a lot of flopping out too. Its been pretty warm and humid and gross here, so she's been trying to stay cool I guess. 

I'm glad your tooth is spot is healing well. The mouth is the fastest part of the body to heal. 

I can't wait to see your crochet dragon! 
Also, I didn't know it took you guys that long to get into town! My moms house in Tennessee was like that, it took her 40 minutes to get to a gas station. It took like 30 more minutes to get into the town to get the food and stuff. I like living in the country, but not THAT far out. haha.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Tauntz said:


> Elise, I love the fall & spring! Just wish we had more fall/spring here in the south! Seems we have summer and then a week or two of fall if we are lucky & then our winter but it is usually very mild winters here. We get a week or two of spring & then summer again! lol I personally prefer a little cooler weather but this is where my family decided to stay when dad retired from the military. I don't like cold weather for long but I do like a little more cooler weather than we get here! Guess I am just hard to please when it comes to the temperature! lol Hope you & Ash can stay cool!
> 
> Glad your tooth extraction is healing up nicely! Yes, it will be nice for you to be able to chew on both sides once again!
> 
> How's the crocheting coming with your dragon? Hope you can find a good yarn to use for a phoenix!!!! I want a phoenix!!!!! lol Hope I can one day be good with the amigurumi as you are! Need to sit down & work on it more but have been doing allot of cage cleaning & other much needed work around here. All this rain & thunderstorms we have been getting has made it difficult for me to keep up with the cage cleaning & things I need to get done.



I don't know how I could bear to live where you live because you guys have such short Fall and Winter and Spring and 9 months of Summer. That would be too hot for me. The only thing I'd like about it is the incredibly long growing season. 

Thanks, it hurts sometimes if my tongue touches it but not much. Its healing up pretty well.

Haven't really done much on the dragon right now as I'm trying to untangle my black yarn. I want to make a unipeg, unicorn + pegasus in crochet. Got to untangle my black yarn first. After that I'll look for some yarn for the phoenix.  I'm sure you'll be awesome at amigurumi! I've only been crocheting for a year and a couple of months now.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Going to eat watermelon now, I'll reply to everyone elses post when I get back.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chrisdoc said:


> Ash sounds like my boys, the heat is really making them lethargic and they spend most of their time flopping or meatloafing and don´t do much running or binkying until it gets quite late and cools off a little bit.
> 
> Good to hear your mouth is healing nicely.



Yes the heat isn't good for them. Ash is laying down right now. I refreshed his water with really cold water so that should help.

Thanks, yes its healing pretty well.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

whitelop said:


> Ellie's been doing a lot of flopping out too. Its been pretty warm and humid and gross here, so she's been trying to stay cool I guess.
> 
> I'm glad your tooth is spot is healing well. The mouth is the fastest part of the body to heal.
> 
> I can't wait to see your crochet dragon!
> Also, I didn't know it took you guys that long to get into town! My moms house in Tennessee was like that, it took her 40 minutes to get to a gas station. It took like 30 more minutes to get into the town to get the food and stuff. I like living in the country, but not THAT far out. haha.



Ash is really stretching out on our tiles. Probably because they are cool and it feels good to lie on them. 

Thanks, yes its healing pretty well.

Town is actually only 30 minutes away from us BUT most of the stuff we need to get is unfortunately most of the stuff we need is in another town which is an hour and a half away.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

So today its been really hot like yesterday. No rain today so I guess I'll have to water the plants. Almost everyday has been rainy so its been a nice break from watering but I guess now the rainy days are over. Its really hot I'm sweating in the house as I type this.

Finally today I'm going to pick up my crochet dragon. We called them and they said we could pick it up today. Not sure how it placed they didn't tell us that so I guess when we go today we'll find out. I'll be leaving pretty soon and I'll be back at around 5 or 6 since we have to go to a number of different stores. And than at 6 we are going to the swimming hole since its so hot. I just figured I'd get an update in before we leave.

We've been seeing quite a few snakes around here lately. Yesterday I saw two snakes near my watermelon plants under a board that I put near the plants to kill the weeds. And today I saw some snake skin. One thing I like about winter there are no snakes. I don't like walking knowing that snakes might jump out and bite me, lol.

I feel like taking a cold shower since its so hot, maybe I will.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Hey guys, sorry I haven't updated lately

So after finally getting the dragon back yesterday I got a couple of pics for you all. The art contest was being held at a library near by here and when I submitted it they said they would call us and tell us if I won. So I waited and didn't get any phone call and a couple of weeks later I was going to be going to the town the library was in for some supplies so I called the library and asked if I could pick the dragon up and they said yes you can pick it up any time. So I decided that when I went to town I would pick the dragon up on the way back. So I walked in to the library after I had done all of my shopping and I walked over to the table where I saw my dragon and I was a 1st place tag on it!!!  woo hoo!!! :clapping: :yes: I was pretty happy when I saw it but now I'm wondering why they didn't call me since I won like they said they would. They also said that the winner would get some money and I didn't get that either yet. I'm thinking maybe they'll send it by mail. Anyway I don't really care much about the money or that they didn't call me I'm just really happy that I won. I think I might even get in the newspaper! It was nice finally getting the dragon back after a long time. Oh and I forgot to say I made a little rider for the dragon too with a sword and shield. Anyway, I should stop blabbing and show you pics of the dragon and its rider. Here they are. I'm pretty sure that this is the best thing I've crocheted yet. It tops my other projects. I love making dragons and hope to make a bunch more in the near future. I've always liked dragons and its plenty fun designing and coming up with the shapes needed to make the dragon. But often I have to undo some parts and redo them to make them look better. Its all trial and error. But I'm very happy with how he turned out. There I go off again blabbing, lol. Here, I'm going to stop and post some pictures now.





























So today I looked at the watermelon plants and a couple of them already have flower buds! Defintely flower buds this time I can see the green petals and everything. Hopefully I will still have some time left to grow some of the watermelons. They should open in a couple of days. I can't wait!

So right now I can keep hearing thunder and once in a while I see some lightning. Its pretty stormy today. We usually don't get many thunder storms around here. It did rain a bit but not very much. The weather has been so weird today! We were planning on going to the swimming hole today but than it had to start getting stormy. The thing is weather.com said that we weren't supposed to get any rain at 5 but of course we did. Weather men can be off quite a bit. Its happened a bunch of times before where it says that it won't rain/snow ect but it does. A lot of times I don't trust the weather.

Oh and yesterday we got Ash a new fan! it was only 20 dollars and it works really well. At first when I turned it on and positioned it near him he ran away because it scared him but now he already loves it and I already see him laying near it often. I'm glad we got it it seems to really help cool him off a bit.

Right now I can still here the thunder and it looks foggy out. Next Saturday we are going to see fireworks. I don't know why they are having them so late but I like watching them so I'm happy.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

So yesterday we went to the swimming hole. We first drove over and we saw that in the usual place we would swim there was quite a few people so we went to another part of the river that's a couple hundred feet from where the first one is. Its under a bridge where cars pass. There are a lot of big fish in that area and the ground is flat under the water. Then some people came to that part of the swimming hole and we had an eating break and went to the first swimming hole. We stayed for a while and than couple of people came with 3 dogs. 2 of them were large pretty dogs and the smallest one was a little dog. Funny thing is they said that the little dog could be really mean. One of the big dogs went in the river and stared really intently in to the river-they said he was trying to fish, lol. It was funny to watch and the third dog had to sit in one of the guys laps in the water. The dogs were pretty funny. Than is started raining and thundering so we left. 

The watermelon plants haven't opened the flowers yet but I can see some more buds. Don't know if I will get many watermelons this year or any at all. Hopefully I will I want to see if I can get some big ones.

I can see Ash hopping around trying to chew things right now. I better write this post fast before he gets a hold of something that he can't have. I wish I had a huge bunny room made of apple wood where I wouldn't have to worry about him chewing things.

So the library people called me today and said that they sent a check for prize money. Its 25 dollars. 

Do any of you guys ice skate? I haven't ever ice skated but I'd like to learn how. I found out online that you can get something called synthetic ice. Its plastic that's designed for skating on they make it really close to ice as a substitute for ice. You can buy panels of them and connect them together. We want to buy some of them. Especially my mom who used to ice skate as a kid. I would cost 5-10 thousand dollars to make a decent sized one but we still want to buy it anyway. Were going to save up some money to get a bunch of the panels.

Hope everyone has a good Thursday!


----------



## whitelop

I haven't been ice skating since I was a kid. I'm southern and thats not really a thing down here. haha. But my husband is from Pittsburgh, so hockey is huge up there, so he naturally knows how to ice skate. haha. 
That would be really cool to have an ice rink in your yard or something! haha. Thats kind of crazy though, that they make that stuff.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I know its weird, they started making them sometime in the 1900's but they weren't made very well and they collected lots of dirt and grime, so I read anyway. And then later on they started to make them better. I do agree that it would be awesome to have one in your yard. This is something that we are seriously looking in to buying. We were even thinking about actually putting one together and charging people around 5 dollars an hour to skate on it. There aren't any skating places around here so we thought it might get popular. Plus you wouldn't have to maintain it like you do real ice rinks.

_________________________________________________________________________________________

So today we went to a "world class" swimming hole. At least they call it a world class swimming hole. When we went there it was horrible! The water was freezing like 60 degrees and I saw 2 "arms" of a crayfish laying on 2 rocks. And I saw a skeleton of a crayfish with a missing "arm". It was so weird. I'm never going there again. lol. Plus its an hour away when the better one is only 10-15 minutes away.

And after we left the "world class" swimming hole we stopped off at our favorite one. We had a good time and the water was like 80 degrees. It was a nice difference from the "world class" swimming hole.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

So yesterday it rained a little bit. It was thundering quite a bit too. I looked up online how to play poker and played with coins just for fun with my brothers. It was fun to play. We didn't actually bet on real money though. We just used some coins for chips. It was a fun game.

I think they watermelon flowers are going to open soon. They look like they are pretty developed. Don't know if I have enough time for the plant to actually grow a watermelon though. I think we have about almost 2 months left. I don't know if that's enough time for a giant watermelon to grow though.

Ash chewed up my book yesterday. I don't really mind as we are getting the boxed set. Its The Lord Of The Rings books. He chewed up The Hobbit. I like the movies so I decided to try reading the books and see how they are compared to the movies.

Hopefully we will get to go swimming today. Its been really hot out recently and we've been going almost everyday. Its a nice way to cool off. We'll probably leave in a couple hours.

Ash has been enjoying his new fan. He's been laying down next to it everyday. I think it really helps cool him off. I put a frozen carrot for him in the freezer but a couple days later I took ti out to give to him and it was rotten. Ew! I should have known it would rot. I think I'll stick to giving him frozen strawberries.


----------



## Azerane

The carrot rotted? That really surprises me actually. I mean you can be packaged frozen carrot, so I don't understand why you couldn't just pop one in the freezer. Nevermind, if frozen strawberries work then that's fine too  I'm glad Ash is enjoying his fan though.

I wish it was warm enough here to go swimming, I love swimming and can't wait for summer again.


----------



## whitelop

Maybe you just left the carrot in the freezer too long or something. I hate when I forget a bag of carrots in the drawer of the fridge and they get dried out and weird looking. haha. 

I've only been swimming once this year. I would love to go swimming in a swimming hole though. 

I hope your watermelons do well, I wonder if its been too wet for them? I wouldn't know, I've never grown watermelons.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I probably did leave it in for too long. It was in there for a few days, I just guess I didn't think it would rot.

It might be too wet. Its been raining everyday for like 2 weeks! But finally I have some flowers on my plants.

So today its my birthday. I have a favorite show called Once Upon a Time and someone wrote a book about the show. I got the book for my birthday. Its already a good book and I've only read the first chapter. Its long though, 300 pages long. It'll take a while to finish but I like long books.

We might go swimming today. On Wednesday we we go to a swimming pool. I saw pictures for it and its a pretty big pool. Its heated with solar panels and its pretty cheap, 3 dollars per person. I've never been there before but I'll see if I like it.

Its been raining pretty much everyday for like 2 weeks! I just looked at our rain gauge outside and it looks like we got an inch of rain! It does get annoying walking outside and feeling my shoes sink in the mud. When its fry here the ground is really hard. I ride my bike on it sometimes for exercise.

What are you all looking forward to do in Fall? I'm mostly looking forward to hiking on some trails and biking on a trails.


----------



## PaGal

:happybunny: Happy Birthday Elise!!! I hope you have a wonderfully, fun day!


----------



## whitelop

:birthdayarty: Happy Birthday! How old are you?! 
I don't really like birthdays that much, because nothing fun happens anymore. I stopped celebrating at 21 and I'll be 24 this year, so the next birthday will be the one I'll celebrate. I'll go with every 5 years. haha. 
I'm glad you got something you like though! Its always nice to get something you'll really enjoy. 

I like the fall because I can open my windows and get fresh air. And I can go back outside! haha. Its been so hot and muggy and rainy for the last few weeks, we haven't been going outside that much. Then maybe we'll go to the mountains or something for the leaf color changes. Also, my best friend gets married in October, so I'm pretty excited about that.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Happy birthday Elise.....hope you had a great day. 

Wait till you get to 40 or even 50, then you really will feel like stopping celebrating birthdays....imagine being my mom´s age, I always laugh and tell he that she´ll get a telegram from the Queen when she´s 100...I´m sure she´ll get there. 

I just want the summer to finish and get back to some cooler weather which is around 25ºC here and we can get a good night´s sleep again. I haven´t been swimming yet this year at all and I live right near the sea and have a pool downstairs. Am I getting lazy or maybe just can´t stand the heat...much nicer indoors and in the shade. 

That´s weird with the frozen carrot, yuk. I haven´t tried any frozen fruit on mine...sounds like a good idea. I have got the fan on all the time thought...dreading getting my electricity bill.


----------



## Azerane

Sorry I missed it yesterday, but I hope you had a really happy birthday


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Sorry I haven't updated my blog lately. I have a lot to talk about. I'm going to reply to everyone's posts in a minute. (Not literally, of course! )


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

PaGal said:


> :happybunny: Happy Birthday Elise!!! I hope you have a wonderfully, fun day!



Thank you Denise!  It was a pretty fun day!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

whitelop said:


> :birthdayarty: Happy Birthday! How old are you?!
> I don't really like birthdays that much, because nothing fun happens anymore. I stopped celebrating at 21 and I'll be 24 this year, so the next birthday will be the one I'll celebrate. I'll go with every 5 years. haha.
> I'm glad you got something you like though! Its always nice to get something you'll really enjoy.
> 
> I like the fall because I can open my windows and get fresh air. And I can go back outside! haha. Its been so hot and muggy and rainy for the last few weeks, we haven't been going outside that much. Then maybe we'll go to the mountains or something for the leaf color changes. Also, my best friend gets married in October, so I'm pretty excited about that.



Morgan, 17. My, time does fly! I know what you mean about not celebrating. Once I get to your age I'll probably stop. Because I live with my parents we always celebrate on my birthday. I can't see myself celebrating at 23 though.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chrisdoc said:


> Happy birthday Elise.....hope you had a great day.
> 
> Wait till you get to 40 or even 50, then you really will feel like stopping celebrating birthdays....imagine being my mom´s age, I always laugh and tell he that she´ll get a telegram from the Queen when she´s 100...I´m sure she´ll get there.
> 
> I just want the summer to finish and get back to some cooler weather which is around 25ºC here and we can get a good night´s sleep again. I haven´t been swimming yet this year at all and I live right near the sea and have a pool downstairs. Am I getting lazy or maybe just can´t stand the heat...much nicer indoors and in the shade.
> 
> That´s weird with the frozen carrot, yuk. I haven´t tried any frozen fruit on mine...sounds like a good idea. I have got the fan on all the time thought...dreading getting my electricity bill.



Thanks, I know what you mean I wont be celebrating at 50 or 60, lol. Your mom seems pretty healthy I hope she does go to 100.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Azerane said:


> Sorry I missed it yesterday, but I hope you had a really happy birthday



Thanks Bec,  Its okay, better late then never as they say, lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

First of all yesterday I went over my friends house we stayed for pretty long especially since one of my friends had to get a cast on his arm so I went with him and his brother and 2 sisters in the car while he got his cast. He broke his wrist. The doctors said that he could take it off in 4 weeks. So when we all got back to his house I stayed until like 9:20 and than left. I always like going over their house. So many fun things to do. They have goats and cows and its pretty cool! They had 3 dogs but one of my friends told me that one of them died a few weeks ago.  There are still 2 dogs left though. I asked how old one of the dogs were and my friends told me that she was 14! I was impressed! I've seen other 14 year old dogs and they are so slow and depressed looking. This dog is up and about barking a lot and running around. She's quite the character. She could easily be mistaken for a 2 year old dog.

Ash has been chewing so many things lately! I can't believe it I can see chewed up books left and right. I don't know why he can't just chew his toys instead. Funny how they always chew the stuff you don't want them too but they don't chew the stuff they really should chew. If I hold up a piece of wood that's made for him to chew he just sniffs if and chins it but oh boy when he sees a book to chew he'll go right to town chewing it all up. I can see him right now in his pen laying down. Most likely with thoughts of chewing books in his head.  I'd love to have a HUGE bunny proof room made of metal just to put him in so he can't chew anything. And where he can play all day. 

Well in other news me and my parents are friends with a man and her husband. Her husband is around 70 and she's around 50. She goes for horse riding lessons and she wants me to get lessons as well. I do really like horses and I'd love to get horse riding lessons but unfortunately we just don't have the money now. She did suggest paying for it herself as they do have a lot of money. I kind of feel weird accepting but she keeps insisting. I think it would be a whole lot of fun to do it though. I'd like to get a real horse sometime. I've always wanted one ever since I was really young. 

Oh and if you guys are wondering, at the bottom of my post is a manually put in signature. I asked the mods and they said its fine if I manually put a signature in my posts. 

_____________________________________________________
My and Ash's blog: Ash's adventures! please check it out! 
Pics of Ash: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/photo/albums/ilovemyrabbit-783.html


----------



## Azerane

Do you have a white pages phone book? One from a previous year? If so, you can give that to ash and he can go to town on destroying that. Otherwise, you can get some really cheap paperbacks from second hand book stores for around 50c or $1 sometimes, so maybe you could get some books for him that he is allowed to destroy.

I've always thought that learning to horse ride would be fun, it can be expensive and while i certainly understand why it would feel a little weird to accept them paying for it, if it's something you really want to do and they're persistent, I wouldn't knock the opportunity back


----------



## whitelop

I took horseback riding lessons from the age of 6 until 12 then rode on my own after that. Even taught a few people in my day. I learned how to jump and do all the English stuff. Then after the age of like 16 I grew out of English and started riding Western and helped herd some cows. haha. 
Horses are one of my favorite animals and I would really love to have one. Maybe when I grow up.  
They're really special animals. They're so smart and they're all so different from each other. I really did love riding, but haven't ridden since I was like 20. Funny story actually. The second to last time I rode, I was with my dads friend and two other ladies. We went on a ten mile ride, which is a long ride. So we get to this river and we're taking the horses down the boat ramp to drink some water, they were a little afraid of the water so I bent down and put some in my hands to give to my horse. I was squatting down, she nudged me so hard that I ALMOST fell into the water. haha. I fell forward up to my elbows but didn't get my legs wet. I started laughing so hard that I couldn't get up without falling in, so one of the girls I was with hand to like push me back right! hhaha. Then we ate beanie-weinies out of the can with peanut butter crackers. Thats actually a pretty good combo. LOL 
I think if you're offered the chance to learn how to ride horses, you should totally take it. They're amazing. But your butt will be SORE. You have to ride the sore out! haha. Thats what we always did. 

I agree with a phone book for Ash. We get like 5 a year for whatever reason and I don't know how to throw them away properly. So I sort of store them places. I need to start giving them to Ellie.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Phone books are great, mine have got through a couple since I´ve had them and the best thing is they are free lol. I do know what you mean though, we spend a fortune buying cute bunny stuff for them to keep them occupied and they´d rather eat the floor haha. I am sure that they just do it to annoy us hoomans who after all are their personal slaves. 

I used to ride about 15 years ago as I had a friend who had a horse and I used to go with her. I loved it and when I moved to where I am now, I met a bloke who also had horses and used to ride with him. He sold the horses so haven´t ridden for 3 or 4 years but would love to again. There´s just something so liberating about running through open fields on the back of a horse.


----------



## PaGal

Give Ash some cheap books or phone books if he likes chewing them that much. I have given Thumper just about everything ever recommended as safe for a bun to chew and yep he still chews stuff he shouldn't.

If the lady is a good friend of ya'lls, can afford it and is insistent then by all means take her up on the offer. Don't miss this opportunity to learn something new and to have fun. We work with a couple of young guys who race who's racing is paid for by an uncle or a family friend. In both cases the person is more than happy to pay so that the guys can race. They enjoy being a part of the racing as well as the time spent together. My hubby also helps out the young guys as well and I can see how much he enjoys being a part of their learning. This lady may feel the same way and I am sure being friends she would enjoy having you there at the lessons as well. After all, fun things are even more fun with someone you like that you can share it with.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Wow, haven't been on in quite a while. A lot has been happening.

Well first of all one of my watermelon plants finally has a watermelon on it. Its like really small. You know when you look at a dried up flower and you can see a little striped ball in the stem? Well that's what I see. I'm pretty sure its a watermelon as I remember those always grew in to watermelons with my other watermelon plants I've been growing before.

Lately its been kind of cold. Weird I know right? Like during the day its hot but at night it gets down to 40. It used to be like 60 at night before. I can't believe Summer is almost over. Seemed to past so quickly! I don't really mind though as I can't wait for Fall. Biking, Hiking, and crocheting season. I say crocheting because a book will be coming out on October 1st that has instructions on how to design and crochet any person you know. I can't wait for that book to come out. 

Ash has been a little gassy lately. I've been letting him out a whole lot more than usual. I heard letting them run around helps get the gas moving. He's been getting a lot better. I'm still keeping him of pellets for a little even though he's so desperate to get them. His cardboard box was near the table with the pellets on it and he tipped the pellet bowl over with his paws. I gave him a little bit of pellets today since he's getting better. I'm glad he's getting better.

I've pretty much been lacking being on here because I was so worried about Ash but now that he's better I'll be back on here more. I do have some pictures I'll upload soon. Right now Ash is laying in front of his fan right now. I think he really likes that fan.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Don't really have any old phone books on hand but I'm sure I can get some. We have TONS of newspapers though so I can give him some of them. 

I really would like to learn horse back riding. Its seems like such a fun thing to do. I've always wanted my own horse. They are one of my favorite animals.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Not a real update but just wanted to say that I'm going to be clipping Ash's nails ina couple of minutes I'm nervous but it has to be done. I'll log off now.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

So I haven't been on here much. I don't really feel very motivated to come on any more much. I don't know why. I'll try to come on more often though. I'll make a real update soon just wanted to say that it turns out we didn't clip Ash's nails because we don't really have any flour on hand.

I will catch up on everyone's blogs either today or tomorrow.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

So I'll clip Ash's nails tomorrow. We have the flour now but I don't feel up to it today. I think I'm catching a cold because I'm starting to feel sick, not fun. I don't like colds at all. Especially because when I get a cold my ears get plugged up which is really bad feeling. 

I'm going to crochet a Medusa with snakes and all that will be life sized for the next art contest. It'll be next near but the Medusa will take quite some time to make. I always thought Medusa looked so creepy, lol. I think she would look good crocheted.

Ash seems to be a little sick. Like gassy. He was a little gassy a few weeks ago and now he's got it again. He's off pellets for a little while. I'm just trying to get him to eat as much hay as possible and drink lots of water. I think he'll be fine though. He seems to be getting better. 

My watermelon plants finally have started flowering. One of them actually has a few tiny melons on it. Very tiny but maybe they'll have a chance of getting big. We don't have much time left before the frost, maybe a month. But hopefully it'll make some melons.

That's about it. I haven't been on RO much because my internet hasn't been working well lately. Its working better now so hopefully I'll be on more.


----------



## whitelop

I hope you get watermelons before the frost too! It doesn't frost here until like November. 

Does Ash have clear nails? It shouldn't be too hard to clip them if they're clear. Ellie has clear nails and I can see the quick and where to nip them. I just use regular people toenail clippers, they work well. 

Did you get any simethicone? That might help with Ash being gassy. Maybe you could give him some belly rubs too.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

It frosts in usually November as well but its been really cold this Summer and people are predicting that its going to be a cold, bad winter, lol.

No, unfortunately his nails are black. I'm sure it is pretty easy to see the quick with the clear nails but Ash doesn't have clear nails. I heard of shining a flashlight behind them to see the quick though. Is Ellie squirmy when you clip her nails? Do you have to put her in a bunny burrito? Ash is pretty squirmy and I can't see him liking getting his nails clipped, lol.

Yes, I got some. I didn't give him any yet because I just noticed him being gassy yesterday but I'll probably give him some today. He doesn't seem to bad though so hopefully its just a minor thing.


----------



## Azerane

Sorry to hear your not feeling well, hope you're feeling a bit better soon. I certainly know how it feels 

Best of luck clipping Ash's nails, even if you only get a couple done it's still a good experience to do. I found that it helped to draw up a chart of Bandit's front and back paws with all the nails on it, and then after I clipped a nail I would cross it out on the chart. That way, since I was only doing a couple of nails at a time, I wouldn't get confused as to which nails I had and hadn't clipped.


----------



## whitelop

I forgot to mention, I don't know if you saw the video, I'll try to find it. But there is a good method to cutting nails that they explain. Basically, you put the clippers on the nail, gently squeeze twice. If there is a reaction you've reached the quick and there will be a mark on the nail for you to cut below. If you don't get a reaction then you're probably not in the quick and it should be safe to cut. 
So you go *squeeze, squeeze, clip*. I did it with Ellie and she did a really good job with them. Even though her nails are clear, I still wanted to make sure that she wasn't hurting, so I did the *squeeze squeeze clip method*, she did react once and I think it was a little too close to the quick. She wasn't very squirmy though. I put her on the washing machine, covered her in a towel. Like, covered her whole head and just pulled one foot out at a time and did it like that. That way she wasn't being held, she was on something cushy and the darkness kind of paralyzed her. 

I hope you get his nails cut! Its a little nerve wracking to do. How is he feeling, gas wise?


----------



## Chrisdoc

Hope Ash is doing fine. 

I´m sure you´ll do fine clipping his nails if they´re clear. My boys are really good now as they know I´m doing their nails as soon as I do the first one and they usually stay quite still. 

HOpe your watermelons do grow, would be great to, at least, have a few.


----------



## holtzchick

Hi Elise!! Wow I can't believe your blog is at 65 pages already! It feels like you've barely posted but I guess I've missed a bit! 

I know what it's like with clipping black nails! Phoenix has these dark nails and it's so hard because I really don't want to clip too far, so far so good though. I've kinda forgotten to clip her nails I feel horrible! Now one thing I know I NEED to do is to clean her scent glands, last time I checked they were all blocked up. She just hates sitting still though! 

Too bad to hear you're feeling sick, I hope that was a while ago and you're better now!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Thank you all! I've been watching a few video's and I think I know how to clip the dark nails now. I was looking at Ash's nails the other day and I think I could see the quick. I'm going to try clipping today. (I know, I know! I keep forgetting to clip them, or maybe its just that I'm trying to put it off)

Morgan, thanks for that advice. I haven't seen the video and that is a really good tip. I'll try it on Ash. And yes, thankfully he's doing better now. 

Bec, good idea!! I haven't even thought of doing that. I'll definitely keep my own chart.

Chris, thanks. There are some small watermelons on my plans already. I already saw a 1 inch watermelon!! I'm hoping I do get a few but if not there's always next year.

Michelle, good to see you on again!! I'm happy you, Phoenix, and Hippo are doing good!  I never had to clean any scent glands. Maybe he cleans them himself. He doesn't smell bad at all. Yes, my blog has gotten a lot longer, lol. Before I didn't update as much. I'm trying to now though. And thanks, I am feeling a lot better now! 

Wow...I've slacked off a bit! Internet isn't working well so that's partially to blame.  I'm going to try to update more often now.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I hate cleaning scent glands and heck do they smell. I clean all the boys every so often just to keep them nice and clean. Probably time again for me to clip their nails, where is the time going to. Have to groom Bandy as well, have hated doing it the last few times cos with the heat and the sweat, I end up with more hair than he has lol and I hate it when it goes in my eyes and mouth.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

lol Chris! Ash hasn't ever really smelled that bad so I haven't ever cleaned his scent glands. I hope its not a priority to clean them cos I haven't been, lol. I haven't had to groom Ash because he has such short fur. I was surprised how much fur he was shedding during shedding season for him. He has short fur but so much was coming off of him. I can only imagine how much fur comes off of Bandy! The furry fluffball! It must be a pain when he sheds.

Its not that sunny out today. Its been getting cooler and cooler out. Summer's coming to an end here. We only have a good 1-2 months before the frost. I'm starting to lose hope in any of my watermelons growing. I'll keep on watering them and see if they get to a decent size but I don't have much hope for them any more. We don't have a very long growing season here. Maybe next year I should start my plants in a cold frame during frost months.

Ash was going through some episodes of gas but he's doing better now. I really have to post some picture updates! He must be hot under all the fur because whenever I let him out to run around the house he mostly rests on the cool tiles. Winter I'll be mostly inside all day. I'll be on RO much more. I'm sure Ash will be a lot more active as well since it'll be cooler inside. 

Despite the weather getting cooler its not been getting that much cooler. Its still hot right now but I remember mid July the heat was really bad! Now I'm looking outside and the sun has come out a little. Its raining a bit so we may have a rainbow afterwards.

I'm going to go off to catch up on all of the other threads of this forum now. I'll update tomorrow!


----------



## Chrisdoc

It might be worth checking them just to make sure. 

It´s a shame about the watermelons, I do hope one grows big enough for you to try. 

It´s too hot here right now and trying to keep the boys cool is hard work. They´re OK tonight as we´re inside with the aircon on so they´ve been livelier. I do like letting them out though now on the balcony but the washing comes first today and I don´t want them eating it. 

It´s funny having such a short summer, it´ll probably be really hot until mid September and then still quite warm through October. 

Would love to see more pics of Ash, it´s been a while since you´ve posted any.


----------



## whitelop

Ikea sells this little green house for like $20. I'm willing to bet you don't have a store near you but I think you can order them on line. Its a smaller one, but big enough to start a few plants. Plus, they look really nice! I think I'm going to get one next time I go up there. If I do get one, I'll show it to you. 
Or they sell the seed starting boxes at Walmart in the spring that are only a few dollars. I got one one year and it did well to start everything off. I started too early so everything got too big before I could put it outside and only some of the stuff made it. haha. 
Then Big Lots sold a really nice walk in green house for like $60. It was a really good price for what it was, considering some of the other ones I saw earlier this year at Lowes were like $120 for the same thing. 

Its still pretty hot here. It wasn't terrible today, but I was on the phone outside sweating. haha. I can't wait for fall and winter though, because for me...its the Year of the Sweater.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chris, good idea. I probably should have them checked. I'll try to get some pics tomorrow. 

Morgan, those little greenhouses sound good! And our right, we don't have an Ikea nearby. My dad built a Cold Frame I think about 3 years ago. We still have it. I could even start watermelons in there. I'll try to get a cpiture of my little watermelons soon. Its getting pretty cool in the mornings! And really chilly at night! The middle of the day its when its warm.

Yesterday I went hiking on a roda that's rarely used. It was a nice walk! When I got back to the house I laid in Ash's pen and he sniffed all over me like why do you smell like wood and plants, lol. It was funny! I gave him some head rubs and pets and afterwards he groomed me. He's such a sweet bunny!

I was gone all day today, I went to Walmart and got some rubber rainbooty type shoes.t gets muddy over here sometimes! Its really late and I'm super tired but just thought I'd update. I'm going to catch up on blogs tomorrow but for now I'm going straight to bed, haha.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Wow, I haven't been on in a while! Ash is doing very well. He doesn't have any gas anymore. I'll try to get some pictures of him today. I want to let him outside on the porch as its a cloudy day and I'm sure Ash would love to get some fresh outdoor air. 

My watermelon plants do have a few watermelons. The biggest watermelon is maybe 1-2 inches long. I don't know if any of them will get big enough to eat but we'll see. They seem to grow so fast! I'll have to water them today as it hasn't rained in a while!

A few days ago I was walking outside and I saw a bucket filled with water, and I saw a dead bird in it.  The bird must have gotten in and drowned. Poor bird. I dumped the bucket of water so that no more birds would get stuck in it. I was pretty sad about that.

On top of everything I have a cold. Its not fun. I'm just getting plenty of rest. I hope it passes. soon. Its not fun to be sick at all.

Happy Friday!


----------



## Tauntz

Hi, Elise!
Good to see you posting again! Sorry you have a cold, hope you will be over it soon! This crazy weather, its easy to get sick. Glad Ash is doing well! Sorry to hear a poor bird must have fallen in the bucket & couldn't get out. It is sad. Best to be sure to dump out buckets or other containers like them, it will also give mosquitos fewer breeding places. I don't think this summer & its wet weather has been very good for most of the crops. Everything needs water but not too much & not too little to survive & grow. This year has been the wettest summer I can recall in my history of living here in the south! Of course, I appreciate not having temps in the 100's but yet I could use a little more sunshine to do some projects that requires me to be outside! Hope you will be over your cold soon & feeling better!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Good to see you back on here Elise and good that Ash is feeling a lot better now. Not so good that you´ve got a cold but they soon pass. 

what a shame about the bird, it is best not to keep water stored in buckets or containers, it can be a hazard to many small animals. 

Hope your watermelons keep growing and yóu are able to eat them, that would be so good. 

More pics of Ash please, I´ve missed him.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Thank you both! 

A bucket must have been left out accidentally and gotten rained in because usually we make sure to bring the buckets in the shed. At first I didn't notice the bird inside and than I did...It was sad. 

The watermelon seems to be growing so much every day. Its now about 2 and a half inches when about 2 days ago it was only 1 inch. Its growing really fast!

I did get some pictures of Ash yesterday, I'm going off to resize and upload them now!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Quick Update! I didn't get the pictures resized yet. I will tomorrow! We are all doing good!  Watermelons are growing large, I'll get some photo's of them.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Wow, I haven't posted in a while!

I got some pictures of Ash a few days ago but I haven't resized them yet. I tried to resize them the day I got them but internet was slow and wouldn't let me. I'll try again today. I know I haven't posted any pictures of him in a while! I probably should!

The weather has been really nice lately. The leaves are starting to fall and Autumn is creeping up on us! The days are getting cooler but its still been really nice out! It rained yesterday and that was the break of the nice weather. But its been pretty nice today. Its sunny and warm out.

My watermelons are growing really quickly and now I do have a little hope for them to grow. They may not get to full size but I think they should get pretty big. I'll get some photo's of them. The biggest melon is about maybe 5-7 inches long and it has a little bite on it probably from a rabbit or a mouse.

We moved a large table out of the house and into the shed and moved Ash's pen over to the wall where the table used to be. Ash seemed a little confused about the changes, especially because he liked to rest under the table but we had to move it. Now he seems to act like normal and he's found a new spot he likes to rest. The new spot is behind the couch.

I'm looking outside and there's a nice blue sky! I'll be going outside soon after this post as its so nice out!

Happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Here are some pictures of Ash. I don't really feel like resizing them. I'm too tired. These are the links to them. 

file:///C:/Users/Registered%20User/Pictures/2013-08-24/023.JPG
file:///C:/Users/Registered%20User/Pictures/2013-08-24/020.JPG
file:///C:/Users/Registered%20User/Pictures/2013-08-24/019.JPG
file:///C:/Users/Registered%20User/Pictures/2013-08-24/018.JPG
file:///C:/Users/Registered%20User/Pictures/2013-08-24/017.JPG
file:///C:/Users/Registered%20User/Pictures/2013-08-24/016.JPG
file:///C:/Users/Registered%20User/Pictures/2013-08-24/015.JPG
file:///C:/Users/Registered%20User/Pictures/2013-08-24/014.JPG
file:///C:/Users/Registered%20User/Pictures/2013-08-24/013.JPG
file:///C:/Users/Registered%20User/Pictures/2013-08-24/012.JPG
file:///C:/Users/Registered%20User/Pictures/2013-08-24/010.JPG
file:///C:/Users/Registered%20User/Pictures/2013-08-24/009.JPG

Not sure if the links will work. Let me know if they do.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Here are some pictures of Ash. I don't really feel like resizing them. I'm too tired. These are the links to them.
> 
> file:///C:/Users/Registered%20User/Pictures/2013-08-24/023.JPG
> file:///C:/Users/Registered%20User/Pictures/2013-08-24/020.JPG
> file:///C:/Users/Registered%20User/Pictures/2013-08-24/019.JPG
> file:///C:/Users/Registered%20User/Pictures/2013-08-24/018.JPG
> file:///C:/Users/Registered%20User/Pictures/2013-08-24/017.JPG
> file:///C:/Users/Registered%20User/Pictures/2013-08-24/016.JPG
> file:///C:/Users/Registered%20User/Pictures/2013-08-24/015.JPG
> file:///C:/Users/Registered%20User/Pictures/2013-08-24/014.JPG
> file:///C:/Users/Registered%20User/Pictures/2013-08-24/013.JPG
> file:///C:/Users/Registered%20User/Pictures/2013-08-24/012.JPG
> file:///C:/Users/Registered%20User/Pictures/2013-08-24/010.JPG
> file:///C:/Users/Registered%20User/Pictures/2013-08-24/009.JPG
> 
> Not sure if the links will work. Let me know if they do.



Doesn't work for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Chrisdoc

Not working for me either. 

:sad:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Wow! I sure haven't posted in a while. I've been sick for a couple of days so that's partly to blame. I have a LOT to update but I'll update a little later today, or maybe right now. Not in this post. This post is just to show you all I'm still here!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Okay. Here comes the big long update!

Starting with Ash. He's been doing awesome! Just thought I'd say that just so you all know that he's okay. He's really going to town on his cardboard box house. He destroyed the floor of it he made another doorway and enlarged the front doorway. I need to get a picture of it for you all! I need to tell you something funny Ash does every morning. Whenever I come out to see him when I wake up he gets all excited and runs in his and runs out! Then he jumps all over the place doing headflicks. And when I sit down with him he settles in bun loaf position and licks me after that he sits there and soaks my pets in. He's so cute! I really have to get a video of his good morning to me. 

Now onto my garden stuff. I'll first talk about the watermelons. Well they now have watermelons. The biggest is about inches long. My biggest watermelon plant keeps getting its branches chewed off by something. I don't think its a rabbit, I'm pretty sure its a vole or mouse because there are lot of those outside. I had a big watermelon that seemed to be growing really well but the branch it was growing on got chewed off. I'm thinking of spraying the plant with something but I don't know what I would spray it with. In other garden news I have to tell you guys something really funny that I discovered about a week ago. Well one day I was walking up the driveway from checking our mailbox and I saw a round smooth green thing on our old garden that we are now composting for next year. So I walked up to it and its a giant butternut squash plant that grew itself without any care from seed. I must have put some seeds in the compost pile there. So anyway it has a really big squash on it, like 10 inches long. It looks really healthy and large, it will probably taste pretty good! 

Its been getting a lot colder here. Today is a warm 84 degree day! But in a few days from now its going to be 36F at night. Pretty close to a frost! So I don't know about any watermelons growing! I'll try again starting them indoors next year. Today is going to be hot! I'll be turning the fan on for Ash! In the meantime I'll try to get those pictures fixed up and posted. Sorry I've been slacking on this blog. From now on I'll try to update it more frequently. 

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Onto a new cardboard house for Ash! He destroyed it last night so I'll have to make him a new one since he really enjoys chewing on them and going inside them.  I'm going to go out and look for a good sized box. Its always fun to make them for him! Maybe this time I'll add another story or some windows to it. 

It was really hot yesterday! Wow! 84 degrees, I was sweating luckily Ash had his fan on and blowing at him so he just relaxed by it all day! Today is going to be another hot day but I don't think as hot as yesterday! I need a break from the heat.

I'm looking out the window and I can see the leaves starting to turn red and yellow! Yay, Fall is my favorite season! How is it looking where you guys live? Are the leaves starting to turn yellow and red?


----------



## Tauntz

Hi, Elise!
Missed you! Glad Ash is doing so well! Sorry you have been sick, glad you are feeling better now. Fall & spring are my favorite seasons! Summer with its heat & humidity is my least favorite season & its our longest season here in the south! Yes, I would love to move a little further north! lol This year our summer has been the rainiest in my lifetime, I think. Too early here for fall weather or foliage changes. I want to work on making Faith & Hope, my buns a nice little agility course this fall. I'm still trying to catch up with things from my hospital stay! They are spending more time out with me now. I still need to get them a harness but haven't been able to get them to our pet store for a proper fitting! Bunny girls have to be dressed just right! lol Hope christened me last night after her brushing. I was giving her her bunny massage on my lap as we watched tv & she christened me with bunny pee! Fortunately, my shirt absorbed most of it & my pants the rest but it did put an in to our massage/snuggle time for the night. Need to find some easy to grow herbs to grow indoors since I have no yard or porch to do any mini gardening on. Oooops, got to go my ride is here! Talk to you later! How's the crocheting? Any new dragons?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Tauntz said:


> Hi, Elise!
> Missed you! Glad Ash is doing so well! Sorry you have been sick, glad you are feeling better now. Fall & spring are my favorite seasons! Summer with its heat & humidity is my least favorite season & its our longest season here in the south! Yes, I would love to move a little further north! lol This year our summer has been the rainiest in my lifetime, I think. Too early here for fall weather or foliage changes. I want to work on making Faith & Hope, my buns a nice little agility course this fall. I'm still trying to catch up with things from my hospital stay! They are spending more time out with me now. I still need to get them a harness but haven't been able to get them to our pet store for a proper fitting! Bunny girls have to be dressed just right! lol Hope christened me last night after her brushing. I was giving her her bunny massage on my lap as we watched tv & she christened me with bunny pee! Fortunately, my shirt absorbed most of it & my pants the rest but it did put an in to our massage/snuggle time for the night. Need to find some easy to grow herbs to grow indoors since I have no yard or porch to do any mini gardening on. Oooops, got to go my ride is here! Talk to you later! How's the crocheting? Any new dragons?




Its been rainy this Summer and definitely a lot cooler than last year but I don't know if its normal to have weather this cool or not since I've only been here for 2 years and only seen 2 Summers. Ugh, lol. Bunny pee! Ash has done that to me before too but my pants soaked it up and I had to change right away. Ash seems to think that anything soft, clothes, covers, beds ect are prefect litter boxes because he always goes to the bathroom on them. Actually I'm crocheting a monster dragon right now! Just the neck is already like 11 inches around. Its going to be massive but hopefully really cool when its done!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Good to see you back Elise and good Ash is doing so well. 

Still summer here and very warm, we don´t get those love autumns where the leaves change colour, I do miss that where there are so many colours int he trees. It´ll be October or November before we get colder weather and lots of rain. 

Hope the butternut squash is nice, I have an enormous pumpkin which my friend gave me but I haven´t opened yet, am waiting until it gets cooler so I can make nice soup and stews.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Thanks Chris!

I love when the trees leaves change. It gets so pretty out!  

I love pumpkin I bet it'll taste lovely! The butternut squash that is growing here is a lot bigger than normal butternut squashes and its not even ripe yet! It should hopefully taste pretty good.


----------



## PaGal

Glad to see you back and to hear that Ash is well. 

Yesterday got to be 93 but today only went to 83 as we had a cold front move through. Too soon yet for changing colors on trees but I'm expecting it. I think it gets prettier up north though. We just don't get the same bright, vibrant colors here which I do miss.

We have been enjoying some food from the garden. I am especially enjoying the cantaloupe and watermelon. I was afraid it would not be as sweet as usual because of all the rain we have had but I had nothing to worry about.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Thanks its good to be back!

Wow, 93 is really hot! I don't think it ever got to the 90's at all this Summer. Last Summer it did, this Summer was a lot cooler then last years Summer.

I'm glad your watermelons were still sweet with all the rain! I doubt I'll even get a sweet watermelon now. I should have started mine earlier.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

We went to Virginia yesterday. Picked up 3 wheels of cheese and went to a fruit farm called Edible Landscaping it was fun! I picked some exotic fruits that tasted really good! 

2 Days ago I went biking down a trail it was a nice paved trail that went into the woods. There were red and yellow leaves all over the trail. It was nice!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I love cheese, bet it tastes really good. I used to love picking fruit when I lived in the UK. We used to pick strawberries and peas and we used to eat as many as we picked as we picked them. Brings back really good memories. I like cycling but my bike was stolen a couple of years ago and haven´t replaced it. We never really have the lovely colours of autumn over here, I do miss it.


----------



## jemm

Blackberries are about at the moment, they are good to pick and eat


----------



## Tauntz

Blackberries are my favorite berry! Yummy! Used to pick them when I was little. If we picked enough my grandmother would can them for the winter. They didn't last long because I would eat them every morning for breakfast until they were gone. She would try to get a couple of blackberry cobblers made before I ate all the blackberries she canned! She made the best blackberry cobbler! Such sweet memories! I still miss her & her blackberries & cobblers! Even though she taught me how to make the blackberry cobbler, mine just never did hers justice.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chris, yes cheese is really good!  We got 3 different kinds. Colby, Baby Swiss and Gouda! My favorite is the Baby Swiss its the softest of the cheeses and has a slight sweet taste. Its a shame you don't have autumn colors over there as they are so pretty! Wow I can't believe your bike got stolen!

jemm, I like blackberries but my favorite are strawberries! 

Tauntz, Mmm that blackberry cobbler sounds really good! Blackberries can be used in making so many things. One time I made blackberry ice cream that I really liked!

I just noticed this is my 3000 post. Wow! I don't feel like I posted that much!


----------



## jemm

Yes strawberries are good Elise, my buns will eat them and blackberries at the moment, and I love cobblers!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Ash's favorite berry are strawberries. I give him a frozen strawberry whenever it gets really hot lower his internal temp. And yes, cobblers are really good! I try not to over do it on eating them.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Big News!

I'm a moderator now! My area is Introductions and Blogs! RO looks a little different then it does to members but its a nice look. I'm just getting used to things but I adjust quickly so that's okay.


----------



## PaGal

Congratulations! I am sure you will do a fine job.


----------



## Tauntz

:woohoo Congratulations, Elise! I think you will enjoy being a moderator. You'll do fine! arty:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Thank you both!  I'm just getting the hang of things but it is enjoyable like you said Tauntz! I have access to private forums and now I can vote on who will be the next Rabbit of the Month. I hope I'll make a good moderator.


----------



## Tauntz

I'm sure you will be a great moderator, Elise!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Congratulations Elise, I´m sure you´ll do a great job. :clapping:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Thanks! Its a bit of a learning experience being a mod. There are new buttons. There are edit buttons on everybody's posts. I'm still wondering which members recommended me as a moderator.  I'd love to know but I don't think I'll ever find out.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Today has been cold and dreary. I woke up in the morning and it was cold. (It has been for a few mornings) I turned on the little radiator I have. Its not to warm the whole house but just to warm the room its in. Now I actually have to wear a jacket outside because its really chilly out, and its not even Fall officially yet.

I moved Ash's pen today because it was next to a radiator and we'll need to be heating within a month or two so I figured better move his pen now to save me from having to do it then, haha. Ash was sniffing everywhere because its a new place but now I see him stretched out on the ground taking a little rest.

Happy Monday! Its certainly been a happy Monday for me because today I'm a moderator and that's gotten me all excited. I'm happy to be in the service of RO and helping to improve it.


----------



## Azerane

It cute that Ash had to sniff everything over after you moved his pen, as much as he might like the warmth of the radiator, I bet it would have gotten a bit warm.

And yay, congrats again on mod status


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

lol, yes it would have gotten way to warm for his likings! Plus the plastic pen would probably melt against the heat.

Thanks! And congratulations to you!


----------



## Pipsqueak

Soo I've kinda given up on trying to read your whole blog and so I've just read the last couple pages and hopefully I'll keep up lol. Anyway I wanted to congratulate you on becoming moderator!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Lol, I wouldn't expect you to read the whole thing. Its long!
Thanks!  Its fun being a moderator. I'm enjoying it! I hope to stay as one for a long time.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Okay, so I suppose its long overdue for an update.  Besides I'm a Bunny Blogs moderator, I should be around here a lot more.

Ash is doing great! I'm trying to make him a moveable pen for the outdoors. I think it would be nice for him to be able to get some fresh air as well as him being able to dig in the dirt, I think he'd like that. 

I am working on a crochet cat right now. Its going to be orangey colored. Its body and part of its leg are finished so far. Its going to be a small cat so it shouldn't take very long to finish.

A lot of my watermelons are like getting cracks in them...we've been having cold nights as low as 38 so its no surprise. I just hope one of them will make it. There is a large-ish one that's been growing a lot per week so that one may make it.

And the first episode of Once Upon a Time season 3 is coming out today! :biggrin2: I'm hoping this 3rd season will be as good as the first season. Season 2 kind of went down hill (At least that's what I thought) the plot got bad and the characters started weakening. Even though the second season wasn't as good I still liked it so I'm excited for season 3.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Good to see you again Elise and of course, Ash. 

HOpe you get the pen set up, I remember seeing him in the snow last year, great pics they were. 

Glad to see you´re still crocheting, hope to see the finished cat. 

I watched a bit of Once upon a Time but haven´t really followed it all but I know what you mean about new series. Downton Abbey has started again series 4 and I was really excited, started off a bit slow but am sure it will hot up as things go along. Enjoy !!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

The episode was good, but not as good as season 1. Still they are improving it, I liked it a whole lot better then most of the season 2 episodes...we'll see how they continue! The next episode comes out in 5 days. Chris don't worry about not following it, it was a bit hard for me to follow in the beginning as well, but after I finally got the plot I really liked it. 

So its finally October, 2 months away until 2014!! The year has passed so quickly for me...I feel like I've only been through half a year.

Its hot today! Surprising because the other days have been cold or just 'normal' temps. I even turned the fan on for Ash which he seems to like. I'll try to get some photo's of him soon since I haven't posted any in a while.
There's one thing I've noticed about Ash, he seems to be Dead Bunny Flopping a lot more now, I have no idea why, it is pretty cute though! 

We haven't come down to a frost yet but the repeated cold nights have started to weaken the plants. Now when I go out plant leaves are drooping, some of the Watermelon plants are starting to die too, next Summer I'll try a different variety of watermelons.

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Azerane

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> There's one thing I've noticed about Ash, he seems to be Dead Bunny Flopping a lot more now, I have no idea why, it is pretty cute though!



Maybe as he's getting "older" he's becoming more relaxed, rather than young hyper bunny, lol.

And I agree that you must post more pictures soon


----------



## whitelop

I'll have to watch that show as its on netflix and I'm looking for a new series to watch. I'll have to check it out. 

This year has gone by really fast! I can't believe its almost over. My husbands birthday is in a few days, mine is in November, then Thanksgiving and Christmas. Ugh! 

It was warm here yesterday too, I almost had to turn the AC back on, but I had a fever, so I was okay. Ellie seemed okay too. It probably would have been better had I remembered to open all the windows in the morning, not just in the afternoon!

Ellie has also chilled out a lot recently. I think its age. She'll be one this month at some point. If my math was right, I got her in December and she was about 6 weeks old so that would put her birth date at October something! And shes only really active in the morning and at night. Then she sleeps and flops ALL day. She barely gets up to eat during the day. She just finds new places to sleep! 

And I don't know why I just told you so much on your blog. Like I just took over! LOL 

Happy Wednesday Elise! And I don't know if I ever told you congrats on being a moderator? If I didn't, because I'm spacey! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## whitelop

I started watching Once Upon A Time. I kind of like it. I'm like halfway through the second episode, but I think its going to be a good one!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Bec, that's a good explanation he may be getting more relaxed as he adjusts. 

Morgan, this year did seem to pass by really fast. I can't believe its going to be 2014 soon, it seems unreal, lol.

I can't believe Ellie will be 1 this month! Where did the time go...she still seems like a 6 month old bunny to me.

Once Upon a Time is one of my favorite shows.  I hope you like the episodes. I'm watching season 3 now, the next episode comes out in 3 days. I'm excited to see it!

And thanks, I'm still new to being a moderator but I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Tauntz

Great to catch your posts again, Elise! Have I missed pix of Ash? Definitely need some Ash pix, well when you have the time that is! Such a little cutie!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I haven't posted any pictures in a while. I agree, I do need to get some more pictures of him.  Maybe I'll let him out today on the porch and get some pictures.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I really haven't updated for a long time! I plan to do it more often its just that I've been really busy these last few weeks.

Well we harvested the Watermelons a few days ago when it frosted. None of them were ripe except for one which was red on he inside and tasted really good. What's surprising is that the ripe watermelon was a pretty small and the biggest was only slightly pink in the middle.

I'm trying to build Ash an outdoor enclosure because I'd like him to be able to be outdoors more often, but its proving hard to make. All the poles and fencing is making me tired. When its finished I'll get some pictures of it for you all to see.

And guess what, in a few days we get our first snowfall. *Sigh* lol. We've been heating the house now as it gets down to the 30's at night. In a couple of days it gets down to the 20's! Its on Thursday that it gets down to the 20's and that's also our first snow day.

I'll try to get some picture of Ash today or tomorrow, sometime before it snows.

Happy Monday!


----------



## whitelop

Ugh snow already?! How horrible! I'm glad it hasn't gotten that cold here. Its chilly, but still in the 40s at night. But when we wake up in the morning its nippy in the house. We're about to have to start firing up the wood stove, to knock the chill off the house in the night time. 

Yes, its hard to do outdoor enclosures for the animals. My chicken coop was stupidly hard and I STILL have to make some adjustments to it, probably this weekend. Digging post holes, with a post hole digger is one the hardest things to do. I hate doing it.

Can't wait to see Ash!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Elise, been a long time, can´t wait to see Ash again. 

Snow, my goodness. In the Uk, it was colder and very dull and wet but I was too hot in my mum´s house with the heating on. Back here and it was lovely and sunny and very warm although it´s cooler tonight. Can´t imagine snow at the moment. 

Glad you got at least one decent watermelon, I do love them in the summer, they are so refreshing and tasty. 

An outdoor bunny, bet he´d love that but enclosures are sometimes so complicated although I´m sure you´ll solve it, pictures please :nod


----------



## Pipsqueak

Wow snow? It's been in the 70s here. Can't wait to see more pics of Ash when you put them up!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yes, snow! We did get a night of light snow but that was about a week and a half ago. We haven't had any snow since. But its still really cold and windy out. I always have to wear a coat/jacket whenever going out.

I'm going to take some pictures of Ash today, its about time I've posted some.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Ash pics please yeeeeessss. Snow already, can´t even imagine it :nonono:


----------



## Azerane

Yay pictures!! Can't wait


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I got some pictures just need to upload them now which I'll probably do later today. 

Its cold and foggy out today. Just the kind of days I hate... Hopefully it'll clear up later on today. Tomorrow we are supposed to get rain and maybe even snow.


----------



## Azerane

Just wondering how you and Ash are doing, haven't seen you around in some time. Hope all is well


----------



## Tauntz

:yeahthat: Been wondering about you & Ash too, Elise! Hope all is well & you've just been super busy. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Me too, haven't seen you on here and wonder how you both are. Hope you aren't snowed under and cut off


----------



## PaGal

I have also been wondering how you and Ash are doing along with the rest of your family. I hope you are just very busy with school and fun things.


----------

